# Question interessante sur l adc student



## extrajim (18 Mars 2004)

je suis actuellement etudiant mais c est ma derniere année. j ai entendu parler de l adc student qui permet de beneficier une fois dans sa vie d une reduction de 20% sur un achat apple sur l apple store. j ai plusieurs questions a vous soumettre:
1) jusqu a quel mois pour cette annee scolaire ai je le temps de souscrire a l adc? juillet? aout? 
2) si je m inscris a adc avant la fin de ma vie d etudiant et vu que l adc student dure un an, pourrai je beneficier de l adc et des 20 % de reduction dans environ un an alors qu a ce moment la je ne srai probablement plus etudiant? merci de me repondre. 
j ai poste ce message dans le forum switch . c est pas pour rien si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2004)

hum ... c'est delicat de te repondre
une suggestion
telephoner a l'applestore pour une confirmation


----------



## Superayate (18 Mars 2004)

Normalement, une carte d'étudiant est valide jusqu'au mois de septembre (nous à orléans c jusqu'au 31 octobre!!!!) donc pas de pb normalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon pour ta question, il devrait il y avoir aucun soucis dans le fait d'avoir ouvert un compte adc student maintenant et de profiter des 20% dans 1 an lorsque tu n'es plus étudiant, c'est un "contrat" d'un an


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2004)

Superayate a dit:
			
		

> Normalement,


c'est ca la probleme avec apple (avec les autres aussi)
c'est qu'ils ont parfois des reglements un peu... particuliers, et un coup de fil peut eviter une situation de desespoir genre, trop tard mon gars  maintenant c'est 100% du prix boum
et la du coup... pas cool du tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parceque le budget d'un etudiant meme quand il a finit d'etre etudiant il est toujours .... petit


----------



## extrajim (22 Mars 2004)

j viens de telephoner pour l adc student . apparemment meme si c est ma derniere annee d etudiant et que je souscris avant la fin de celle ci je pourrai beneficier de la reduction sur l achat d un ordinateur par exemple en debut d annee prochaine meme si je ne suis plus etudiant a ce moment la. c est comme un contrat valable un an. donc ca c est cool. par contre on n a pas su me dire si lle pourcentage de reduction. on m a dit de 12 a 20%. est ce que vous savez le pourcentage exact? merci.


----------



## gerbouille (28 Mars 2004)

j'ai eu 20% sur mon Powerbook 12


----------



## CcK (29 Mars 2004)

Je pense qu'avec les nouveaux prix du pb 12 (1600 !!!) je vais m'en prendre un -20% ca fait dans les 1280  ca !!!

mouais pour le meme prix je pourrais me prendre un Dell ... non je deconne


PS: Desole a tout les cardiques qui lont lu ce message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon si quelqu'un conaissait les pourcentages par machine c'est vrai que ca serait sympa ...


----------



## papman (29 Mars 2004)

Dites moi, l'ADC student c'est l'offre éducation dans l'Apple Store ou bien c'est autre chose ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que dans le store éducation le PB 12 pouces commencent à 1759.32 

Où est-ce que tu as vu un 12 pouces à 1280 ??????????


----------



## peteskwal (29 Mars 2004)

en fait d'apres l epeu que j'ai compris l'adc student est une sorte d'abonnement qui te permet de benificier de reduc sur des truc. 

L'adhesion se fait il me semble sur le store US et c'est valable uniquement (il me semble, toujours) pour un achat en magasin.

bon a confirmer, et je suis aussi avide de reponses... je serais etudiant l'année prochaine!


----------



## akai01 (19 Avril 2004)

l'adc c'est pour 1 seule machine
ou c'est pour 1 seul commande ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





merci


----------



## benout (19 Avril 2004)

L'ADC etudiant coute dans les 90 euros pour un an. il est possible d'y souscrire une fois dans sa vie. Elle permet d'avoir 20% sur la machine de son choix, et accessoirement (c'est quand meme le fondement du truc) tous les outils developpeur, les news etc...
Pour en bénéficier il faut appeler l'apple store, faxer carte d'étudiant, numéri de CB...et passer commande.
Voila


----------



## HAL (20 Avril 2004)

Question bete , Mais faut il etre etudiant dans un domaine particulier ou non ??


----------



## akai01 (20 Avril 2004)

on peut cumuler l'offre etudiante et l'ADC ?


----------



## papman (20 Avril 2004)

Non on ne peut pas cumuler éducation et ADC. D'après ce qu'on m'a raconté (voir "Recherche de bonnes raisons pour switcher") être étudiant en sciences doit suffire pour obtenir ADC. Moyenant 99$, vous recevez un package ADC (CD d'outils de developpement, magazine, T-shirt...), régulièremnt vous recevez des nouveaux logiciels de developpement mais aussi des versions béta d'OS etc... et vous avez droit à une fois dans votre vie à une réduc pouvant aller jusqu'à 20% sur 1 ordi (portable, iMac, eMac, tour ou tour+écran).


----------



## papman (20 Avril 2004)

Petite précision, ça commence à la page 7 avec la réponse de ce très précieux participant qu'est Ali


----------



## PilotF (23 Avril 2004)

petite info obtenue auprès de l'Apple store : une modification sur les conditions de réduction : sur l'iBook, l'eMac et l'iMac (?), on n'a plus droit qu'à 10%, alors qu'on a toujours 20% pour les Powerbook et Powermac. Ca m'a décidé à opter pour un PB plutôt qu'un iBook...


----------



## peteskwal (23 Avril 2004)

ah! les rats! bon ca craitn ce j'y sommptais drolement dessus moi au 20%!!


----------



## jsljulius (24 Avril 2004)

On peut avoir plus de détails? Je serais fortement intéressé, moi qui compte m'acheter un PowerBook!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est disponible au Canada aussi?


----------



## jsljulius (24 Avril 2004)

Je viens d'aller voir et effectivent il y a quelque chose. Pour mon PowerBook avec base AirPort Extreme, j'avais ceci comme configuration :

PowerBook 1,33 GHz, 12,1" TFT, Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW), dd 60 Go Ultra ATA @ 4200 rpm, 256 Mo RAM, AirPort Extreme Card, AirPort Extreme Base Station (without modem and antenna port. = 2398 $ + taxes

Avec le rabais :

PowerBook 1,33 GHz, 12,1" TFT, Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW), *dd 80 Go Ultra ATA @ 5400 rpm*, 256 Mo RAM, AirPort Extreme Card, AirPort Extreme Base Station (without modem and antenna port. = 2355 $ + taxes

Donc le rabais correspond à plus ou moins 10 % (il n'y avait rien sur la base AirPort). Je pourrai ensuite acheter 512 Mo de RAM de plus chez Crucial.


----------



## peteskwal (24 Avril 2004)

je pense que tu as fait le calcul avec l'offre education qui n'est pas la meme chose que l'adc...


----------



## papman (24 Avril 2004)

Je viens de prendre ça dans les conditions de l'ADC 
"Your ADC Membership may permit you to purchase a limited number of development systems at a discount. A system is equivalent to one (1) CPU with one (1) monitor; one (1) iMac; or one (1) portable. You may also purchase accessories (such as a monitor, adaptor, or iPod) with each development system. You are limited to one of each type of accessory per system purchased. Discounts will not be applied to accessories purchased separately.  Please see the ADC Member Site for information on the number and type of discounts available under your membership."


----------



## papman (24 Avril 2004)

"Terms of sale and availability may vary by region. For regional web pages, available products, price lists, and terms of sale, please see http://developer.apple.com/membership/hardware.html. Prices, product offerings, and program terms are subject to change at Apple's discretion. Prices for particular product purchases are those in effect at the time of shipment. All products are accompanied by Apple's standard limited hardware warranty for those products."

Parce contre je me retrouve sur l'apple store français ordinaire quand je suis leur lien cité ci dessus. Si quelqu'un peut aider un handicapé comme moi ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Où est-ce que tu as vu 10% pour iBook et 20% pour PB?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je trouve que c'est mal foutu et mal expliqué leur site ADC


----------



## PilotF (24 Avril 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce que tu as vu 10% pour iBook et 20% pour PB??



Pour bénéficier des réductions ADC, il faut commander par téléphone, et c'est là que j'ai appris pour la différence entre iBook et PB. Comme je le disais, ca pousse vers le PB ! Pour ma part, mon PB 12" (tout de base) + une imprimante HP 5150 (remboursée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) me reviennent à un peu plus de 1400 euros.
En considérant le prix de l'iBook + du bluetooth + de l'airport + de l'éventuelle extension de disque dur (le tout à -10%), etc... sans compter que ça nécessite une commande build to order, je n'ai pas hésité longtemps !


----------



## papman (24 Avril 2004)

Comme tu as raison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je voulais prendre un iBook 14'' 1.2Ghz avec le graveur de DVD et 1.250 Go RAM et finallement, je suis plus attiré par le PB 15'' à 1.5 Ghz, carte 128 Mo, disque dur 5400 tours minute et 1 barrette 512 Mo (pour en rajouter une autre plus tard). Le tout pour 2362 TTC. Problème, ça repousse mon achat de quelques mois et il se pourrait que d'ici là les PB G5 soient sortis...


----------



## enzoplacebo (24 Avril 2004)

À mon humble avis, tu as le temps pavant la sortie des PBG5, pas avant debut année prochaine pour une éventuelle annonce et avant la dispo deux à trois mois de plus.
En plus, je pense que le prix du PBG5 risque d'être très élevé, bien au dela de 2300e


----------



## PilotF (24 Avril 2004)

bon là, ça n'a plus grand chose à voir avec le pauvre pitit iBook !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis heureux d'avoir opté pour le PB, car au moins, pas de regrets plus tard de ne pas avoir pris "le meilleur", du moins selon moi. Et puis c'est quand même plus joli l'alu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin si tu peux attendre...



			
				papman a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu as raison
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## papman (24 Avril 2004)

Pas de soucis Enzo, je ne cours pas après le G5. Je préfère un PB G4 qui a fait ses preuves et qui a connu plusieurs révisions plutot que d'essuyer les platres ....


----------



## jsljulius (24 Avril 2004)

Donc, pour l'ADC, je dois téléphoner absolument, c'est ça? Il n'y a aucune page n'y faisant référence?


----------



## PilotF (24 Avril 2004)

pour t'inscrire à l'ADC ou pour commander ?


----------



## jsljulius (25 Avril 2004)

J'imagine que je dois m'inscrire avant de commander?


----------



## PilotF (25 Avril 2004)

oui, tu dois t'inscrire sur la page ADC (de mémoire http://connect.apple.com), payer ton inscription, faxer ta carte d'étudiant et attendre confirmation. Ca prend 3-4 jours. Cela dit, ça c'est pour la France, j'ignore si c'est la même chose pour les autres pays.


----------



## jsljulius (25 Avril 2004)

Je suis allé voir hier dans Internet pour l'ADC et avec le coût de 99 $ US pour l'inscription, je n'économise que 30 $ CAN sur mon PowerBook par rapport à l'offre Éducation. En plus, il faut ajouter les délais pour qu'ils fassent des vérifications et tout, donc ça ne vaut pas la peine.


----------



## PilotF (26 Avril 2004)

en France ça vaut largement les 99$ ! D'autant plus que tu reçois également toutes les mises à jours, tu peux télécharger des tas de trucs, tu as un beau tee-shirt, etc...


----------



## extrajim (26 Avril 2004)

question sur l adc student : je viens de souscrire a l adc student. il faut maintenant que j envoie une photocopie de ma carte d etudiant et carte d identite par fax. le numero de fax fourni c est: 
Europe) +44 (0) 131 458 6988 
alors il faut que fasse quoi comme numero 44 0 131 458 6988 ou 0 131 458 6988 ou 131 458 6988.
pour ceux qui en ont l experience , merci de me repondre.


----------



## jsljulius (27 Avril 2004)

Je suis retourné sur le site de l'ADC et non seulement, je n'aurais en fin de compte que 30 $ de rabais, mais en plus, Apple n'offre aucune garantie sur les produits vendus par ADC et peut mettre des pré-versions de ses logciels... Je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille réellement la peine. J'opterai donc pour l'offre éducation.


----------



## Djidai (27 Avril 2004)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> question sur l adc student : je viens de souscrire a l adc student. il faut maintenant que j envoie une photocopie de ma carte d etudiant et carte d identite par fax. le numero de fax fourni c est:
> Europe) +44 (0) 131 458 6988
> alors il faut que fasse quoi comme numero 44 0 131 458 6988 ou 0 131 458 6988 ou 131 458 6988.
> pour ceux qui en ont l experience , merci de me repondre.



Il y a plus simple. Tu scannes tout et tu envoies le tout à eurodev@apple.com, en expliquant clairement que c'est pour une activation de compte ADC Student. N'oublies pas d'y inscrire toutes tes informations personnelles ADC (person number il me semble).

Je l'ai fait et mon compte a été activé en deux jours. Et un PB 15", un!


----------



## extrajim (15 Mai 2004)

Bonjour a tous
apres m etre abonné à l adc student il y a deux semaines, j ai reçu aujourd hui mon kit adc student avec le tee shirt, des cd et autres dvd apple. (je precise qu a l heure d aujourd hui je n ai pas encore de mac). parmi les cd reçus il y en a un noir avec un grand X que je n ai pas ouvert d ailleurs. Je crois que c est une version de panther. Comme je n en ai pas l utilité, je suis prêt à le vendre à un prix moins cher que celui du commerce. si quelqu un est intéressé et veut mettre a jour son os, il peut me laisser un message en privé. a plus.


----------



## jeromemac (15 Mai 2004)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> apres m etre abonné à l adc student il y a deux semaines, j ai reçu aujourd hui mon kit adc student avec le tee shirt, des cd et autres dvd apple. (je precise qu a l heure d aujourd hui je n ai pas encore de mac). parmi les cd reçus il y en a un noir avec un grand X que je n ai pas ouvert d ailleurs. Je crois que c est une version de panther. Comme je n en ai pas l utilité, je suis prêt à le vendre à un prix moins cher que celui du commerce. si quelqu un est intéressé et veut mettre a jour son os, il peut me laisser un message en privé. a plus.



quel interet de s'inscrire à l'adc student sans avoir de mac, juste pour les cadeau???


----------



## Kaneda (15 Mai 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> quel interet de s'inscrire à l'adc student sans avoir de mac, juste pour les cadeau???



Peut etre bien pour bénéficier des 10 et 20 de réduc sur un ptit iBook ou PowerBook nan ?


----------



## jeromemac (16 Mai 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre bien pour bénéficier des 10 et 20 de réduc sur un ptit iBook ou PowerBook nan ?



alors pourquoi il revent ses cd???


----------



## Kaneda (16 Mai 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> alors pourquoi il revent ses cd???



Bah sûrement parce que lorsqu'il aura acheter un PB ou un iBook, il n'aura sûrement pas besoin d'avoir des CD en double nan ?


----------



## extrajim (16 Mai 2004)

kaneda a tout compris. j pense que j acheterai d ici fin avril 2005. et comme y aura le systeme d explotation livre avec , j vois pas trop l interet d avoir un doublon. si ca peut profiter a quelqu un....


----------



## Kaneda (16 Mai 2004)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> kaneda a tout compris. j pense que j acheterai d ici fin avril 2005. et comme y aura le systeme d explotation livre avec , j vois pas trop l interet d avoir un doublon. si ca peut profiter a quelqu un....


----------



## jeromemac (16 Mai 2004)

trop fort le kaneda....

sauf que quand tu achete la machine t'as des cd qui n'y sont pas, les dev tools... enfin c'est vrai que s'il peut en faire profiter quelqu'un d'autre ma foi


----------



## Kaneda (16 Mai 2004)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> trop fort le kaneda....
> 
> sauf que quand tu achete la machine t'as des cd qui n'y sont pas, les dev tools... enfin c'est vrai que s'il peut en faire profiter quelqu'un d'autre ma foi



non seulement comme tu le dis si bien, il peut en faire profiter quelqu'un d'autre mais à mon avis, son intention est de profiter d'une méga réduc et donc le dév tool, il s'en bas l'oeil mais bon ...


----------



## nicogala (16 Mai 2004)

Et en plus il revend Panther et aura directement Tiger sur le nouveaubon plan !


----------



## PilotF (17 Mai 2004)

parce que s'il achète un Mac neuf, il l'aura Panther avec...

(edit) oups, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une autre page, désolé


----------



## jeromemac (17 Mai 2004)

PilotF a dit:
			
		

> parce que s'il achète un Mac neuf, il l'aura Panther avec...
> 
> (edit) oups, j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait une autre page, désolé



po grave


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

Question sur l'ADc, ca marche avec les G5?

Sur quel pourcentage je peux partir? 20%?

Merci.


----------



## papman (27 Mai 2004)

Ca marche normalement pour les G5 car il est dit sur la page ADC que la réduc s'applique pour (au choix):
- 1 portable
- 1 IMac
- 1 UC
- 1 UC + écran

Pour le pourcentage de réduc aucune idée. Ils ne sont pas du tout explicite (jusqu'à 20%)...


----------



## Kaneda (27 Mai 2004)

apparament et aux dires de certain, ce serait maintenant 10 % sur iBook, et 20 % sur powerbook, par contre pour les powermac et les G5, je ne sais pas .


----------



## eMattt (27 Mai 2004)

A ce que j'ai cru comprendre ce serait 10% sur la gamme "grand public" et 20% sur la gamme "professionnelle".

On peut donc supposer que le G5 ne sera pas dans la gamme grand public mais plutôt dans la pro, après il s'agit seulement d'une supposition.


----------



## peteskwal (27 Mai 2004)

bonjour... 

bon perso je vais vraiment avoir du mal a attednre la rentrée pour pouvoir beneficier de l'ADC.

Donc j'ai voulu me renseigner si c'etait possible de le faire acheter par un autre etudiant, mais en naviguant sur les sites apple a la recherche de renseignements, j'ai lu qu'on n'avait pas le droit de revendre l'objet acheté dans les un ans. voir ICI  (paragraphe 6, page 7)
Bon en soi, c'est pas tres important, mais du point de vue de la garantie, ca risque de poser probleme non? Je veux dire, si la personne n'est pas sensée le revendre elle n'est donc pas sensée non plus "transférer la garantie"...

Une question reste sans reponse pour moi: Peut ton beneficier de l'applecare avec l'adc. Je pense que je vais etre obligé de telephoner pour savoir ca.


----------



## papman (27 Mai 2004)

Oui tu peux bénéficier de l'apple care mais ça ne passera pas avec les 20% de réduc ADC


----------



## nicogala (27 Mai 2004)

Tu dois logiquement être propriétaire de la machine pour contracter un AppleCare, donc dans le cas que tu évoques ça n'a pas l'air possible (c'est fait exprès je pense)
Maintenant, est-il possible de faire prendre un AppleCare par une autre personne et de le transférer ensuite ça c'est intéressant à voir


----------



## iScrat (25 Juin 2004)

Bonjour a tous !
Je voulais savoir si l'ADC Student pouvait marcher même si on était un lycéen (j'ai une carte...) ? J'ai droi au -6% du tarif educ mais l'ADC Student, j'y ai droit ?
Pour info, je rentre en première...voila !

Merci 
iScrat


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

non, ce sont des études après le bac et il faut avoir plus de 18 ans.


----------



## TeuBeu2 (26 Juin 2004)

Seul truc un peu "stupide", je suis en BTS mais vu que je suis dans un lycée, Apple me dit que je dois être en université ... Quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

Non, cas identique pour moi, BTS dans un lycée et ADC Student accepté.


----------



## Rastignac (16 Juillet 2004)

Je viens d'appeler l'apple store, et effectivement il suffit d'être étudiant pour bénéficier des 20% sur un powerbook.

 Attendez, c'est trop beau pour être vrai, elle est ou l'arnaque ?

 Il est où l'interet des tarifs éducations maintenant ?


----------



## papman (16 Juillet 2004)

Rastignac a dit:
			
		

> Il est où l'interet des tarifs éducations maintenant ?


les profs et les lycéens peuvent en profiter...


----------



## papman (16 Juillet 2004)

et pas d'arnaque.
J'ai acheté le pack ADC student et quelques jours plus tard j'ai passé la commande de mon powerbook. La réduc est tout de suite prise en compte (c'est pas un remboursement ultérieur). A la fin de la commande on te donne le montant après réduc, tu valides et l'attente commence.


----------



## My0sis (16 Juillet 2004)

A ce propos, quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner sur la somme prélevée pour l'inscription ?
99$ = 99¤ ?


----------



## papman (16 Juillet 2004)

J'ai payé 80,06 ¤ le 4 juillet


----------



## My0sis (16 Juillet 2004)

Vraiment ? Et bien voici une excellente nouvelle


----------



## dajay (30 Août 2004)

Merci pour toutes ces infos


----------



## iSimon (1 Septembre 2004)

J'ai téléphoné cet après-midi à l'apple-store pour demander le prix des nouveaux iMac G5.
J'ai choisi le 17" avec 1,8GHz (donc superdrive) et on m'a annoncé le prix de 1466¤. Ce qui correspond à 10% (9% en réalité).
Voilà c'était juste pour vous faire part de cette info si vous êtes intéressé par le nouvel iMac.


----------



## fletchernic (30 Octobre 2004)

je voulais savoir si la personne qui prends l'ADC doit obligatoirement être le payeur de l'adc ET de la commande sur l'apple store ? En gros ma copine est encore étudiante et je cherche un moyen pour payer moi... quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ?

 Pour la commande sur l'apple store, faut-il avoir recu par courrier le pack adc ou peut-on commander dès l'activation du compte ?


----------



## hifibuff (31 Octobre 2004)

petite question:en BTO(avec 128mo de ram video, le DD 5400 tours, les sacs brenthaven etc...) a t on droit au 20% sur toute la commande, ou uniquement sur l ordi en config de base et apres le prix etudiant classique sur les options?ca change bcp de choses alors si quelqu un a l info ce serait sympa


----------



## benisma (1 Novembre 2004)

sur tout les produits mac commandés en méme temps que l' ordi , dont BTO, Ipod, écran....( 1 de chaque bien sur)


----------



## shtroumfignou (1 Novembre 2004)

fletchernic a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir si la personne qui prends l'ADC doit obligatoirement être le payeur de l'adc ET de la commande sur l'apple store ? En gros ma copine est encore étudiante et je cherche un moyen pour payer moi... quelqu'un l'a déjà fait ?



Ca m'intéresse aussi   !!Quelqu'un s'y est aventuré ???


----------



## nicogala (1 Novembre 2004)

benisma a dit:
			
		

> sur tout les produits mac commandés en méme temps que l' ordi , dont BTO, Ipod, écran....( 1 de chaque bien sur)


 T'es sûr de ton coup là ? Je pense plutôt que c'est uniquement sur l'unité-centrale...
De toute façon, un simple coup de téléphonne à l'AppleStore te donnera la réponse, ils sont gentils, compétents et ne mordent pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

je recherche le lien, je ne le trouve pas...

merci


----------



## Erinwen (12 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je recherche le lien, je ne le trouve pas...


Ce lien ci  

http://developer.apple.com/fr/students/


----------



## Original-VLM (12 Décembre 2004)

ADC Student, Tested et Approved


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

Une question concernant la commande. Est-on obligé de commander via le téléphone ou peut - on passer par un magasin apple ?
Vu le taux du dollar actuel il est super interessant de prendre l'ADC, il revient a 75¤ environ et je pense qu'au lieu de passer par l'offre MIPE je vais plutot me prendre un PB personnalisé en ADC ... ^^


----------



## Yumisan (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens poser ma question au cas ou, car en appelant l'apple store on n'a pas du me répondre (d'ailleurs la fille ne connaissait pas l'ADC Student)

Est-on obligé de commande par téléphone ou sur l'apple store pour bénéficier de la remise, ou peut on en bénéfichier dans un magasin apple ?

Merci d'avance pour la réponse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2004)

oui que par telephone en donnant ton numero de membre ADC apres t''etre inscrit au programme ADC et envoye les docs par fax


----------



## Erinwen (19 Décembre 2004)

Yumi a dit:
			
		

> Une question concernant la commande. Est-on obligé de commander via le téléphone ou peut - on passer par un magasin apple ?
> Vu le taux du dollar actuel il est super interessant de prendre l'ADC, il revient a 75¤ environ et je pense qu'au lieu de passer par l'offre MIPE je vais plutot me prendre un PB personnalisé en ADC ... ^^


 L'offre MIPE présente "l'avantage" de fournir Office. (Avantage entre guillemet car si tu n'en as pas besoin, l'achat via ADC devient intéressant, ne serait ce que parce qu'on peut choisir le modèle qu'on souhaite )


----------



## rdemonie (19 Décembre 2004)

Est ce que les 20% s'applique sur tout le matos comandé d'un coup ou juste sur le powerbook.
donc si j'achete un sac, et microsoft office j'aurai 20% sur l'ensemble
Je comptait acheter mon ordi par la société de mon pere mais si on a aussi 20 pourcent par ADC ca revient au meme et il sera que a moi. Cquoi les autre avantages a part Panther et le t-shirt? est ce que on va recevoir gratos Tiger quand il sortira
Le numero qui faut appeller pour passer ca commande c kwa?
C'est un numero international ou national, car j'habite la belgique et jai pas envie de payer 10euros pour passer ma comande


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2004)

non chaque pays a son numero vert

 regardes sur le site apple belge

 non 20% c'est uniquement sur le pbook


----------



## Erinwen (19 Décembre 2004)

Tu es sûr ?

Faudrait que je retrouve un passage en anglais qui conseillait de faire un listing complet de nos besoins en informatique avant de profiter de la remise ADC Student.

Tu as demandé par téléphone ?


----------



## nicogala (19 Décembre 2004)

Erinwen a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ?
> 
> Faudrait que je retrouve un passage en anglais qui conseillait de faire un listing complet de nos besoins en informatique avant de profiter de la remise ADC Student.
> 
> Tu as demandé par téléphone ?


 Oui, mais...non. Tu sais, on n'est pas vraiment logés à la même enseigne que les américains...ni en terme de prix, ni en terme de promos ou de bundle logiciel... donc il faut les instructions en français pour ce qui concerne les clients français.  
Ensuite, comme tjrs c'est vrai que rien ne vaut un bon coup de téléphone pour être sûr.


----------



## Yumisan (22 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Voila je viens de m'inscrire sur l'ADC et il faut maintenant que je paye les 99$. Il faut bien que je prenne cela dans tous les choix qu'on me propose :
 ADC Student Membership   	  US$99
One-year program membership with access to a STUDENT bundle of technical benefits, including:

    * One (1) ADC Student Mailing Subscription
    * Special Student Discount Offers

Please note the Apple Developer Connection must receive verification of student status before fully activating your ADC Student membership.

Ensuite, peut-on envoyer sa carte d'étudiant par mail ? (ou uniquement par fax?)

Merci beaucoup pour ces renseignements !


----------



## waveboreale (9 Janvier 2005)

bonjour

au fait quand on souscrit l'offre ADC est ce que les accessoires choisis en parallèle comme l'applecare ,l'isight, l'ipod et l'extension du disquedur bénéficie egalement de la réduction??
merci


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

waveboreale a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> au fait quand on souscrit l'offre ADC est ce que les accessoires choisis en parallèle comme l'applecare ,l'isight, l'ipod et l'extension du disquedur bénéficie egalement de la réduction??
> merci


 
Salut,

Normalement la reduc ADC Student s'applique aussi aux accessoires commandés en même temps que ton mac.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Salut tout le monde
Je trouve bien entendu très interressant l'ADC Student, mais personnellement, même avec cette réduction je ne peut pas m'acheter d'un coup l'imac G5 que j'ai besoin. Est-ce que le crédit proposé sur l'applestore est "compatible" avec l'ADC? Est-ce que mon grand frère peut m'acheter ce mac à crédit alors que le tuteur de la carte etudiant c'est moi ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## vincmyl (24 Janvier 2005)

Il n'a cas te faire un virement tous les mois


----------



## DKO (24 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a *cas* te faire un virement tous les mois


 
Il n'a *qu'à* te faire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Ok merci j'y ai pensé mais le transfert lui couterait 1¤ par transfert (donc par mois), ce qui n'est pas du tout donné (merci Credit Lyonnais). Mais c'est pas le plus important, je voudrais surtout savoir si ADC Student on peut avoir le credit ... Merci de me renseigner pour ceux qui savent


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

tous les achats sur le store a partir d'un certain montant peuvent beneficier d'un credit

demandes a ton frere de te faire X cheques que tu encaisseras a intervalle reguliers

sinon 1e par virement c'est pas la mort non plus

10 mensualites, ca lui revient a 10¤


----------



## parappa (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je faisais une estimation de prix pour un G5 "base", en passant par le programme ADC.
Je suis arrivé sur cette page : http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/routingpage.html

Si je m'en tiens aux tarifs que l'on y trouve, le G5 "base" est disponible au prix de 1333¤. Or, sur l'applestore, il est affiché au prix de 1449¤. On est donc bien loin des 20% que j'envisageais.

Ai-je fait une erreur ? Si ce n'est pas le cas et si l'on excepte les mises à jour gratuites de l'OS pendant 1 an, l'intérêt de l'offre ADC est quasi-nul. :/


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Janvier 2005)

parappa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je faisais une estimation de prix pour un G5 "base", en passant par le programme ADC.
> Je suis arrivé sur cette page : http://store.apple.com/Catalog/fr/Images/routingpage.html
> ...


 
Salut et bienvenue    

le prix que tu donnes est celui du store education pas de l'ADC Student. Pour connaitre les prix de l'ADC il faut leur téléphoner ...


----------



## parappa (27 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup ! 

J'vais chercher le numéro.

Tu confirmes qu'a priori c'est bien 20% sur les g5 ?


----------



## knda (27 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

 Il me semble que les 20%  de remise ne sont valables que sur le gamme "pro" donc pas pour les imac, qui eux, (il me semble) bénéficient de "seulement" 10%.

Perso , j'attend la rev. B de l'imac pour le commander avec l'adc student....


----------



## parappa (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est aussi ce que j'ai lu, mais je pense que le powermac g5 fait partie de la gamme pro. 

(Du moins j'espère. )

D'ailleurs (mais je m'éloigne du sujet) : quelqu'un sait pourquoi le mono 1,8 ne semble dispo que sur l'apple store, et pas à la fnac ou chez ldlc ?


----------



## Jebzf (25 Février 2005)

Petite précision, j'ai vu que la question avait été soulevée qq pages avant dans ce sujet :

le numéro indiqué pour valider l'ADC Student Membership est +44 (0) 131....

Pour que ça marche depuis la France il faut composer 0044 131 ... 

voilivoilou si ça peut aider quelqu'un.

Et sinon... j'ai une question. Quand ils ont vérifié le statut d'étudiant, ils te le signale par mail, par courrier par fax ???


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Février 2005)

C'est un peu HS mais bon : 
Si vous voulz commander un ibook ou un imac avec l'ADC , et que vous etes étudiant, je vous conseille plutot la carte ISIC, ellec oute 12¤ et offre 10% sur tout l'AppleStore!!!
Testé et commandé


----------



## osaris (26 Février 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> Petite précision, j'ai vu que la question avait été soulevée qq pages avant dans ce sujet :
> 
> le numéro indiqué pour valider l'ADC Student Membership est +44 (0) 131....
> 
> ...



Salut,

En théorie tu as pas besoin du numéro de téléphone. Un fax avec toutes les infos nécessaires (passeport ou carte d'identité + carte d'étudiant en précisant ton numéro de membre ADC).

Sous 24 h en semaine ils valident ton compte et tu reçois un mail de confirmation.

Tu peux alors sans autre commander par téléphone à l'Apple Store.

Tested and approuved !

Osaris


----------



## mandrax_fr (26 Février 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu HS mais bon :
> Si vous voulz commander un ibook ou un imac avec l'ADC , et que vous etes étudiant, je vous conseille plutot la carte ISIC, ellec oute 12¤ et offre 10% sur tout l'AppleStore!!!
> Testé et commandé



+1 10% avec la carte isic sur tous les produits Apple c'est énorme !!!
voici le lien de l'applestore en partenariat avec ISIC http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/marley_fr?qprm=63423 histoire de vous faire une idée des prix.


----------



## nouilleh (28 Février 2005)

Peut-on payer en plusieurs fois sur l'Apple Store ?
Quels sont les documents à fournir pour bénéficier des 6% étudiants ?
Merci.


----------



## macaml (3 Mars 2005)

j'ai cru comprendre que l'inscription ADC Student prend environ 3-4 jours,
tout le monde confirme? parce que si il faut attendre 2 mois, c'est pas top
dans mon cas...


----------



## osaris (3 Mars 2005)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru comprendre que l'inscription ADC Student prend environ 3-4 jours,
> tout le monde confirme? parce que si il faut attendre 2 mois, c'est pas top
> dans mon cas...



Si tu payes par CB tu peux faire l'inscription en 24h (le plus long est d'attendre la validation de ton compte). Dès que ton compte est activé tu peux appeler l'AS pour commander.


----------



## Jebzf (3 Mars 2005)

payé mon inscription adc le lundi. Faxé ma carte d'étudiant et ma carte d'identité le vendredi. Reçu confirmation de la validation de mon compte le lundi.

Total = 1 semaine, et encore parce que j'ai traîné à envoyer ma carte d'étudiant. Sinon y'a moyen de le faire en 48h. :-D


----------



## RainMan (3 Mars 2005)

Je confirme aussi, j'ai payé mon inscription mardi, j'ai faxé mercredi et j'ai reçu confirmation ce matin. Trois jours dans mon cas mais faisable en 48h si on faxe le jour même. Le numéro est actif dès réception du mail (j'ai commandé 10min après !).


----------



## irix2A (3 Mars 2005)

bonsoir 

je compte m'acheter un powerbook 15 superdrive l'offre adc student est interessante mais est il possible de souscrire une offre de financement apple avec l adc student


----------



## chagregel (4 Mars 2005)

Juste une info, c'est bien 20% sur les Powerbook et 99 Euros à l'achat?


----------



## Jebzf (4 Mars 2005)

l'adhésion à ADC coûte 99¤. Que tu fasses une commande ou pas.

après si tu commande un powerbook par téléphone et que tu demande à utiliser ton hardware discount alors tu bénéficie de -20% sur toute ta commande. (avec quelques modalités)


----------



## chagregel (4 Mars 2005)

Savez vous si il est possible de passer sur l'Apple Store éducation ou même bénéficier du Powerbook MIPE avec l'ADC?

Si on prend par exemple un PB 15 pouces :

PB Combo + ADC - 20% =

Normal ==> 1678,4   
Educ  ==> 1.550,76   
MIPE ==> *1.438,4* 
 PB Superdrive + ADC - 20% =

Normal ==> 1918,4   
Educ ==> *1.770,82* 
   

Mais est ce que je peux calculer comme ça   sinon, je vais p'tet craquer un peu plus tôt


----------



## RainMan (4 Mars 2005)

Il me semble que c'est 99$ et qu'en Euros, çà faisait 75 mardi. Je confirme dès que je vois le retrait sur mon compte.
Pour la réduction, c'est bien 20%


----------



## osaris (4 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> l'adhésion à ADC coûte 99¤. Que tu fasses une commande ou pas.
> 
> après si tu commande un powerbook par téléphone et que tu demande à utiliser ton hardware discount alors tu bénéficie de -20% sur toute ta commande. (avec quelques modalités)



C'est 20% uniquement sur les produits Apple.



> Il me semble que c'est 99$ et qu'en Euros, çà faisait 75 mardi. Je confirme dès que je vois le retrait sur mon compte.
> Pour la réduction, c'est bien 20%



Ca fait plutôt 80 ¤ que 75 ¤


----------



## RainMan (4 Mars 2005)

Pour aujourd'hui, çà fait 75.32 Euros : http://fxtop.com/fr/


----------



## chagregel (4 Mars 2005)

En plus mes cacluls ne sont pas bons, ce n'est pas machine+ADC-20% mais machine-20%+ADC :rateau: :rose: :rateau:

Faut refaire....


----------



## Jebzf (5 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est 99$ et qu'en Euros, çà faisait 75 mardi. Je confirme dès que je vois le retrait sur mon compte.
> Pour la réduction, c'est bien 20%


 
exact c'est mon clavier qui a fourché ;-)

sinon c'est un peu plus que 75 parce que y'a des frais pour le change.

aux alentours de 80¬ je me souviens pas de la somme exacte.

Par contre j'ai deux questions :

1/ je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris, on peut cumuler l'offre Hardware Discount de l'ADC et la réduction du store éducation ?  

2/ le t-shirt et tout les petits cadeaux qu'on doit recevoir après l'inscription sur l'ADC, on les reçoit quand ?

en vous remerkiant...


----------



## Mathoov (5 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> 2/ le t-shirt et tout les petits cadeaux qu'on doit recevoir après l'inscription sur l'ADC, on les reçoit quand ?


J'ai tout reçu environs 1 semaine après. Une boite en carton pour tout ranger dedans, les CD de Panther, un T-shirt (XL  ) et divers CD.
Très rapide Apple ! 
A+


----------



## Mathoov (5 Mars 2005)

osaris a dit:
			
		

> C'est 20% uniquement sur les produits Apple.


 
-20% sur les produits "pro" : Powermac, Powerbook
-10% environs sur tout les autres produits Apple (uniquement Apple).
A+


----------



## RainMan (6 Mars 2005)

Il est précisé que l'on a avec le système le plus récent et les mises à jours majeures ou mineures du système, aura-t-on Tiger quand il sortira ???


----------



## Mathoov (6 Mars 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> aura-t-on Tiger quand il sortira ???


 
Oui... tu reçoit le système "actuel" quand tu t'inscris (donc actuellement Panther), mais aussi tous les nouveaux OS qui sortent durant ton inscription. Tu recevra donc Tiger quand il sortira 
A+


----------



## RainMan (6 Mars 2005)

Alors çà pour une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## osaris (7 Mars 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> Oui... tu reçoit le système "actuel" quand tu t'inscris (donc actuellement Panther), mais aussi tous les nouveaux OS qui sortent durant ton inscription. Tu recevra donc Tiger quand il sortira
> A+



Oui, en plus de la remise de 20 % sur le matériel "Pro" et 10% sur l'autre matériel Apple, c'est un avantage non négligeable que de recevoir les MAJ majeures.

En revanche les CD du Developer connection sont plutôt inutiles, le contenu est inintéressant au possible je trouve (j'ai reçu celui de Mars vendredi et je crois que c'est le pire depuis le début de l'année, pas une doc ou un soft intéressant à ce mettre sous la dent).


----------



## reven (19 Mars 2005)

Je suis nouveau switcher, mon compte adc student à était activé le 11 mars et je n'ai encore rien reçu (cd, T-shirt), est ce normale ? et est ce que apple envoi tout ça par la poste ?


ENFIN je viens juste de commander mon pb 17":love: avec ipod mini ce matin (longue, trés longue attente en perspective...
et j' ai eu droit à 20% sur le PB et son sac....


----------



## Mathoov (19 Mars 2005)

reven a dit:
			
		

> Je suis nouveau switcher, mon compte adc student à était activé le 11 mars et je n'ai encore rien reçu (cd, T-shirt), est ce normale ? et est ce que apple envoi tout ça par la poste ?


 
Oui c'est normal... ça fait à peine une semaine ! Tu l'aura d'ici 10 jours normalement (au max !).



			
				reven a dit:
			
		

> ENFIN je viens juste de commander mon pb 17":love: avec ipod mini ce matin (longue, trés longue attente en perspective...
> et j' ai eu droit à 20% sur le PB et son sac....


 
Félicitations  
A+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

Bonjour

je voulais savoir si l offre adc student s appliquait aussi a ceux qui sont en terminale et pas en sup?


ca m interesserait bcp pour alléger la facture de mon G5 bi1.8 ou bi2 je sais pas encore lequel d ailleurs si certains d entre vous ont des conseils car je m y perd un peu sur ce forum pour trouver des infos...


----------



## Mathoov (20 Mars 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir si l offre adc student s appliquait aussi a ceux qui sont en terminale.


 
Non il faut être étudiant, et au lyçée on est seulement lyçéen. Va falloir attendre l'an prochain pour en bénéficier !  
A+


----------



## Jebzf (20 Mars 2005)

a propos moi j'ai reçu panther et de la doc mais pas de T-shirt. snif. Peut-être qu'ils sont en rupture de stock ? :-D


----------



## reven (20 Mars 2005)

Et ils envois tous ça par la poste ou par TNT?


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Mars 2005)

la livraison du pack adc student se fait par DHL international.
J'ai eu le tshirt Apple Developper dans ma boite, un XL US c'est à dire imettable 
Je veux bien l'échanger contre un ptit truc sympa


----------



## osaris (21 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> la livraison du pack adc student se fait par DHL international.
> J'ai eu le tshirt Apple Developper dans ma boite, un XL US c'est à dire imettable
> Je veux bien l'échanger contre un ptit truc sympa



En suisse c'est livré par la Poste ...


----------



## V!ctr0 (23 Mars 2005)

Salut,

J'ai envoyé tout ce qui est nécessaire hier et je voulais savoir comment on savais quand il était activé.
J'ai recu un mail me disant qu'un colis pour moi était envoyé .. Est ce que c'est ça?
Sur le site dans assets j'ai :

ADC Student Membership  1 23 Mar 2006    
ADC Mailing - Student  1 23 Mar 2006 

et dans history :

ADC Student Membership (Pending)
 Credit Card  21 Mar 2005  Approved 

Et ensuite comment est ce que je peux commander?

Il y a un code ou quelsuechose comme ca?

Merci

Amicalement

V!ctr0


----------



## reven (23 Mars 2005)

Oui apparament ton compte *ADC est activé* et pour l'historique j'ai la même chose c'est normal.
Pour commander il faut appeller le store (0800 046 046), ça marche pas par internet....
Et effectivement il vont te demander ton num de compte ADC qui est afficher dans ton profil ADC.
Et tu devrai avoir droit à 10% sur la gamme Grand Public et 20% sur la gamme Professionnel.

Moi par contre j'ai pas eu droit au mail me notifiant l'envoi du colis...:hein:
Pourais tu mettre un pti post quand tu l'auras reçu. Merci


----------



## V!ctr0 (24 Mars 2005)

Dear Victor ,

The Apple Developer Connection has transferred the following item(s) to you:

ADC Mailing - Student
Student Orientation Kit
ADC Student Membership

The next time you log into the Apple Developer Connection web site
(http://connect.apple.com) you should see the item(s) above.

If you have any questions or we can be of further assistance with any
aspect of your program membership, please contact us at
http://developer.apple.com/contact/programs.html

Thank You,



Ok et bien je sais ce quil me reste à faire ... Mon powerbook 15"


----------



## V!ctr0 (4 Avril 2005)

Et bien je viens de  recevoir mon 15 pouces comboj'ai un peu du mal en tant que swhicher mais je sent que je vais m'y faire assez rapidemement ..

Mais toujours pas lecolis deADCstudent ...

En tout cas c'est la fete


----------



## V!ctr0 (11 Avril 2005)

HELLO

Je n'ai toujours pas recu mon pack adc student... Est ce que c'est normal? Est ce parce qu'ils attendent lasortie imminante de tiger pour ne pas m'envoyer deux os en 1 mois?

Merci 

Vicrt0


----------



## Jebzf (12 Avril 2005)

à propos vous pensez qu'on le recevra dans combien de temps notre petit tigre ?

Quelqu'un a une idée ? un mois ? six mois ? en même temps que la sortie de Longhorn  ? (jamais ?)


----------



## juliuslechien (12 Avril 2005)

Lorsque l'on est inscrit à l'ACD Student, reçoit-on gratuitement Tiger ???


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on est inscrit à l'ACD Student, reçoit-on gratuitement Tiger ???


lis le sujet en entier et tu trouvera la réponse par toi même 
(la réponse est oui  )


----------



## juliuslechien (12 Avril 2005)

:rose: Sorry, j'en ai lu des bouts.

Je me repentis, non on ne frappe pas sur la tête :hein:.


----------



## V!ctr0 (17 Avril 2005)

J'ai toujours pas recu mon coliss, ca va faire un peu moins d'un mois... Ils m'ont oublié?


----------



## reven (30 Avril 2005)

Y'en a t'ils qui ont reçu TIGER par l'adc ?
Sinon merci de prevenir quand vous le recevrais ...
Ils ont du commencer à l'envoyer depuis hier... 

Merci par avance pour vos réponse !


----------



## Yama (3 Mai 2005)

désolé, mais je ne crois pas qu'on reçoit tiger par l'adc student : c'est écrit nul part ! tu reçois pour ton inscription un kit de départ contenant le système.
mais je pense pas qu'on reçoive Tiger


----------



## AppleInside (4 Mai 2005)

Au Secours !
J'ai été sur cette page : http://developer.apple.com/fr/students/
Elle done donc la marche à suivre pour s'inscrire. Le lien suivant : http://connect.apple.com/ m'amene à m'inscrire ..... je suis donc inscrit, je me log sur le site ADC mais .... on ne m'a jamais demandé de payer ces 99$! Qu'est-ce que j'ai loupé SVP ? Je veut commander mon ImacG5 au plus vite ! Merci de m'aider (j'ai appellé l'ADC y m'on mis en relation avec .... un répondeur !)


----------



## osaris (4 Mai 2005)

C'est normal. Il te faut acheter un ADC Student Pack à 99 $ (lien sur la gauche dans l'ADC). Ensuite quand c'est fais tu envoi ta carte d'étudiant + carte d'identité par fax ou email et sous 24/48h ton ADC est activé (c'est confirmé par email).


----------



## loriscoutin (4 Mai 2005)

je sais qu'avec l'adc student j'avais recu 3 fois les dics de panther...
Je l'avais recu à sa sortie, puis à une autre mise à jour et une troisième fois.
Donc je pense que oui on devrait le recevoir.


----------



## AppleInside (4 Mai 2005)

Merci Osaris d'avoir répondu . Mais le problème c'est que je ne vois pas ce lien sur le site de l'ADC... est-ce que je suis sur le bon site : http://developer.apple.com/fr/students/            ou https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/101/wo/28OShJka0WzB2SuR74B1YfIJUNr/0.0

????
Merci d'avance.


----------



## reven (4 Mai 2005)

Oui tu as le bon lien.
D'abord verifie si tu as coché dans ton profil le "Student status" et seulement apparaitra alors, dans l'ADC STORE le "student pack", et tous ça dans https://connect.apple.com/.
Cela devrais completer les dires d'Osaris ;-)


----------



## AppleInside (4 Mai 2005)

Effectivement je n'avais pas coché la case, mais meme après ça ... tjs pas de lien pour acheter un compte a 99$ .... Apple ne veut pas de moi c'est pas possible !


----------



## AppleInside (4 Mai 2005)

Bon pardon je ne sais pas lire, j'ai trouvé désolé ! Si quelqu'un d'autre galère comme j'ai galéré, il faut cliquer sur "Memberships"


----------



## Felisse (6 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir,

Excellente nouvelle ! (enfin pour moi principalement)... J'ai reçu mercredi soir mon pack ADC... Belle boite cartonée, t-shirt XXXXXL (lol évidemment, moi qui doit faire du S fillette !), DVD Apple Developper d'avril, CD Apple Developper de mai, journal "MacTech"...

Et Tiger ! Le DVD dans une belle pochette cartonnée.

Petit bémol toutefois, la version livrée n'est que "mise à jour" impossible de l'installer donc sans avoir quelque part un Panther qui traine...


----------



## reven (6 Mai 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> [...]CD Apple Developper de mai, journal "MacTech"...
> 
> Et Tiger ! Le DVD dans une belle pochette cartonnée.
> ...



:hein:Argh ! du coup y a meme pas Panther de livré avec ? Bizzare je croyait que, differement de microsoft, apple ne vendait pas de mise à jour  ou c'est reservé qu'à nous ? 

Bon je vais à ma boite au lettre : sait-on jamais


----------



## Felisse (6 Mai 2005)

Apparemment, ils ont bien produit une version mise à jour. Qui n'est effectivement jamais vendue, mais qui se retrouve en ADC. Et c'est aussi cet "upgrade" que l'on retrouve quand on reçoit Panther sur sa nouvelle machine et qu'on demande Tiger moyennant 17¤ de frais...


----------



## reven (9 Mai 2005)

Voici une réponse d'Apple à un email envoyer samedi,
qui apportera des réponse à tous les impacients (comme moi  ). 



> Cher Monsieur ,
> 
> Nous vous remercions d'avoir contacté Apple Developer Connection au sujet de votre mailing ADC de Mai.
> 
> ...



Déja 7 jours :hein: fo encourager DHL et la POSTE  "On à tous à y gagner" :rateau:

PS : Désolé pour l'orthographe, je suis pas un spécialiste, mais j'ai supprimé le franglais


----------



## Ptit-beignet (9 Mai 2005)

Pour le numero d'étudiant, vous mettez bien votre numero de carte d'etudiant INE ?
Ca marche bien pour les étudiants francais ?
Par contre pourquoi envoyer une photocop de sa carte d'étudiant si on met son INE ? :hein:
Bref, je vais sauter le pas


----------



## reven (9 Mai 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Pour le numero d'étudiant, vous mettez bien votre numero de carte d'etudiant INE ?
> Ca marche bien pour les étudiants francais ?
> Par contre pourquoi envoyer une photocop de sa carte d'étudiant si on met son INE ? :hein:
> Bref, je vais sauter le pas


En fait ils ne regardent même pas le numéro entré dans le profil, ils vérifient juste le statut d'étudient avec des papiers officiel.
j'espere avoir repondu à ta question  .


----------



## juliuslechien (9 Mai 2005)

reven a dit:
			
		

> Voici une réponse d'Apple à un email envoyer samedi,
> qui apportera des réponse à tous les impacients (comme moi  ).
> 
> 
> ...




Au vu du mail, il semblerait que se soit bien une version compléte qui soit envoyée et non une upgrade. Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer les dires de Felisse, sur le fait que c'est une upgrade ?


----------



## juju palavas (9 Mai 2005)

pour les lycéenes ça marche


----------



## Felisse (10 Mai 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Au vu du mail, il semblerait que se soit bien une version compléte qui soit envoyée et non une upgrade. Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer les dires de Felisse, sur le fait que c'est une upgrade ?



Bonsoir,

C'est vrai que vous commencez à me mettre le doute...
Je vais leur écrire un mail ou leur téléphoner pour savoir si il est normal de recevoir une version Upgrade et non pas complète.

Je vous tiens au courant !...


----------



## reven (10 Mai 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> C'est vrai que vous commencez à me mettre le doute...
> Je vais leur écrire un mail ou leur téléphoner pour savoir si il est normal de recevoir une version Upgrade et non pas complète.



Si ça se trouve c'était pour te faire patienter   et tu va recevoire ta version complète  d'ici quelque jours ... 

ALLER APPLE VIIITE !!


----------



## reven (12 Mai 2005)

Pour les lève-tôt:sleep:  qui en on marre d'attendre, :hein:
pourquoi ne pas lancer le telechargement de TIGER( :mouais: on relit la phrase...)  à partir du site adc ( :rateau: ça fait bizzare de voir Tiger en téléchargement :rateau: )



> In the meantime, for your convenience we have given you access to
> download Tiger Build 8A428 from the ADC Member Site. This is the
> same build as the Mac OS X v10.4 Tiger User Install DVD that will be
> in your June mailing and is the same build as the Mac OS X Tiger
> ...



Merci Apple


----------



## reven (12 Mai 2005)

Prem's  


En tout cas super pour ceux qui ont l'ADSL 2+ dégroupé, mais pour le 56k, je crois que ce sera encore DHL et la Poste les plus rapident


----------



## Felisse (14 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

En cette journée plus que maussade à Paris, on va en remettre une petite couche sur Apple.

Que ne vois-je ce matin dans ma boite aux lettres ?  :hein: 
Une magnifique enveloppe ADC contenant, je vous le donne en mille ? Un CD des développeurs du mois de mai, et surtout, une nouvelle pochette contenant Tiger, toujours en version Upgrade...
Parfait me direz-vous ! Oui mais j'ai déjà reçu tout ça il y a une bonne semaine... Dingue non ?

Bon c'est pas grave, disons que je finirais l'année avec au moins deux DVD Tiger Upgrade et deux DVD Tiger complet...

Bon week-end !


----------



## Mathoov (14 Mai 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Parfait me direz-vous ! Oui mais j'ai déjà reçu tout ça il y a une bonne semaine... Dingue non ?



Et dire que moi j'ai toujours rien reçu... pfff dégouté ! :'(   :hein: 
A+


----------



## Felisse (15 Mai 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que moi j'ai toujours rien reçu... pfff dégouté ! :'(   :hein:
> A+



Je compatis...


----------



## reven (15 Mai 2005)

Felisse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> [...] Un CD des développeurs du mois de mai, et surtout, une nouvelle pochette contenant Tiger, toujours en version Upgrade...
> Parfait me direz-vous ! Oui mais j'ai déjà reçu tout ça il y a une bonne semaine... Dingue non ?
> [...]
> Bon week-end !


pour moi : boite au lettre désesperement vide  :sleep: ...
Mais Tiger   Impec.


----------



## V!ctr0 (15 Mai 2005)

Salut,

j'ai un combo et j'ai téléchargé l'imade ge plus de deux gigas sur le site d'adc. Le seul probleme c'est que j'ouvree l'image, ca redémare et rien le disque n'est plus monté...

Il y a t il un moyen pour l'installer sans le graver sur un DVD? 

Merci

Je ne peux plus attendre leur lettre plus longtemps


----------



## Felisse (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu ce matin le nouvel envoi d'Apple concernant mon ADC Student pour le mois de juin.

Dans l'enveloppe :
- Le CD developer june
- Le DVD d'installation de Tiger en version COMPLETE
- Un magnifique T-Shirt Tiger en taille XL américaine : et hop une chemise de nuit supplémentaire.

Bonne réception à vous tous.


----------



## macxe (1 Juillet 2005)

Le lien ISIC ne marche plus (celui de la remise de 10% sur l'applestore) quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ou bien un autre lien?


----------



## bOXy (22 Juillet 2005)

extrajim a dit:
			
		

> j viens de telephoner pour l adc student . apparemment meme si c est ma derniere annee d etudiant et que je souscris avant la fin de celle ci je pourrai beneficier de la reduction sur l achat d un ordinateur par exemple en debut d annee prochaine meme si je ne suis plus etudiant a ce moment la. c est comme un contrat valable un an. donc ca c est cool. par contre on n a pas su me dire si lle pourcentage de reduction. on m a dit de 12 a 20%. est ce que vous savez le pourcentage exact? merci.



heuuuuuuuu
ya un truc que je ne pige pas trop
je file sur l'apple store, fait ma config G5, bref : 3407.99¤ aie!!!
je file sur l'apple strore etudiant, fait ma configG5, et la surprise : 3135,35 ¤
pour la meme config !!!!
ils sont ou les 12 - 20 % ?

ya que 8 % la .....

c'est moi qui delire ou je me suis plante ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> Le lien ISIC ne marche plus (celui de la remise de 10% sur l'applestore) quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ou bien un autre lien?


 
Tiens, voila un lien valide 
http://www.isic.tm.fr/index.htm?page=apple200405.htm


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2005)

bOXy a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuuuuu
> ya un truc que je ne pige pas trop
> je file sur l'apple store, fait ma config G5, bref : 3407.99¤ aie!!!
> je file sur l'apple strore etudiant, fait ma configG5, et la surprise : 3135,35 ¤
> ...


 
Tu as été dans le store étudiant, donc -6% en général...
Pour l'ADC, tu dois commander par téléphone 
Voici le numéro : 0800 90 8893


----------



## bOXy (22 Juillet 2005)

Bref ... je viens de me taper un peu de lecture ... depuis la page 1

donc si j'ai bien compris,
_ j'appel au 0800 90 8893 et je passe commande de l'ADC, paye 90¤, fax ma carte d'etudiant et ma carte bleu
_ 3-4 jours apres, je recoie un mail de confirmation, puis plus tard un paquet cadeau...
_ ensuite je dois commander mon G5 via telephone (meme numero) et j'aurais le droit a 20%.... cool  !!!

NB : il vaut mieux commander plus ca on est limite en quantite.
 - 1 portable
 - 1 IMac
 - 1 UC
 - 1 UC + écran
- plus autre (ipod ...etc)

merci de confirmer ...


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2005)

bOXy a dit:
			
		

> NB :* il vaut mieux commander plus ca on est limite en quantite.*
> - 1 portable
> - 1 IMac
> - 1 UC
> ...


 
J'ai pas trop compris ta question mais : 
Si tu prends du matos "pro", PM G5 ou PB, tu as 20%, ainsi que sur les ecrans, 
sinon, 
sur l'Imac ou l'ibook, tu as 12%...
Mais je ne suis pas ADC, d'autres pourront surement te le confirmer


----------



## bOXy (22 Juillet 2005)

ouai je vais prendre un PM G5 2x2,7


----------



## bOXy (29 Juillet 2005)

Ou peut on creer un compte ADC ?


----------



## bOXy (29 Juillet 2005)

c'est on j'ai trouve


----------



## bOXy (29 Juillet 2005)

osaris a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal. Il te faut acheter un ADC Student Pack à 99 $ (lien sur la gauche dans l'ADC). Ensuite quand c'est fais tu envoi ta carte d'étudiant + carte d'identité par fax ou email et sous 24/48h ton ADC est activé (c'est confirmé par email).



bref j'ai fait mon achat ... apres m'etre inscrit ...

je mail ou fax ou ma carte d'identite et ma carte d'etudaint ? 
les coordonnees sont ?

*Purchases*

_ Asset Name _ _ Payment Method _ _ Purchased on _ _ Status _ _                     ADC Student Membership (Pending)
_ _                                              Credit Card                                      __                                              29 Jul 2005                                      _ _ *Approved*_


----------



## bOXy (29 Juillet 2005)

en fait j'aimerai mailer le tout ... c'est quoi l'addresse ? je ne la trouve pas ...


----------



## bOXy (29 Juillet 2005)

c'est tout bon desole !!!! 
c'etait la panic de l'inscription


----------



## bOXy (1 Août 2005)

j'ai encore une petite question ...

bref j'ai tout fait, tout maile, et

1) mon status sur le site apple est toujours _"pending"
_2) pourtant j'ai recu le mail suivant :

_Thank you for contacting the Apple Developer Connection regarding your ADC  Student verification information. 
We are happy to confirm that your Student status has been verified and your ADC Student Membership is now active and available for your use. 
To view your ADC Student Membership, please  visit the ADC Member Site:

Merci d'entrer en contact avec le raccordement de réalisateur d'Apple concernant votre information de vérification d'étudiant de CDA. 
Nous sommes heureux de confirmer que votre statut d'étudiant a été vérifié et votre adhésion d'étudiant de CDA est maintenant en activité et disponible pour votre usage.
Pour regarder votre adhésion d'étudiant de CDA, visitez svp l'emplacement de membre de CDA : 

_ heu j'ai l'impression qu'ils se contredisent dans leur mail !!!

 bref qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?* 
*


----------



## macxe (2 Août 2005)

9 posts à la suite, lol pas mal. Je suis dsl mais je ne peux pas t'aider. Bonne chance. A mon avis attend.


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour bonjour ^^ ,

Voilà j'étais prêt à commander mon Ibook 14"  1.42 GHZ ( bien qu il n'y ait pas encore de lien pour ^^ ) 

Et là je tombe sur l'ADC Student et je trouve que y a -10 % sur les gammes public et -20 % sur les gammes pro.

Après avoir lu les 10 pages de ce topic ( fort intéréssant, j'ai pu suivre les MAJ de MAC os X et les T-shirts XXXXXXL ^^) 

J'ai plusieurs questions qui n'ont pas eu de réponses : 

1- Les 20 % sont comptés sur le prix normal ou sur le prix éducation ou *encore même sur le prix des portables MIPE ?? ( ce dernier m'intéresse énormément )* 

2- C'est 20% sur la commande totale ? ( je prend que des produits apple de toute façon ) car sinon je me d'autres accessoires et ptet un Ipod Mini ^^ .

3- C'est quoi cette histoire de carte ISIC ??


Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2005)

Toujours personne , allez s'il vous plaît c'est important


----------



## bOXy (3 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> 1- Les 20 % sont comptés sur le prix normal ou sur le prix éducation ou *encore même sur le prix des portables MIPE ?? ( ce dernier m'intéresse énormément )*



c'est sur le prix normal, faut pas rever quand meme, c'est deja bien 20% !!!


----------



## bOXy (3 Août 2005)

bon bin vu le debit sur mon compte banquaire de 99$ je crois que j'ai la reponse a ma question ... 

vivement que mon paquage arrive !!!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour bonjour ^^ ,
> 
> Voilà j'étais prêt à commander mon Ibook 14"  1.42 GHZ ( bien qu il n'y ait pas encore de lien pour ^^ )
> 
> ...



1 ) C sur le prix normal de plus tu veux un ibook tu n'auras que 10% , tu aurai pris le powerbook ( donc la gamme pro ) tu aurai eu 20 % , Désolé  .

2 ) Ca tombe sur les accesoires aussi mais simplemet les produits dérivés Apple tel qu'un ipod .

3 ) La carte ISIC c la carte d'identité internationale des étudiants , vas sur leur site pour de plus ample informations là  . Cela te permettras d'avoir -10 %


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Août 2005)

j'ai une grande question qui me trotte dans la tête *ai-je le droit de prendre l'Ibook 1.42 GHZ à 1267,76 euros, puis utilisé les 10 % de la carte ISIC et après bénéficiez de l'offre 150 ¤ remboursés sur l'IPOD*  ?????????????


Merci ^^


----------



## bOXy (4 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> * bénéficiez de l'offre 150 ¤ remboursés sur l'IPOD*  ?????????????



c'est quoi cette offre ? t'as vu ca ou ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

bOXy a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette offre ? t'as vu ca ou ?



C'est parti pour neuf messages à la suite? :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

bOXy a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi cette offre ? t'as vu ca ou ?




i Ici  Si le lien ne marche plus , il faut que tu ailles dans le store éducation et tu auras cette réduction


----------



## bOXy (4 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est parti pour neuf messages à la suite? :mouais:



ba quoi !!!
c'etait la panique et en plus je me faisais chier au boulot  
et puis j'avais pas de reponses mais bon ca ma permis de chercher un peu plus et de ne pas trop faire le feniant


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2005)

bOXy a dit:
			
		

> ba quoi !!!
> c'etait la panique et en plus je me faisais chier au boulot
> et puis j'avais pas de reponses mais bon ca ma permis de chercher un peu plus et de ne pas trop faire le feniant



Utilise ce bouton la prochaine fois: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. En bas à droite de chaque message. Tu as à chaque fois 3 heures après ton message pour l'éditer. 

Bonne continuation.


----------



## bOXy (4 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Utilise ce bouton la prochaine fois:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'y penserai la prochaine fois ...
 


> Bonne continuation.



merci !!!

vivement mon switch !!!


----------



## bOXy (4 Août 2005)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une grande question qui me trotte dans la tête *ai-je le droit de prendre l'Ibook 1.42 GHZ à 1267,76 euros, puis utilisé les 10 % de la carte ISIC et après bénéficiez de l'offre 150 ¤ remboursés sur l'IPOD*  ?????????????



les achats doivent etre fait en meme temps

pour les reste il faut lire les CGU... a voir


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Août 2005)

Bon bah un ptit coup de téléphone et c'est parti ^^



Bon bah finalement non '-_-:hein:

Je vais commander la carte ISIC est ce long pour la recevoir ?????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

Oui moi aussi je viens de la commander pour m'acheter un IMAC 20" vous savez combien ça met pour arriver jusqu'à chez moi ?


----------



## bOXy (10 Août 2005)

lorsqu'on chope l'ADC, ca met combien de temps pour le petit colis arrive ?


----------



## jmcb (13 Octobre 2005)

M'sieurs dames,

J'ai acheté le mois dernier un PM G5 bi 2ghz. Très content de cet investissement.
Maintenant, la démarche pour avoir la réduc ADC sans prise de tête :

-je me suis inscrit en ligne sur le site ADC quelques mois avant l'achat (pour 0 )

-j'ai passé ma commande par téléphone sur l'AS en appelant aprés 20 h. Avant 18h on tombe sur le site France et leur sens commercial est pitoyable, voir la suite. Entre 19 et 20h, on tombe sur le site AS que je pense être au Canada. Après 20h on arrive en Californie et on est mis en contact avec des étudiants francophone, c'est un plaisir. Je précise que j'avvez appelé l'AS France pour avoir des précisions sur l'ADC, les quatre personnes que j'ai eu au téléphone furent incapables de me donner des informations fiables. J'ai trouvé ces dernières sur MacGé.

-Vous passez alors votre commande en précisant que vous êtes membre de l'ADC (je précise que je ne suis pas vraiment un développeur compétent) et il vous est fait une ristourne de 18% sans aucune demande de justificatif ni aucun déboursement d'abonnement (vous pouvez donc ajouter les 80 économisé à votre facture). Faîtes donc une croix sur le T-shirt...

-Vous recevrez alors votre machine quelques jours plus tard. En ayant payé la TVA, ce qui est une précision importante.

Histoire vécue
TNT c'est une autre histoire, mais elle fait peur aux enfants alors je la réconterais ailleurs.


----------



## rdemonie (14 Octobre 2005)

Je compte m'acheter via l'adc :
- un pb 12" avec superdrive à 1748,99euros
- un ipod video 30 Go à 329 euros
- un Apple Universal Dock à 39 euros
- une apple remote à 29 euros
- Adaptateur secteur USB à 29 euros
 ca ferait 2174,99.
est ce que j'aurais 20% sur la totalité etant donné que tout est de marque apple
ca ferait donc 1740 euros.

je sais que cette question a déja été posé 1000 foix mais j'aimerais avoir confirmation d'un européens qui a passé commande du pb avec un ipod et accessoires et qui a eu cette reduction sur les accessoirs et l'ipod.


----------



## Yama (15 Octobre 2005)

seul le powerbook sera -20%, le reste c'est -10%

seul le mat&#233;riel pro est reduit de 20%


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

jmcb a dit:
			
		

> M'sieurs dames,
> 
> J'ai acheté le mois dernier un PM G5 bi 2ghz. Très content de cet investissement.
> Maintenant, la démarche pour avoir la réduc ADC sans prise de tête :
> ...



Salut,

Je suis également interessé par cette "astuce" de l'ADC.
Si j'ai bien compri, tu n'as pas payé les 99$ pour l'abonnement étudiant, tu as juste dit que tu étais inscrit et on t'as fait 18% de réduction ?
Ce ne sont pas 20% qui sont fait à priori ?

Merci !


----------



## bOXy (26 Octobre 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je suis également interessé par cette "astuce" de l'ADC.
> Si j'ai bien compri, tu n'as pas payé les 99$ pour l'abonnement étudiant, tu as juste dit que tu étais inscrit et on t'as fait 18% de réduction ?
> Ce ne sont pas 20% qui sont fait à priori ?
> Merci !



ca depend du matos que tu achetes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

question : peut-on faire la demande de l'offre adc student n'importe quand dans l'année. 
En gros est ce que je peux faire la demande aujourd'hui ou demain...


----------



## sebneb (26 Octobre 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> question : peut-on faire la demande de l'offre adc student n'importe quand dans l'année.
> En gros est ce que je peux faire la demande aujourd'hui ou demain...


 
je me pose la même question mais je voudrais savoir en plus si le clavier du PB est un qwerty ou un azerty car comme il faut s'inscrire aus states....


----------



## sebneb (26 Octobre 2005)

j'ai cherché sur www.apple.com et je n'arrive pas à trouver où je peux m'inscrire pour l'offre adc student. Donc si vous pouviez mettre le lien ça serait super cool

merci et @+


----------



## meldon (26 Octobre 2005)

sebneb a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cherché sur www.apple.com et je n'arrive pas à trouver où je peux m'inscrire pour l'offre adc student. Donc si vous pouviez mettre le lien ça serait super cool
> 
> merci et @+


Aller sur google, taper "apple adc student" et rechercher sur le web général (pas le francophone)

- > premier résultat


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

désolé de vous déranger à nouveau mais je voudrais savoir un truc :
je viens de m'inscrire en utilisant le compte que j'avais sur l'Apple Store. Ensuite j'ai validé inscription. Maintenant je voudrais savoir ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour pouvoir bénéficier des -20% sur les powerbook car j'ai vu nul part où il parlait de cela.

merci d'avance


----------



## sebneb (26 Octobre 2005)

Non inscrit a dit:
			
		

> désolé de vous déranger à nouveau mais je voudrais savoir un truc :
> je viens de m'inscrire en utilisant le compte que j'avais sur l'Apple Store. Ensuite j'ai validé inscription. Maintenant je voudrais savoir ce qu'il faut que je fasse pour pouvoir bénéficier des -20% sur les powerbook car j'ai vu nul part où il parlait de cela.
> 
> merci d'avance


 
même remarque et je ne sais pas comment faire pour pouvoir acheter mon PB le 12" ou le 15" j'hésite encore...


----------



## sebneb (26 Octobre 2005)

autre question : 

comment sait-on si on va payer les 99 dollars. Je me suis inscrit donc cela implique-t-il forcément le paiement des 99 dollars ou faut il faire autre chose ...


----------



## jmcb (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

En ce qui me concerne, Je n'ai absolument rien payé, j'ai attendu qu'on me le demande et comme personne ne s'est manifesté... je n'ai payé que le matos, pas l'inscription.

Le clavier est en azerty à la différence du PB acheté par mon épouse avec l'offre Neptun Suisse qui est en qwerty. Le clavier livré dépen du lieu de livraison prévue, semble-t-il.

A l'utilisation, un mixe des deux devient un clavier idéal (accentuation et ponctuation parfaite) 
Bye


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

$99 ADC Student, il y'a que Xcode qu'il t'envoi sur un CD et plus le Discount. C'est tout, pas de beta rien. Si tu veux un T-shirt il faut acheter du software :/

Moi j'ai calcule et pratiquement c'est la meme chose prix wise que la remise normale etudiant sur apple.com/fr donc si tu veux xcode sur un CD lol! TU peux.


----------



## Aenelia (7 Mai 2006)

Fiou voilà, onze pages de lecture passées. Ca m'a l'air très intéressant tout ça en fait, je pense que je vais me laisser séduire courant aout en esperant que le MacBook Pro 13" sorte d'ici là.



			
				jmcb a dit:
			
		

> M'sieurs dames,
> 
> J'ai acheté le mois dernier un PM G5 bi 2ghz. Très content de cet investissement.
> Maintenant, la démarche pour avoir la réduc ADC sans prise de tête :
> ...


Lol quoi...
Mais personnellement, je pense qu'il vaut mieux opter pour l'ADC payante  Si j'ai bien compris en achetant mon mac en septembre, j'aurai Tiger d'installer et je recevrai l'update pour Leopard quand il sortira début 2007. C'est tout bénéfice donc car imaginons que je le fasse avec ton astuce, je devrais m'acheter Leopard au prix plein pour remplacer un Tiger quasi neuf.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mai 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> Mais personnellement, je pense qu'il vaut mieux opter pour l'ADC payante  Si j'ai bien compris en achetant mon mac en septembre, j'aurai Tiger d'installer et je recevrai l'update pour Leopard quand il sortira début 2007. C'est tout bénéfice donc car imaginons que je le fasse avec ton astuce, je devrais m'acheter Leopard au prix plein pour remplacer un Tiger quasi neuf.


Hummmm.... à priori la mise à jour Tiger -> Leopard est "gratuit" (juste frais dossier/envoi à payer) si tu achètes la machine avec Tiger à l'annonce de la commercialisation de Leopard, mais pas avant.


----------



## Felisse (7 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir,

Pas du tout.
En fait, avec l'ADC Student, on reçoit automatiquement les OS d'Apple... Pour moi avec Tiger, ça a commencé avec le DVD de mise à jour de Panther vers Tiger (en fait c'était le produit complet, mais il demande à lire le DVD de Panther avant pour vérifier). Ensuite, le mois suivant, j'ai eu mon DVD de Tiger complet.
Enfin, régulièrement, on reçoit le DVD de Tiger mis à jour (quand ils ont remplacé les Tiger 10.4.0 en vente en boite par des 10.4.3).
Et donc ca c'est "cadeau" avec l'ADC Student.


----------



## NightWalker (8 Mai 2006)

Tu as raison... j'ai oublié qu'on est dans le fil ADC... 

Merci Felisse pour la précision...


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Mai 2006)

Me voici de retour un an après ^^. Je m'intéresse cette fois ci au MacBook Pro 2GHZ. J'ai bien envie de prendre mon MacBook Pro avec l'ADC Student. Mais vu que c'est qu'une seule fois dans sa vie je me demande si je dois pas prendre autres chose .


Et si j'ai bien compris si je commande là ou au maximum fin aout . Je recevrais GRATUITEMENT Leopard ??????????? Ca serait génial car c'est le seul hic qui me fait hésité aujourd'hui (j'ai pas envie d'attendre , vous me comprenez j'en suis sûr ^^)


Sinon pour un étudiant comme moi ^^, vous connaissezd'autres promotions encore plus interessantes ?


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Me voici de retour un an après ^^. Je m'intéresse cette fois ci au MacBook Pro 2GHZ. J'ai bien envie de prendre mon MacBook Pro avec l'ADC Student. Mais vu que c'est qu'une seule fois dans sa vie je me demande si je dois pas prendre autres chose .
> 
> 
> Et si j'ai bien compris si je commande là ou au maximum fin aout . Je recevrais GRATUITEMENT Leopard ??????????? Ca serait génial car c'est le seul hic qui me fait hésité aujourd'hui (j'ai pas envie d'attendre , vous me comprenez j'en suis sûr ^^)
> ...



Oui tu auras léopard gratis avec l'ADC student


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Mai 2006)

:rose: 





			
				Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu auras léopard gratis avec l'ADC student





Eh bah tu sais quoi Alex6 tu viens de faire un homme SUPER heureux    . Je pourrais presque venir te sauter dans les bras virtuellement   :love: :love: :love: .


Je vais enfin pouvoir me payer mon MacBook Pro à 1680 &#8364; au lieu de 1830 c 'est enorme j 'en pleure   .

Pensez vous que j'ai autres choses à acheter ? ou y 'a une meilleure promo ?


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ca me va droit au coeur...  
Pour faire plaisir il y a toujours les petits points disco   
Pense à rajouter de la ram, après c'est du tout bon


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Mai 2006)

Ouais bah j 'ai regardé pour des accessoires en plus je vais me prendre une petite saccoche ca me fera 26,90   . J'aurais bien envie de me jeter sur tout mais en faite je crois que j'ai tout et mon porte feuille risque de crier famine.  


A propos je vais bientôt mettre une annonce sur TrbuMac concernant un iMac G5 2 GHZ , avec 1 go de Ram, Disque dur 160 Go, Carte graphique 128 Mo, Super Drive, Clavier et Souris Apple d'origine en très bon état, WIFI et Bluetooth 2,0 intégré. 

Pour 1000  tout rond seulement.

Si vous êtes intéressé laissez moi un message privé et je vous laisserais mon mail   .

J'ai trop hâte d'avoir mon MacBook Pro :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Oh ca me va droit au coeur...
> Pour faire plaisir il y a toujours les petits points disco
> Pense à rajouter de la ram, après c'est du tout bon


Le MBP est quand même livré avec 1Go de RAM par défaut


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Le MBP est quand même livré avec 1Go de RAM par défaut



Pas sur le 2 GHz je pense.


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur le 2 GHz je pense.


Exact... 





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Alex6.


----------



## Alex6 (17 Mai 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Exact...
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Alex6.



      :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Mai 2006)

Non mais si vous voulez des points discos, faut aider   :rateau:  .

Il faut que je vende mon iMac et c'est parti je commence à sentir l'excitation en moi ^^.


----------



## draz_zes (18 Mai 2006)

je voulais savoir si je minscrit a l'ADC: c'est 20% sur toute ma commande ou uniquement sur le macbook pro?
par exemple je compte prendre ( vers Aout: dici là jauri bien dinfo sur rev B ou pas)
_ 1 mcbook pro 2,16
_Ipod (nano video???)
_Airport extreme ( avec wifi...82.1...n) si ça sort?

merci pour vos conseils.
je suis qd meme attiré par la baisse des prix actuels

je precise que je suis à ma derniere année d'etude ( fin septembre)!


----------



## marygreenwood (18 Mai 2006)

draz_zes a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir si je minscrit a l'ADC: c'est 20% sur toute ma commande ou uniquement sur le macbook pro?
> par exemple je compte prendre ( vers Aout: dici là jauri bien dinfo sur rev B ou pas)
> _ 1 mcbook pro 2,16
> _Ipod (nano video???)
> ...



Je crois que c'est sur la totalité  Mais il a des catégories toutefois.. par exemple si tu veux acheter deux macbook pro tu ne peux pas avoir le rabais sur les deux ordinateurs, car il a des maximums d'achats dans chaque catégorie. Puisque le portable, le ipod et l'airport ne sont pas dans la même branche tu vas avoir un rabais sur tout  Enfin, c'est ce que je crois:rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mai 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est sur la totalité  Mais il a des catégories toutefois.. par exemple si tu veux acheter deux macbook pro tu ne peux pas avoir le rabais sur les deux ordinateurs, car il a des maximums d'achats dans chaque catégorie. Puisque le portable, le ipod et l'airport ne sont pas dans la même branche tu vas avoir un rabais sur tout  Enfin, c'est ce que je crois:rateau:




L'Ipod n'est pas un appareil publique ?? SI oui je pense que tu devrais n'avoir que 10% sur celui ci. A confirmer


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Mai 2006)

L'iPod est publique  ; Tu voulais surement dire "grand public" par opposition à "pro"


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Mai 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod est publique  ; Tu voulais surement dire "grand public" par opposition à "pro"



 OUI ^^. Exactement , le brevet n'est pas encore tombé dans le domaine publique 

Je te remercie le_magi61 ^^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

et Quid de l'Apple care, réduc ou pas parce que je suis en dernière année moi aussi, je pense m'inscrire d'ici quelques semaines à l'ADC et en août je switche (oui, oui il y aura de la release de tof!!!) avec d'ici là une petite rév ou un petit merom (là je dois rêver mais ceux qui ont acheté leur MBP 1,86 ghz ya trois semaines cauchemardent en ce moment)

Merci à tous et à bientôt (dès que je l'ai je me crée un compte sur MAC Gé)


----------



## Tarul (19 Mai 2006)

C'est une question qui m'interesse aussi. Peut-on prendre l'applecare sur un mac acheter sur l'ADC student?


----------



## HImac in touch (19 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question qui m'interesse aussi. Peut-on prendre l'applecare sur un mac acheter sur l'ADC student?



Je te conseillerais d'appeler nos charmantes hôtesses de chez Apple pour leur demandé, de plus elles sont très gentilles ( ou gentils ^^ ).


----------



## Mig69 (23 Juin 2006)

La r&#233;duction ADC student est-elle vraiment valable qu'une fois?
Je l'ai faite marcher il y a 2 ans et je voudrais en profiter une seconde fois.
Dois-je tenter le coup ou demander &#224; un pote?
Je ne trouve pas dans le contrat de clause qui dit que &#231;a ne marche qu'une fois.


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Juin 2006)

Mig69 a dit:
			
		

> La réduction ADC student est-elle vraiment valable qu'une fois?
> Je l'ai faite marcher il y a 2 ans et je voudrais en profiter une seconde fois.
> Dois-je tenter le coup ou demander à un pote?
> Je ne trouve pas dans le contrat de clause qui dit que ça ne marche qu'une fois.


 
Tout le monde dit sur le forum de MacGé que ça ne marche qu'une fois dans sa vie, il me semble que pour cette condition ne soit pas encore démenti aujourd'hui cela doit être vrai. Après peut-être que ce n'est qu'une rumeur mais ca m'étonnerait vraiment.

Je te conseillerais donc, si ça ne pose pas de problèmes juridiques au niveau des conditions de vente ( je sais pas j y connais rien  ), de faire prendre l'offre ADC par un pote qui ne l'a pas encore pris et qui ne le prendra pas. Mais faut super bien réfléchis car si la condition d'une fois dans sa vie est vraie, ton pote ne pourra plus l'utilisé pour lui que ce soit la ou dans 20 ans qui sait. 

Par contre il me semble me rapeler que si ton pote veut prendre l'offre ADC Students avec un Mac pour lui il doit être différent du tien , par là j 'entend que lui doit prendre un Mac Public si t en prend un pro ou un truc dans le genre, je suis quasi sur que tu n'as pas le droit de prendre par exemple 2 MacBook Pro.

Voilà tout ce que je dis est normalement vrai , mais je n'aime pas prendre de risques dans ce que je dis


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Juin 2006)

Donc si j'ai bien suivis, si je veux b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'adc sur un imac 17" avec 2 go de ddr, il suffit que je'minscrive sur leur site, que je t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; l'apple store apr&#232;s 20h et que je le commande. Et j'aurais alors 10 % de r&#233;ducution sur l'imac ?!

Ptiote questions quand m&#234;me ! Si je ne paye pas les 99$, pas d'os offert et pas de Tee Shirt :mouais: , si je le commande via l'adc, j'aurais bien un clavier azerty ?

Merci !


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Juin 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Donc si j'ai bien suivis, si je veux bénéficier de l'adc sur un imac 17" avec 2 go de ddr, il suffit que je'minscrive sur leur site, que je téléphone à l'apple store après 20h et que je le commande. Et j'aurais alors 10 % de réducution sur l'imac ?!
> 
> Ptiote questions quand même ! Si je ne paye pas les 99$, pas d'os offert et pas de Tee Shirt :mouais: , si je le commande via l'adc, j'aurais bien un clavier azerty ?
> 
> Merci !




Bah en faite ils me semblent tout simplement que si tu payes pas les 99 , t'auras pas le droit à l'offre ADC Student, si je ne m'abuse   . Mais je te conseillerais de le prendre car t'auras droit à Léopard gratos il me semble aussi


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bah en faite ils me semblent tout simplement que si tu payes pas les 99 , t'auras pas le droit à l'offre ADC Student, si je ne m'abuse   . Mais je te conseillerais de le prendre car t'auras droit à Léopard gratos il me semble aussi



Il y a pourtant un membre qui a dit qu'il n'avait pas payé et qui avait pu bénéficier de la réduction, mais la je me demande si ca vaut le coup pour acheter un imac 17", je vais peut etre m'orienter vers d'autres offres plus avantageuses, si il y en a !


----------



## schumif (27 Juin 2006)

Regarde les offres OFUP, les offres ISIC (si tu es &#233;tudiants) et enfin les offres &#233;tudiants du store apple. Si tu n'es pas &#233;tudiant, tu dois bien connaitre un &#233;tudiant.
Bye


----------



## Eul Mulot (27 Juin 2006)

Ouaip je serais &#233;tudiant l'ann&#233;e prochaine si tout va bien ! 

Sinon j'ai aussi 2 profs dans mon entourage proche alors !


----------



## Toxibuz (27 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce thread si l'on souscrit à l'offre ADC on obtiens gratuitement une version de chaque nouvel OS qui sort dans l'année de la prescription de l'abonnement, donc si je comprends bien si je cotise à l'ADC dans les semaines à venir, même sans profiter des 10 ou 20 % de remise ( d'autres offres sont bien plus interessante en ce moment cf offre BNP pour le macbook ) Apple m'enverra lors de sa sortie une version de Leopard.

La version que nous envoie Apple est elle simplement une Beta ? Peut on la mettre à jour sans problème ?

Parce que si c'est bien cela ça vaut trop le coup de la prendre pour les étudiants avec la sortie prochaine de Mac Os 10.5 car ça nous fait Léopard + le T-shirt (  ) à 99 $ soit meme pas 85  ...

Merci de m'éclairer sur ce point


----------



## schumif (27 Juin 2006)

Hello

Effectivement tu auras le dvd du nouveau OS, mais que en avril-mai si j'ai bien lu les t&#233;moignages, soit en gros 3 mois apr&#232;s la sortie en magasin. Pour le T-shirt, il est en taille XXXL, donc si tu es grand, ca peut aller, sinon tu achetes sur le net un T-shirt Apple. Au moins tu auras celui qu'il te plait.
Du fait que tu ne peux souscrire &#224; l'ADC qu'une fois dans ta vie, je te conseille de la prendre pour obtenir la r&#233;duction sur le store. Car &#224; la base ce programme est fait pour les developpeurs du fait que tu re&#231;ois &#233;galement des dvd de developpement. Si c'est juste pour gagner 5&#8364; sur le prix de l'OS, je ne vois pas trop l'interet d'attendre 4 mois.
Vaut mieux que tu passes par l'OFUP ou le store &#233;tudiant. Enfin, apr&#232;s ce n'est que mon avis.

Bye


----------



## Eul Mulot (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour !

Après avoir relu tout ce topic, j'ai vu qu'apparament on était pas obligé de payer les 99$ pour bénéficier des 20 % de réduction, mais que dans ce cas là, on ne recoit pas de Tee Shirt et autres goodies ( ce dont je m'en tanponne !  )

Parce que en ce moment j'hésite à nouveau entre macbook et macbook pro, vu le nombres de problèmes du macbook! 

C'est le message la qui me fait pencher pour le mbp !





> M'sieurs dames,
> 
> J'ai acheté le mois dernier un PM G5 bi 2ghz. Très content de cet investissement.
> Maintenant, la démarche pour avoir la réduc ADC sans prise de tête :
> ...



Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me reconfirmer que ca fonctionne bien, ca serait très sympa ! 

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Le MacBook avec l'adc student ca vaut pas le co&#251;t


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Après avoir relu tout ce topic, j'ai vu qu'apparament on était pas obligé de payer les 99$ pour bénéficier des 20 % de réduction, mais que dans ce cas là, on ne recoit pas de Tee Shirt et autres goodies ( ce dont je m'en tanponne !  )
> 
> ...


 
Bah ça à l'air sympa comme truc, mais j'ai deux questions :

1 - C'est quoi cette histoire de TVA ?? Je croyais que tu faisais la réduction sur le prix public de l'Apple Store Francais   

2 - Et aussi si tu ne souscris pas à l'offre, tu n'auras certes pas le tee shirt XXXXXXXXXXL, MAIS tu n'auras pas MAC OS X Léopard ce qui est pour moi la raison principale en plus des 20 % de réduc pour souscrire à l'offre ADC Student


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bah &#231;a &#224; l'air sympa comme truc, mais j'ai deux questions :
> 
> 1 - C'est quoi cette histoire de TVA ?? Je croyais que tu faisais la r&#233;duction sur le prix public de l'Apple Store Francais
> 
> 2 - Et aussi si tu ne souscris pas &#224; l'offre, tu n'auras certes pas le tee shirt XXXXXXXXXXL, MAIS tu n'auras pas MAC OS X L&#233;opard ce qui est pour moi la raison principale en plus des 20 % de r&#233;duc pour souscrire &#224; l'offre ADC Student


Pour la TVA, je pense qu'il faut payer la tva francaise lors du voyage du mbp, donc soit il est HT quand tu le commande, soit tu payes deux taxes ? Je ne sais pas de trop !

Ensuite payer 80 &#8364;pour un tee shirt qui m'ira aux mollets, j'en vois pas la peine, de plus pour Leopard j'ai le temps de voir par la suite !

Je cherche juste &#224; savoir si on peut en b&#233;n&#233;ficier comme un membre ici sans payer les 80 &#8364; ! Voilou !



			
				[URL=StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le MacBook avec l'adc student ca vaut pas le co&#251;t


Oui je sais bien que 10 % dans sa vie sur un macbook c'estinutile, vu qu'il y a d'autres offres gratuite ou presque reconductibles en france !


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Toujours personne pour me dire ou témoigner de l'offre adc "gratuite", juste pour la réduc et pas pour un Tee Shirt et autres goodies ? Ca me fait mal de mettre 80  la dedans quand même !


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Toujours personne pour me dire ou témoigner de l'offre adc "gratuite", juste pour la réduc et pas pour un Tee Shirt et autres goodies ? Ca me fait mal de mettre 80  la dedans quand même !



Appelle l'Apple Store FR ou encore mieux l'Apple Store US / FR après 20h


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

J'y comptais bien mais si il s'aggit d'une "faille" ou bien d'une erreru humaine, sait on jamais !


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Ra, après ce Keynote de folie, dommage pour les macbook pro, je voudrais toujours savoir si on peut ne pas payer les 99$, moi les tee shirt et Leopard, ca ne m'interesse pas, surtout le Tee Shirt ! 

Merci bien !


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Tu r&#234;ves l&#224; ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Août 2006)

Non, un membre a posté ici qu'il n'avait pas payé, sinon je demanderait pas a économiseur 80  ...


----------



## Tarul (7 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Non, un membre a posté ici qu'il n'avait pas payé, sinon je demanderait pas a économiseur 80  ...




ben je croix que tu peux le faire, mais alors tu n'auras pas 20% mais seulement 10% sur ta machine. mais dans le cas du macbook pro, tu perds au change au prix de la machine.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Août 2006)

Moi je dis que vu ce que j'ai vu ce soir &#224; la Keynote sur L&#233;opard je veux plus que jamais avoir L&#233;opard gratos


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Août 2006)

Je tacherai de téléphoner après 20 à l'apple store et demander ca discretos alors, faut que j'en ai le coeur net !


----------



## Eul Mulot (8 Août 2006)

Je continue mon long monologue ! Après avoir un peu muloté sur le site de l'adc Student, je tombe sur la page là https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/105/wo/Jk1pvCs9xX4R3xtlsUhEy7FldFs/0.0

Ensuite, il ya marqué sur la droite "
*Ready to Join ADC?*

 			Sign up for a free Apple Developer Connection online membership to download Xcode Tools, receive weekly developer news, or purchase membership programs and products."




Donc je clique sur "Join Now" et je tombe ici https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/105/wo/Jk1pvCs9xX4R3xtlsUhEy7FldFs/1.0.0.17.2.17

Ce serait donc cette inscription gratuite ? j'ai commencé à lire les termes du marché, mais c'est long !  Donc je compte m'y inscrire après m'être renseigné auprès de gens, puisque apparament c'es " for free" and fun ?! ^^ Puis je téléphonerai aux francophones de l'apple store le soir, pour savoir ce qu'il en est. 




Si quelqu'un avait déjà fait cette démarche, ca serait sympa de m'y aider !


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Moi aussi je suis inscrit sans payer mais j'ai rien acheter


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Je continue mon long monologue ! Après avoir un peu muloté sur le site de l'adc Student, je tombe sur la page là https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/105/wo/Jk1pvCs9xX4R3xtlsUhEy7FldFs/0.0
> 
> Ensuite, il ya marqué sur la droite "
> *Ready to Join ADC?*
> ...


c'est quand tu veux les 20% et leopart gratos qui tu paie les 99$


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand tu veux les 20% et leopart gratos qui tu paie les 99$




Mais que pour le matos pro ?


----------



## Tarul (8 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais que pour le matos pro ?


je ne sais plus. cette reduc ne produit que pour un seul achat (vous pouvez acheter plusieurs choses).

donc cela vaut plus le coup sur la gamme pro.

sinon y a 10% sur tous le reste


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais plus. cette reduc ne produit que pour un seul achat (vous pouvez acheter plusieurs choses).
> 
> donc cela vaut plus le coup sur la gamme pro.
> 
> sinon y a 10% sur tous le reste




Oups , je voulai dire -20% QUE sur le matos pro


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Oui que pour le  matos pro , sinon c'est 10 % pour le reste et interdit bien sur d acheter 10 MacBook Pro et 5 Ipod et tout c'est un de chaque , une seule fois , ca fait réfléchir pour 99 malheureux dollar.

Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi t'es autant rétissant à payer ce prix surtout que ça vaut vraiment le coup, m'enfin , tu fais comme tu veux


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

Héhé, si je peux économiser 80 e , ca me fera 1 Go "gratuit", je suis pas pété de thunes, et en un an j'ai pas eu l'occase de m'acheter un ibook et un imac, déjà que ce macbook pro va me couter cher en lui même, plus une bonne house, un dur externe, une myghty mouse je pense, enfin bon, 80  c'est toujours ca de pris.


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

Héhé, si je peux économiser 80 e , ca me fera 1 Go "gratuit", je suis pas pété de thunes, et en un an j'ai pas eu l'occase de m'acheter un ibook et un imac, déjà que ce macbook pro va me couter cher en lui même, plus une bonne house, un dur externe, une myghty mouse je pense, enfin bon, 80  c'est toujours ca de pris.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Double post 



C'est sur c'est toujours ça , mais entre Léopard et 1 Go ram je sais pas moi


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

Pour le doublon j'y peux rien, c'est l'heure qui veut ca ! 

Ensuite Leopard n'est même pas encore sortit, j'ai donc le temps de réfléchir et de l'acheter après, je verrai bien.

En tout cas je tente d'appeler ce soir pour en savoir plus ! Je vous tiens au courant, si y'a des gens interessé ! ( si vous deux là bas au fond près du radiateur ! )


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Pour le doublon j'y peux rien, c'est l'heure qui veut ca !
> 
> Ensuite Leopard n'est même pas encore sortit, j'ai donc le temps de réfléchir et de l'acheter après, je verrai bien.
> 
> En tout cas je tente d'appeler ce soir pour en savoir plus ! Je vous tiens au courant, si y'a des gens interessé ! ( si vous deux là bas au fond près du radiateur ! )


 
Ok d'acc mais tu devais pas déjà appelé hier soir ??   , t'as peur de nos amis hotesses de chez Apple


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

J'aurais du appeler hier soir en effet, mais j'ai du m'improviser brico girl niveau t&#233;l&#233;vision et d&#233;m&#233;nageur de t&#233;l&#233; ...

Edit: Je viens d'appler au 0800 046 046, pas beaucoup d'attente, je tombe sur un mec bien sympa comme tout, il connait l'offre ADC, il en est m&#234;me le responsable d'apr&#232;s ce qu'il m'a dit, enfin il gere l'adc pour l'apple store en tout cas, je lui demande si je peux me r&#233;tracter avec l'offre adc, pas de probleme, idem si je renvoie une machine sous le temps impartit, l'offre ADC et encore valable pour une autre machine ! 
Par contre il m'a bien pr&#233;cis&#233; qu'il fallait payer les 99$ pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la r&#233;duc, car il faut un ID ADC sp&#233;cifique pour commander, sans la r&#233;duc on peut quand m&#234;me t&#233;l&#233;charger quelques choses sur le site !

Terrible ce service, ca donne limite envie d'avoir des problemes ! c'est autre chose que les " gens du services "technique" de chez gronadoo" !

Bilan : Heureux, plus qu'a commander sans faire criser mes parents !


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du appeler hier soir en effet, mais j'ai du m'improviser brico girl niveau télévision et déménageur de télé ...
> 
> Edit: Je viens d'appler au 0800 046 046, pas beaucoup d'attente, je tombe sur un mec bien sympa comme tout, il connait l'offre ADC, il en est même le responsable d'après ce qu'il m'a dit, enfin il gere l'adc pour l'apple store en tout cas, je lui demande si je peux me rétracter avec l'offre adc, pas de probleme, idem si je renvoie une machine sous le temps impartit, l'offre ADC et encore valable pour une autre machine !
> Par contre il m'a bien précisé qu'il fallait payer les 99$ pour bénéficier de la réduc, car il faut un ID ADC spécifique pour commander, sans la réduc on peut quand même télécharger quelques choses sur le site !
> ...


 

Ah bah voilà , donc on est obligé de payer les 99   et sinon on peut renvoyer la bête même après 6 mois dan sle temps imparti ou il parlait des 14 jours rétractable d'habitude ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Août 2006)

6 mois ca me fait bien long pour un remboursement, dans ce cas la tu paye qu'une machine et tu achete la suivante et ainsi de suite, non non il parlait des 15 jours !


----------



## Eul Mulot (10 Août 2006)

J'ai souscris à l'offre ADC, j'ai payé avec ma CB, mon status est toujours en "pending" mais dans le mail de confirmation de paiement, je n'ai pas mon numero ADC, et ne demandent pas d'envoyer les pieces d'identité et la carte étudiant ...


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Août 2006)

On verra bien , attend un peu ^^


----------



## jgar (13 Août 2006)

Est-ce que la r&#233;duction est valable pour l'achat de logiciels avec la machine ?


----------



## jgar (13 Août 2006)

Apparemment il faut faxer une copie de la carte &#233;tudiant lorsqu'on souscrit &#224; l'ADC Student : http://developer.apple.com/helpfiles/verification.html


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai souscris à l'offre ADC, j'ai payé avec ma CB, mon status est toujours en "pending" mais dans le mail de confirmation de paiement, je n'ai pas mon numero ADC, et ne demandent pas d'envoyer les pieces d'identité et la carte étudiant ...



Tu pourras nous dire combien de temps ça met entre le temps ouù t'as souscris et le temps où t'as pu lancé ta commande du Mac ?? Merci ^^


----------



## Eul Mulot (13 Août 2006)

J'ai payé le 10 Aout au Matin le pack adc student, recu un mai lde confirmtion de payement, j'ai recu le mail me demandant de faxer mes pieces d'identées et la carte étudiant le 11, et la le compte devrait être actif Lundi d'après le mec qui s'occuppe de l'offre ADC. Par contre comme je lui ai téléphoné, mailé pas mal de chose, je ne sais pas si la démarche à été plus rapide. A savoir que les gens de l'adc aux Etats Unis ( apparament tout passe par la, ne sont "ouvert" que du lundi au vendredi et ferment à 17H heure locale ! )

Au lieu de faxer vos infos, vous pouvez les mailer à cette adresse eurodev@apple.com, ca ira surement plus vite. En théorie des que votre compte ADC est passé de "pending" à "Active" vous pouvez commander au téléphone !


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pay&#233; le 10 Aout au Matin le pack adc student, recu un mai lde confirmtion de payement, j'ai recu le mail me demandant de faxer mes pieces d'ident&#233;es et la carte &#233;tudiant le 11, et la le compte devrait &#234;tre actif Lundi d'apr&#232;s le mec qui s'occuppe de l'offre ADC. Par contre comme je lui ai t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233;, mail&#233; pas mal de chose, je ne sais pas si la d&#233;marche &#224; &#233;t&#233; plus rapide. A savoir que les gens de l'adc aux Etats Unis ( apparament tout passe par la, ne sont "ouvert" que du lundi au vendredi et ferment &#224; 17H heure locale ! )
> 
> Au lieu de faxer vos infos, vous pouvez les mailer &#224; cette adresse eurodev@apple.com, ca ira surement plus vite. En th&#233;orie des que votre compte ADC est pass&#233; de "pending" &#224; "Active" vous pouvez commander au t&#233;l&#233;phone !


Oki d'acc' merci , dis nous si &#231;a marche demain ^^

EDIT : Je viens de penser &#224; un truc est-ce que les -20% marchent sur le prix total du MAcBook Pro ( je veux dire par l&#224; si jamais on rajoute un meilleur disque dur par exemple, donc &#231;a fait 2100 au lieu de 2000) est ce que les -20% se font sur les 2100 ou les 2000 ??

Merci ^^


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Août 2006)

Oui il a de grandes chances, c'est la moindre des choses ! Mais j'ai réfléchis a booster le macbook pro à 100 Go de dd, mais bon, étant donné que je vais investir dans un externe, ca ne m'interesse pas de trop.


----------



## schumif (14 Août 2006)

Hello &#224; tous.

Entre le temps o&#249; j'ai achet&#233; mon ADC Student et le moment ou j'ai command&#233; mon mac, il s'est pass&#233; moins de 24h. En fait, juste apr&#232;s avoir pay&#233; les 99$; Apple envoi un mail en te disant qu'il faut leur faxer une copie de la carte &#233;tudiant. Quelques heures apr&#232;s, j'ai re&#231;u un mail me confirmant que mon compte &#233;tait approuv&#233;.
Apr&#232;s, il suffit d'appeler l'Apple Store et de proc&#233;der &#224; la commande.
J'attends mon MBP pour la fin de la semaine.
Vivement

Bye


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Août 2006)

Vacht'e, tu les as menacé ? Parce que moi le mail pour faxer mes pièces je l'ai recu que le lendemain, et en théorie mon compte devrais etre activé aujourd'hui, et je dois ensuite appeller apple pour le commander, j'espere jusque qu'avec le décalage horaire je pourrai le commander aujourd'hui, en tout cas la rapidité de ton inscription est stupéfiante, moi ca a été plus long mais je suis tombé sur un jour ou il remmmetait à jour leur base ADC, d'ou peut etre le délais de plus, je viens au courant lors du passage de la commande !


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Août 2006)

Voilou j'ai eu mon mail de confirmation d'adhésion à 12h30 heure francaise, j'attend le coup de fil du mec à l'apple store que j'ai contacté pour le commander, apparament ca serait par lui qu'il faut commander, j'espère qu'il va se dépécher d'appeler, que le mbp parte demain matin aux aurores !


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Et a pr&#233;sent ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Ben je l'ai commandé ce matin, car hier aprem je n'ai pas plus à cause de ma banque qui à merdé, voir ce topic ! http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=147652


----------



## jgar (15 Août 2006)

Est-ce que l'offre ADC Student c'est exactement 20 % ? Et cela marche-t-il sur les accessoires qu'on ach&#232;te en m&#234;me temps (souris, housse,...) ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Alors, apparament ca doit etre dans les 20 %, j'ai commandé mon mbp de "base", avec une Mighty Mouse et une housse tucano. A savoir que la réduction ADC de 20% est pour un CPU, et de 10 % sur les accesoires Apple, (donc la Mighty Mouse)

*Ligne* *Référence* *Description* *Quantité* *Prix* *Délai de production* 
                                        000010                   MA600F/A                           MBPRO 15/2.0/1X512/80/128VRAM/SD-FRA                           1                1,671.40               within 24 hours                                                         
                        065-6551
          065-6099
          065-6097
          065-6096
          065-6520
          065-6201
          065-6200
          F065-6553
          F065-6102
                        2.0Ghz Intel Core Duo
          512MB 667 DDR2-1 SO-DIMM
          80GB Serial ATA drive@5400rpm
          SuperDrive (DVD+/-RW/CD-RW)
          Widescreen Display
          None
          No optional SW
          BkLit Keyboard/Mac OS-F
          Airport Extreme Card&BT-F



                                                       000020                   MA086ZM/A                          MIGHTY MOUSE STAND ALONE KIT-ZML                               1                   40.97               within 24 hours                                                         



                                        000030                   TH461ZM/A                          TUCANO SECOND SKIN MICROFIBER CENCIO-ZML                       1                   33.40               within 24 hours                                                                          



*Total:*                   1,407.40                                                     *Frais de Port:* 
*Remise (incl. dans Total) :*                   338.37                                                                       * TVA @ 19.60% :*                   275.85                                                     *Coût Total:*                    1,683.25                                                                                                           *Devise:*                   EUR                                                     *Mode de paiement:*


----------



## jgar (15 Août 2006)

Derni&#232;re petite question : Les 10 % sont donc valable sur un iPod Nano si on le commande en m&#234;me temps ?

Merci pour ces r&#233;ponses et bon courage pour l'attente de ta nouvelle machine (moi &#231;a sera probablement pour bient&#244;t...)


----------



## reven (15 Août 2006)

jgar a dit:
			
		

> Derni&#232;re petite question : Les 10 % sont donc valable sur un iPod Nano si on le commande en m&#234;me temps ?
> 
> Merci pour ces r&#233;ponses et bon courage pour l'attente de ta nouvelle machine (moi &#231;a sera probablement pour bient&#244;t...)


Moi je dirais que oui, et sinon faut marchander avec le vendeur . Pour ma commande le vendeur m'a arrang&#233; des reducs sur la housse ipod, le sac pour l'ordi (environ 15%).


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

En effet tu disposera de 10 % sur le nano ou un autre Ipod, ou tout accesoire certifié " apple" ! Merci


----------



## mistergyom (15 Août 2006)

Merci Eul Mulot pour toutes ces informations.
Je vais switcher d'ici peu de temps et c'est pour l'instant l'offre ADC student qui me semblait la plus avantageuse.

Donc si on résume tu as payé 77 (99$) pour l'inscription + 1,683.25
Ce qui nous fait *un total de 1760,25*
Le prix sans réduction aurait été de 2087,94
Donc tu as eu une réduction de 327,69
*Ca fait donc plus ou moins du 15,7% de réduc !* 

Je crois que c'est toujours l'offre la plus intéressante.

Sur le store étudiant, le prix est de 1924,84 - 160 de réduction sur un iPod
Total de 1764,84
*L'offre étudiant donc bien moins intéressante sauf si on veut acheter un ipod en même temps !*

J'espère ne pas m'être trompé dans mes calculs ...


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Août 2006)

Pour ce qui est de la réduction, fait attention avec le pourcentage total, car seul l'ordinateur ( avec ajout de ram, de disque ou autre) est soumis aux 20 % de réduction, il y a moins sur les accesoires voir pas du tout.


----------



## jgar (15 Août 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Merci Eul Mulot pour toutes ces informations.
> Je vais switcher d'ici peu de temps et c'est pour l'instant l'offre ADC student qui me semblait la plus avantageuse.
> 
> Donc si on résume tu as payé 77 (99$) pour l'inscription + 1,683.25
> ...



Sinon ya l'offre MIPE qui est intéressante pour le MacBook Pro de base à 1799 avec Office et FileMaker Pro (soit 180 + 200 = 380  d'economie sans compter des 200  de réduc sur la machine).
Pour moi l'ADC devient intéressante si on rajoute de la ram ou un DD ou on prend le modèle au dessus (et si les logiciels n'ont pas une grande importance)


----------



## HImac in touch (16 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de la réduction, fait attention avec le pourcentage total, car seul l'ordinateur ( avec ajout de ram, de disque ou autre) est soumis aux 20 % de réduction, il y a moins sur les accesoires voir pas du tout.


 

Merci merci beaucoup pour tout cet énorme détail , don si j'ai bien compris ce que tu m'as dit ,j'ai intéret à pulser mon MacBook Pro en Disk Dur si je veux en tirer bénéfice c'est ça ?? 

C'est cool ça 

Un petit Ipod ??  :love: J 'hésite beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je ne me suis pas encore inscrit, je le ferai demai!
J'envisage très sérieusement de switcher. On m'a conseillé d'attendre un mois ou deux pour l'upgrade du macBook pro version Merom (et soi dit en passant un éventuel relooking de la bête).
Sachant que Léopard sors au printemps, je pense bien qu'apple nous réserve une petite sortie matérielle pour accompagner la nouvelle féline...
Alors j'hésite, qu'en pensez-vous? J'achète lors de la sortie du mérom, et j'achète Léopard quatre cinq mois plus tard, ou bien j'attends le printemps pour acheter un Pack Macbook pro+léopard  ; mais je ne suis pas sur que les progrès matériels réalisés à cette date en vaillent la peine???
Je sais plus quoi penser! Que feriez-vous à ma place???
Merci bcp
Cordialement
K.


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Août 2006)

Si tu achetes ton macbook pro via l'offre adc, tu recevra Leopard lors de sa sortie "gratitement" (ilfaut juste payer les 99  d'inscription)

Ensuite pour le merom, si tu peux attendre , attend sa sortie, après moi je n'ai pas attendu vu la différence de perfs, je suis surtotu très desssus de sa consomation identique au Core Duo.


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Août 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:
			
		

> Si tu achetes ton macbook pro via l'offre adc, tu recevra Leopard lors de sa sortie "gratitement" (ilfaut juste payer les 99  d'inscription)
> 
> Ensuite pour le merom, si tu peux attendre , attend sa sortie, après moi je n'ai pas attendu vu la différence de perfs, je suis surtotu très desssus de sa consomation identique au Core Duo.



Toi qui est maintenant callé au niveau de l'ADC si on souscrit sans acheter de nouvel ordi est-ce que l'on reçoit tout de même Léopard lors de sa sortie ou pas ? 

[ c'est peut être dit dans les précédentes pages mais là je quittes seulement du boulot ... la flemme quoi :rateau: ].


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Août 2006)

Callé je ne sais pas, je pratique juste ! 

Oui, dès que tu vas payer les 99$ et confirmer ton Statut d'étudiant developpeur, tu as le pack de "bBienvenue" qui est envoyé sous 4 semaines, puis tu auras Leopard à sa sortie, enfin du moins si il sort bien dans la période de un an après ton inscription. 

Mais cette offre est uniquement valable une fois par vie ! Donc faut bien y réfléchir, si je voulais un macbook ou un imac, je ne serai pas passé par cette offre, car l'ofup ou autres offrent de bon tarifs.


----------



## macflip (16 Août 2006)

tu re&#231;ois m&#234;me un T shirt "X"  en plus de ton pack de bienvenue, puis tout les mois les MAJ de mac os x


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
est-il possible de commander en une fois un MBP+iMac via l'offre ADC et de bénéficier de 20% sur la totalité? 
J'entends 776 euros d'économie sur la totalité, soit 3879,32-776=3103,32
Pour ces configs : 
MBP 15,4  2,16GHz: SATA 54OO 100Go, 512 SODIMM
iMac : GDDR 256Mo, SODIMM 512 (j'upgraderai moi meme les 2Gb de sodimm sur les deux mac)
Soit 3200 avec la souscription ADC, exact?
Et félicitations à Euh Mulot, au fait quelles sont les économies que tu as réalisé en tout stp?
Merci

Ah, une dernière question, est-il possible d'échelonner le paiement dans ce cas ou non?
Cordialement


----------



## macflip (16 Août 2006)

L'adc c'est sur une machine seulement.

Il me semble qu il n y a aucune possibilit&#233; d'&#233;chelonner le paiment avec l'ADC


----------



## Aenelia (16 Août 2006)

Merci pour les infos Eul Mulot, je compte suivre le même parcours sauf que moi ce sera un MBP Merom et l'ADC pour la Belgique.

Je me demandais juste un truc. Etant donné que tu as pris l'ADC en août cela signifie que tu vas recevoir le pack de développement du mois d'aout ? Ou alors ce sera celui du mois suivant qui te sera envoyé ? A savoir celui de septembre


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Août 2006)

@Aenelia: De rien, ca sert à ca un forum !  Pour le merom je pense que j'auris pu attendre ( quoique) mais vu le peu de différence niveau performancees et consomations, je n'ai pas voulu aller tenter une Rev B ou il y aura peut etre de nouveaux problèmes. Je trouve la Rev A déjà très bien "faite". Ensuite si lors de la rev B il y a des ajouts significatifs, je ne pense que je serai super dégouté, et j'aime son design actuel !
Pour l'ADC il est international, que tu habites en France, aux Etats Unis ou encore en Belgique, ca sera la même chose, si tu veux des infos n'hésites pas à demander !

Le pack de Developement arrive en théorie dans les 4 semaines après l'inscription, je te dirais ca le moment approprié ! De toute facon une fosi inscrit tu as accès à quesi toutes ( ou toutes ?) les maj d'outils developpers.


L'offre ADC est valable une fois par vie ( donc ami qui se récincarnent je vous envie !  ) , et les 20 % sont sur UN SEUL CPU, donc pas de mbp et d'imac à -20 %, peut etre un MBP a -20% et un imac a -10 % et encore c'est pas dit !


@"Non Inscrit": A la base dans réduction pour un macbook pro 15.4" 2Ghz 512 DDr + Housse Tucano second Skin + Mighty Mouse filaire, j'aurais du payer le tout 1998 + 49 + 39.95 soit un total de 2086.95 

Au lieu de ca , ma facture s'élève à 1683.25  (hors frais d'inscription ADC de 99$)

Sans l'adc ( qui ets vite rentabilisé avec l'arrivée de Leopard prochainement) ca fait une remise "totale" de l'ordre de 20 % (1683.25/2086.95)

Voilou !

Echelonner le payement de l'ofre ADC, je n'en ai aucune idée, je pense qu'il est possible de financer ce projet avec un crédit, que l'on m'a par ailleurs proposé pour l'apple care il me semble ( je le prendrais plus tard )


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Août 2006)

Yeaaaaaaaaah , trop bon ça enfin tu l'as commandé , moi je vais me commander pas mal de trucs alors ( enfin je veux dire dans la limite que je peux )

MacBook Pro Merom
Ipod Nano 4 Go ( à moins qu'un nouveau pointe le bout de son nez à l'Apple Expo  )
Housse
Peut-être Souris et Clavier sans fil Apple   


Trop bon cette offre ADC 

Pour l'instant donc , c'est l'offre ADC qu'est la meilleure pour ce que je veux n'est ce pas ?? ( face à l'offre MIPE , BNP , OFUP, Store Education,...) ??

Merci bien d'avance et bravo Eul Mulot ça va bien m'aidé pour ma commande bientôt


----------



## Eul Mulot (17 Août 2006)

De rien, c'est totu naturel, oui pour l'achat de matos "pro", l'adc c'est la meilleur offre, surtotu si tu prend des accesoires à coté, après il faut bien penser que tu n'y auras plus le droit, mais d'ici là je compte économiser et bosser l'été pour m'acheter plein d'autres macs quand je s'rais plus grand ! ( j'ai même pas encore mon MBP que j'en veux d'autres ! )


----------



## jgar (18 Août 2006)

Est-ce qu'on peut aussi avoir une r&#233;duction sur les logiciels si on les commande en m&#234;me temps ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (19 Août 2006)

Je pense que oui, après savoir si c'est de l'ordre de 10 ou 20% je ne sais pas, en théorie les logiciels devraient eux aussi être à prix réduit.


----------



## nexius (21 Août 2006)

Hello voilà je me suis inscrit sur ADC et je voudrais commander mon MBP cependant je ne sais toujours pas si mon statut est Actif

D'ailleurs sur ADC quand je me connecte et que je regarde mes Assets, au niveau de mon statut ça se présente sous cette forme.

Voir la pièce jointe 11603


Que me faut-il faire??

Merci


----------



## macflip (21 Août 2006)

ton compte est actif, il est valable jusqu au 17 aout 2007 

pour commander tu appel l apple store, avec ton num&#233;ro ADC que tu dois trouver dans la partie "Profile".


----------



## nexius (21 Août 2006)

macflip a dit:
			
		

> ton compte est actif, il est valable jusqu au 17 aout 2007
> 
> pour commander tu appel l apple store, avec ton numéro ADC que tu dois trouver dans la partie "Profile".


 
Yahoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

ps : tapez pas

ps 2 :


----------



## Abalam (23 Août 2006)

nexius a dit:
			
		

> Hello voil&#224; je me suis inscrit sur ADC et je voudrais commander mon MBP cependant je ne sais toujours pas si mon statut est Actif
> 
> D'ailleurs sur ADC quand je me connecte et que je regarde mes Assets, au niveau de mon statut &#231;a se pr&#233;sente sous cette forme.
> 
> ...


Il semblerai que tu ai achet&#233; un gift certificate au lieu de l'abonnement normale c'est &#224; dire un abonnement &#233;tudiant mais pour qq'un d'autre. Je te recommande d'envoyer un mail &#224; l'ADC pour leur inqiquer ta m&#233;prise et qu'ils transferent l'ADC Student gift certificate sur toi.

Normalement tu devrais avoir ca:

Asset Name                     Quantity                     Expires on                     Transfer                          
ADC Student Membership       1                         16 Aug 2007
ADC Mailing - Student            1                         16 Aug 2007


----------



## Eul Mulot (23 Août 2006)

Oui en effet, tu t'es trompée d'offre, tu as choisis l'offre que tu peux offrir à quelqu'un, mail les de suite pour leur expliquer le problème, en théorie il ne devraient pas trop être réticents à te changer de formule.


----------



## irishwizz (24 Août 2006)

Moi, c'est écrit "pending", donc en suspens... Je l'ai commandé hier soir, c'est normal, du coup? Faut que je leur envoie quoi comme documents? Par fax? ya pas moyen de les envoyer par mail? Ils m'ont pas envoyé de mail pour me demander quoi que ce soit...


----------



## Abalam (24 Août 2006)

Tu peux leur envoyer les pieces justificatives par mail en leur demandant préalablement la permission (c'est ce que j'ai fait et ca n'a pas posé de problême). Si tu les contact, ils te rappelleront les pièces dont ils ont besoin.


----------



## irishwizz (24 Août 2006)

ok, merci...


----------



## Eul Mulot (24 Août 2006)

Mail pour envoyer les pièces : eurodev@apple.com


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Août 2006)

Il s'agit vraiment du Topic spécial ADC , c'est parfait je suis paré pour affronter la Rév B  Merci Eul Mulot en particulier


----------



## Eul Mulot (1 Septembre 2006)

Petit Up, à savoir qu'ayant souscris à l'offre ADC le 10 Août, j'ai reçu le cd de Développement de Aout seulement 2 semaines et demie après environ et aujourd'hui, le 1 Septembre, je viens de recevoir par la poste le Dvd de Dev de Septembre ! Voili Voilou !


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Septembre 2006)

Yeees 

T'as pas re&#231;u de DVD de L&#233;opard pour d&#233;veloppeur par hasard ?? (on sait jamais ^^)


----------



## Eul Mulot (3 Septembre 2006)

Héhé, l'espace d'un instant j'y ai en effet pensé, mais à mon avis ca doit être réservé aux d'gens qui payent leur ADC à plus de 1000$, donc pas moi !


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Septembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Héhé, l'espace d'un instant j'y ai en effet pensé, mais à mon avis ca doit être réservé aux d'gens qui payent leur ADC à plus de 1000$, donc pas moi !



Lol ouais l'ADC à 1000 $, avec des Mac Pro 5000 ghz , 10000000000 Go de Disque Dur et 965200000000 Mo de Mémoire ram  pour seulement  10000000000000000000 .


Cette blague vous a été offerte par HImac in touch


----------



## Tarul (4 Septembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Lol ouais l'ADC à 1000 $, avec des Mac Pro 5000 ghz , 10000000000 Go de Disque Dur et 965200000000 Mo de Mémoire ram  pour seulement  10000000000000000000 .
> 
> 
> Cette blague vous a été offerte par HImac in touch


j'espère que tu ne l'a pas payé ta blague avant de nous l'offrir.


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Septembre 2006)

Quelle blague ??


----------



## jojofk (4 Septembre 2006)

hello

est-ce qu'on peut payer par virement bancaire sa machine ADC?



merci


----------



## Eul Mulot (4 Septembre 2006)

Pour le virement bancaire, aucune idée, étant donné que la vente pour l'offre ADC se fait uniquement par téléphone, ca doit être les conditions de payements disponibles "normalement"


----------



## jojofk (4 Septembre 2006)

Sur le store le virement est possible en tt cas.
Personne n'a d'idée là dessus?

merci


----------



## Tarul (5 Septembre 2006)

jojofk a dit:


> hello
> 
> est-ce qu'on peut payer par virement bancaire sa machine ADC?
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas vérifié, mais je pense que c'est possible.


----------



## Romut (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je pense aussi bénéficier de l'ADC pour passer au Mac :rateau:

Eul Mulot, t'as fourni quoi comme pièce justificatives ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Septembre 2006)

Photocopies de la carte d'étudiant et d'identité en plus des infos personnelles de base.

Ou alors tu peux aussi scanner ces pièces et les envoyer a eurodev@apple.com


----------



## Romut (7 Septembre 2006)

Super merci.


----------



## Eukalyptus (13 Septembre 2006)

Coucou tous !

je me demandais en voyant l'offre "un ipod + un mac pour les etudiants" s'il est possible de cumuler cette offre avec l'ADC student.

Apres tout pourquoi pas puisque cette offre est destinée aux etudiants ?
Qu'en pensez vous ?

Amicalement, Eukalyptus


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Septembre 2006)

Eukalyptus a dit:


> Coucou tous !
> 
> je me demandais en voyant l'offre "un ipod + un mac pour les etudiants" s'il est possible de cumuler cette offre avec l'ADC student.
> 
> ...


 
Désolé de te décevoir mais non . J'avais téléphoné l'année dernière à l'Apple Store pour savoir si cette offre (iPod mini) était compatible avec l'offre ADC Student et on m'a dit non.

tu peux leur téléphoner peut-être cela à changer en un an, mais je ne pense pas ^^. Désolé :rose:


----------



## Eukalyptus (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas grave ^^
Je l'aime encore beaucoup mon mini mais j'aurai pas dis non a un nano rose


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Septembre 2006)

Un petit peu hors sujet mais pas totalement , j'ai décidé de prendre un iMac 20" avec la carte ISIC ( carte étudiante internationale). 

Parce que c'est nettement plus avantageux pour les personnes qui veulent une machine public ( ADC 80  à payer , ISIC 12  à payer).

Mais bon c'est vrai qu'avec l'ADC vous avez Leopard gratos , mais il faut aussi calculer en faite la réelle économie que vous faites , je ne pense pas quelle soit énorme, bref.

J'ai pris cette carte aujourd'hui et je suis allé sur le lien que j'ai vu sur ce topic http://store.apple.com/Apple/.....6FC4&nclm=iMac

Mais en faisant le calcul je vois que ça ne fait pas 10 % c'est quoi cette histoire ?? Et c'est 10 % sur le store Education ou le store public en faite ??

Merci d'avance


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Septembre 2006)

Vu sur le site : 


> Une fois ce num&#233;ro contr&#244;l&#233;, vous pourrez b&#233;n&#233;ficier jusqu&#8217;&#224; 10% de remise
> selon la gamme de produit. Les r&#233;ductions sont calcul&#233;es automatiquement.



Mais aussi : 


> PAR TELEPHONE :
> 
> Rendez-vous sur l' Apple Store Education
> S&#233;lectionnez les produits et les r&#233;f&#233;rences que vous souhaitez commander
> ...



Moralit&#233; : Appelles les, c'est plus sur. De plus, c'est un num&#233;ro vert


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Septembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Vu sur le site :
> 
> 
> Mais aussi :
> ...


 

Oki d'acc merci pour la réponse  , je vais les appeler alors , en espèrant que je ne sois pas trop timide


----------



## saturnin (19 Septembre 2006)

Petite question : si on souscrit &#224; l'adc student c'est bien 20% de remise (par exemple sur un imac 24"  ) et pas moins?


----------



## Xam1311 (19 Septembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Petite question : si on souscrit à l'adc student c'est bien 20% de remise (par exemple sur un imac 24"  ) et pas moins?


10 % sur la gamme public, 20% sur tout les produits pro


----------



## saturnin (19 Septembre 2006)

Xam1311 a dit:


> 10 % sur la gamme public, 20% sur tout les produits pro



Euh... je vais peut etre passer pour un idiot mais la gamme public ça correspond à quels produits et la gamme pro auxquels?


----------



## Eukalyptus (19 Septembre 2006)

Coucou,
Pour cela apple nous a grandement simplifié les choses ainsi la gamme pro comprend les machines ayant le mot... "pro" dans leurs noms (macbook pro et mac pro), la gamme public correspond au reste (macbook, mac mini et imac).

Amicalement, Eukalyptus


----------



## saturnin (20 Septembre 2006)

Eukalyptus a dit:


> Coucou,
> Pour cela apple nous a grandement simplifié les choses ainsi la gamme pro comprend les machines ayant le mot... "pro" dans leurs noms (macbook pro et mac pro), la gamme public correspond au reste (macbook, mac mini et imac).
> 
> Amicalement, Eukalyptus



Ok merci des renseignements.


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Octobre 2006)

coucou! je d&#233;barque dans le monde MAC et je viens de voir cette offre ADC.
C'est quoi la diff&#233;rence avec le magasin &#233;ducation sur le applestore? Parcequ'il y a d&#233;j&#224; des r&#233;ducs importantes il me semble: le 24" &#224; 1878 euros je crois...
est-ce cumulable? J'imagine que non, mais bon...
et si on prend une config plus "importante", genre 2Go de RAM, une meilleure CG, les 10% sont bien sur l'ensemble non?
Merci de vos r&#233;ponses!


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Octobre 2006)

Bienvenue dans le monde Mac 

Bon j'imagine que tu n'as pas tout lu ce topic , malgr&#233; que tu es toutes les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions dessus, et je vais les r&#233;p&#233;ter une fois de plus   ( pense &#224; lire ou faire une mini recherche  afin d'&#233;viter d'avoir &#224; &#233;crire la m&#234;me r&#233;ponse  , mais bon t'es nouveau on va pas te passer au chalumeau tout de suite   )


L'offre ADC Student n'est cumulable avec aucune autre offre , c'est 99 $ soit 80&#8364; je pense, et alors tu as droit pendant un an &#224; 10% sur la gamme public ( iMac , Macbook etc...) et 20% sur la gamme Pro ( Mac PRo macbook Pro etc...)  les accessoires ont droit &#224; 10% si je me souviens bien.

Et avec &#231;a tu as droit pendant un an &#224; un t shirt XXXXXXXL Apple , un kit d&#233;velopper tout les mois et &#224; une nouvelles version de MAC OS X gratuitement , ce qui veut dire que tu auras LEOPARD gratuitement , mais quelques mois apr&#232;s sa sortie si je me rappelle bien.

Si tu veux prendre un iMac t'as aussi la carte ISIC qui te permet d'avoir 10% pour seulement 12 &#8364; ( le prix de la carte ), mais tu n'auras pas L&#233;opard gratuitement , apr&#232;s &#224; toi de voir si tu le veux ou pas , et la r&#233;elle &#233;conomie que tu pourrais en faire.

ATTENTION L'OFFRE ADC STUDENT N'EST VALABLE QU'UNE FOIS DANS SA VIE !!!!!!!!! Sert-en &#224; bonne escient 

J'esp&#232;re avoir r&#233;pondu &#224; ta question , et n'h&#233;site pas &#224; revenir sur le forum on mord pas   ( enfin pas tous  )


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Octobre 2006)

Merci Himac in touch!
Bon c'est ce que je pensais! Du coup, j'h&#233;site entre prendre la carte ISIC ou pas...en m&#234;me temps, &#231;a peut valoir le coup peut &#234;tre d'avoir la nouvelle version de MAC OSX...

D&#233;sol&#233; pour les questions cons en tout cas...si jamais tu refais un ptit tour sur le forum, j'ai ouvert un topic pour poser quelques autres questions...
&#224; votre bon coeur lol


----------



## reven (3 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> j'hésite entre prendre la carte ISIC ou pas...



Elle sert à quoi cette carte ?? Faut payer en plus ?:hein:   J'ai bénificié de l'ADC étudiant avec la carte de base de ma fac...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2006)

carte ISIC


----------



## lillumultipass (24 Octobre 2006)

donc, on est bien d'accord que si on a une carte ISIC, on peut souscrire à l'ADC en ne payant rien et bénéficier des -20% quand même? Parceque sur le site de l'ISC, je vois des réducs seulement de 10%...mais j'imagine que c'est parceque ça ne passe pas par l'ADC...


----------



## HImac in touch (25 Octobre 2006)

Hein ?? quoi quoi quoi , qu'ou&#239;s-je ?

Si j'ai bien compris , tu n'as pas compris  . Il y a deux trucs l'offre ADC et la carte ISIC &#231;a si j'ai bien compris t'as bien compris ( tu me comprends ?   )

La carte ISIC te permet d'avoir 10% de r&#233;duction sur n'importe quel ordinateur Apple y compris iPod, il suffit juste que tu payes 12&#8364; et t'as ta carte ISIC, c'est tout.

T'as d'un autre c&#244;t&#233; l'offre ADC Student qui t'offre pour 80&#8364; environ un abonnement d'un an t'offrant une maj du MAC OS X en cours (en ce moment MAC OS X Tiger, et plus tard vers f&#233;vrier je crois , tu recevras Leopard en version compl&#232;te gratuitement) en plus tu recevras un t-shirt Apple XXXXXL et des autres trucs dont je ne me souviens plus. Et &#233;videmment une r&#233;duction de 10% sur les ordinateurs grands publics ( c'est &#224; dire les MacBook, les iMacs, Mac Mini et les iPod aussi il me semble et accessoires Apple ), cette solution l&#224; (&#224; moins que tu convoites MAC OS X L&#233;opard gratuitement, est selon moi moins avantageuse car tu dois payer 80&#8364; au lieu de 12&#8364;.

Par contre tu as &#233;galement , 20% de r&#233;duction sur les MAC professionnels ( donc Mac Pro &#233;videmment et MacBook Pro ). Tu n'as le droit qu'&#224; un ordinateur de chaque cat&#233;gorie et utilisable qu'une seule fois dans ta vie.

J'esp&#232;re que tu as compris que c'&#233;tait deux offres diff&#233;rentes et que j'ai &#233;t&#233; claires   , bon achat 

Non non &#231;a fait pas la 120000000 fois que je r&#233;p&#232;te la m&#234;me chose sur le m&#234;me topic


----------



## lillumultipass (25 Octobre 2006)

oups, merci himac, cette fois c'est très clair
Je ne reposerai plus la question, c'est promis


----------



## apple man (2 Novembre 2006)

slt a tous
ca marche l offre adc si on est lycéen ?

merci


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Novembre 2006)

T'as une carte *Étudiante* quand t'es* lycéen* ?   Tu auras la réponse par toi même.

Ou bien tu avais la réponse dans ce topic mais bon je suppose que t'as pris le temps de tout lire


----------



## apple man (3 Novembre 2006)

ok merci pour la reponse 
je vais essayer tout ca à plus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir, l'offre étudiant m'intéresse. Je suppose qu'il faut envoyer un justificatif? à quel moment ?

Magaly


----------



## NightWalker (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,



Non inscrit a dit:


> Bonsoir, l'offre étudiant m'intéresse. Je suppose qu'il faut envoyer un justificatif? à quel moment ?
> 
> Magaly



Seulement s'ils te le demandent...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Merci!


----------



## tribo (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous (c'est mon premier message ^^)
Ayé je me suis inscrit pour l'adc student et je compte commander mon mbp quand mon statut d'étudiant sera validé.

merci à tout ceux qui ont posté dans ce topic, ils m'ont était d'une aide bien précisieuse 

ps : j'espère que je serai bien acceuilli dans la communauté mac même si j'ai longtemps utilisé windows...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

comment et ou s'inscrit on pour l'ADC student en france ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Novembre 2006)

Tu lis le topic tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

pardon?


----------



## tribo (17 Novembre 2006)

en effet, tu ferais mieux de lire le sujet (il y a beaucoup de page et c'est fastidieux je l'avoue) car tout est expliqué dans ce topic.


----------



## tribo (17 Novembre 2006)

ayé
j'ai commandé mon mac book pro 2,33ghz avec les options de base,
il me revient à 1999,86 euros avec les réduction adc


----------



## mistergyom (17 Novembre 2006)

tribo a dit:


> ayé
> j'ai commandé mon mac book pro 2,33ghz avec les options de base,
> il me revient à 1999,86 euros avec les réduction adc



yé ! félicitations ! 
tu nous feras bien un petit feedback une fois reçu !  merci


----------



## tribo (18 Novembre 2006)

bien sûr, avec photo à l'appui et tout et tout


----------



## ImMe (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis intéréssé par l'ADC Student, et apres avoir lu les differents topic j'ai la réponse a quasiment toutes mes questions, une seule reste encore sans réponse : 

J'ai une carte d'étudiant mais, il n'ya pas de numéro qui m'est spécifique sur cette carte, donc est ce que vous pensez que si je fourni une pièce d'identité du style carte, avec un certificat de scolarité (justifiant ainsi mon statut) , cela suffirait a ce que je puisse bénéficier de la promo?

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## tribo (18 Novembre 2006)

salut,
alors en effet il faut que t'envoie une copie de ta carte d'identité+ une copie de ta carte étudiant.
Cependant t'as aussi besoin de ton numéro d'étudiant qu'il faut que tu rentre dans le formulaire d'inscription (n'oublie pas non plus de mettre le nom de ton école dans le formulaire d'inscription)


----------



## ImMe (18 Novembre 2006)

ok je vous remercie, je pense que je vais switcher courant janvier, je sait pas trop car Léopart arrive au printemps, j'ai envie d'attendre, mais l'appel du mac est plus fort... lol


----------



## tribo (19 Novembre 2006)

moi non plus j'ai pas pu attendre...
mais bon qui sait, avec ADC on recevra peut être léopard


----------



## ImMe (19 Novembre 2006)

ouaip sa sera génial, ce qui me permetterai de me lacheter pour mon anniversaire... et a la sortie de léopart, y aura plus qu'a l'instaler!!


----------



## bnito (19 Novembre 2006)

J'ai survolé ce topic mais il me semble qu'une 3e solution s'offre à nous:
La reduction ONISEP! par contre je ne connais pas les modalités de cette offre qui propose 10% sur tout l'apple store sans contrepartie financière avec juste une petite inscription 
Si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne ! Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Novembre 2006)

l'onisep ? Tu confonds surement avec l'ofup , non ?


----------



## bnito (19 Novembre 2006)

mdr quel boulet suis je!
oui oui l'OFUP moult excuse


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Novembre 2006)

Il y a d&#233;j&#224; des sujets sur les diff&#233;rences r&#233;ductions


----------



## guiguilap (19 Novembre 2006)

Pour le prix de Mon MacBook, j'aurais pu avoir le pro avec l'ADC , mais j'aime moins le design du Pro !


----------



## muadgil (21 Novembre 2006)

Salut à vous
Je viens de m'inscrire à l'ADC pour acquérir un MBP, c'est vrai que la réduc est bien sympa, mais j'ai un petit doute...
En lisant les conditions générales, je vois que : "There are no refunds or exchanges on items purchased through the ADC Hardware Purchase Program"

Pour le refund, ça ne me pose pas de problème, car je compte le garder, mais concernant l'échange, ça veut dire qu'on ne peut pas l'échanger contre une machine différente, ou, c'est là que je tremble... qu'ils ne voudront pas l'échanger si la machine est défectueuse?

En même temps,  on lit aussi que : "All products are accompanied by Apple's standard limited hardware warranty for those products"
...ce qui inclut l'échange d'une machine à problème non?

Alors, à vos avis?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens de me rendre compte que pour s'inscrire a l'ADC il faut obligatoirement renseigner son numero d'etudiant "student number".

Or j'ai bien un carte d'étudiant de mon école mais je n'ai pas de numéro!

Quelqun a déjà eu ce souci?

Merci


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Décembre 2006)

Clémeeeent a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de me rendre compte que pour s'inscrire a l'ADC il faut obligatoirement renseigner son numero d'etudiant "student number".
> 
> ...



Appelle le Store (Apple Store) , je pense qu'ils pourront te renseigner ou t'aiguiller, le numéro de téléphone de l'apple store se trouve sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## iero (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

un grand remerciement à tout le monde:
j'ai decouvert grace à votre forum l'offre ADC et c'est parfait pour acheter un MBP :rateau:

Par contre dans les differents messages du post, vous parlez de 99$ (soit environ 80) d'inscription.

Mais quand je suis allé consulté le site il me propose de faire mon achat sur l'apple store français et là c'est 99.

La différence de 20 euros ne m'empechera de faire mon achat, mais es ce qu'on est obligé de passez par l'apple store français?
Vous avez payé 99$ ou 99?

A++


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Décembre 2006)

Je n'y suis pas allé depuis longtemps mais il me semble que là où tu devrais t'inscrire le site est en anglais donc 99$ à payer, mais j'en mettrais pas ma main au feu. FAIS BIEN ATTENTION à choisir l'offre qui te permet d'avoir la réduction , plusieurs personnes se sont déjà fait avoir.

Par exemple ne choisis pas l'offre .Mac qui est à 99 ça n'a aucun rapport ( je dis ça au cas où, car l'abonnement coûte aussi 99, que tu te sois pas trompé dans tes pinceaux , QUOI ? mais si ça se dit xD )


----------



## iero (4 Décembre 2006)

Le site est bien en anglais

je me log avec mes identifiants apple et je selectionne cette offre:
http://developer.apple.com/students/

puis je suis envoy&#233; sur cette page:
http://developer.apple.com/products/?prod_part=D1091
o&#249; l'on doit choisir son pays...

et c'est l&#224; qu'on aboutit &#224; 99&#8364; pour la France et 99$ pour les US.

Es ce que je me suis tromp&#233; ou c'est bien l'offre ADC?
vous croyez que c risqu&#233; de l'acheter sur le site us? (je recevrais mon bo teeshirt ou pas? )


----------



## tribo (4 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir,

moi aussi j'ai bien payé l'adc 99 euros...
cependant je me disais que peut être l'astuce était de passer directement par le site en anglais dès le début pour payer que 99 dollards, mais ça m'étonne une telle différence de prix....

Sinon j'ai bien reçu mon mpb avec la réduction et aujourd'hui je viens de recevoir mon pack adc :d avec mon tee shirt qui est même pas en XXL mais en XL et qui me va comme un gant


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Décembre 2006)

Et bien alors ça a dû changé car avant c'était en dollar traduit en Euro . C'est abusé quand même, l'Euro est plus fort que le dollar et pourtant on doit payer 1 = 1$ c'est scandaleux moi je dis


----------



## iero (4 Décembre 2006)

Bon... :mouais: je sais pas trop ce que je vais faire...

surtout qu'en faisant mes calculs:

L'offre ADC c'est -20% sur le tarif plein + 100 d'adhésion.
Donc en prenant un  MBP (15'4  2,16 GHz 1MO) + garantie 3ans = 2050 


Mais avec l'offre MIPE (http://promo.euro.apple.com/edu/ind/mipe/fr/) j'obtiens la meme config pour 2100 avec "mac office 2004 - version étudiante"
 (qui n'est pas une version d'évaluation, contrairement à celle qui est proposée dans l'offre de base je crois?)

Vous en pensez quoi?
Je sais qu'il y a des petits avantages avec le package qu'on recoit de l'ADC, mais ca vaut pas plus le coup d'avoir office pour 50 de plus?


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Décembre 2006)

iero a dit:


> Bon... :mouais: je sais pas trop ce que je vais faire...
> 
> surtout qu'en faisant mes calculs:
> 
> ...




Ce que je sais c'est que en plus d'avoir une réduction de -20% , tu auras MAC OS X Léopard gratuitement, ça aussi il faut le savoir.

Et renseigne toi peut-être sur les 99 , j'en suis pas sur mais bon , ca coute rien de se renseigner hein ?


----------



## tribo (5 Décembre 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ce que je sais c'est que en plus d'avoir une réduction de -20% , tu auras MAC OS X Léopard gratuitement, ça aussi il faut le savoir.
> 
> Et renseigne toi peut-être sur les 99 , j'en suis pas sur mais bon , ca coute rien de se renseigner hein ?



Heu d'après ce que j'ai lu, rien n'est prouvé qu'on recevra léopard gratuitement,
lorsqu'apple est passé a tiger, en effet ils ont envoyé à ceux qui ont l'offre adc student le dvd de tiger, mais là c'est marqué nulle part qui feront pareil...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2006)

Clémeeeent a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de me rendre compte que pour s'inscrire a l'ADC il faut obligatoirement renseigner son numero d'etudiant "student number".
> 
> ...



Alors je vais me répondre à moi même, pour les suivants qui n'ont pas de "Student Number" ou numéro d'étudiant.

Alors j'ai bidouillé un numero d'etudiant avec le nom de ma classe, auquel j'ai ajouté mon numero dans la liste alphabetique...
Dans la foulée de l'inscription j'ai envoyé un mail a eurodev@apple.com avec carte d'identité, d'étudiant et aussi certficat de scolarité (j'ai fait du zele).
C'est passé comme dans du beurre, et j'ajouterai que ils sont tres competents et rapide chez eurodev.

Voilà


----------



## ImMe (31 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais savoir si la garantie de base qu'offre apple pour l'achat d'un macbook pro, est 

elle encore valable si l'on passe par l'ADC Student, ou alors s'il faut prendre l'Apple Care 

pour bénéficier d'une garantie,toujours dans le cadre de cette ADC qui serai pas mal utile 

en cas de défaillance technique de la machine ?


Est-ce que s'il on achete un macbook pro, ou tout autre machine, sans l'Apple Care dans

un premier temps, mais qu'au bout d'un anné d'utilisation on decide de prolonger la

garantie, alors est-t-il possible de prendre un Apple care??


Voila merci.


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Janvier 2007)

ImMe a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si la garantie de base qu'offre apple pour l'achat d'un macbook pro, est
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pouvoir t'apporter la réponse que pour ta seconde question, il me semble que cela soit possible que tu prennes l'Apple Care après un an de garantie légale ^^ . Cependant je laisse les pros t'expliqué plus en détails ^^


----------



## ImMe (4 Janvier 2007)

Merci, 
D'autre avis pour la garantie, et l'Apple Care ??


----------



## NightWalker (4 Janvier 2007)

L'AppleCare doit être pris avant la fin du premier anniversaire d'achat de la machine sur l'appleStore. Si l'ordinateur a été acheté chez un revendeur, il me semble qu'il ne doit pas dépasser les 15 mois après la sortie d'usine.


----------



## Mgraph (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis assez intéressé par l'achat d'un macbook pro via l'ADC Student, et je suis en Belgique.

J'aimerais savoir si un étudiant Belge a déjà acheté via l'ADC et comment cela c'est passé pendant la première année. Doit on rendre des comptes à apple ou autre?

On me certifie qu'un achat via l'ADC est exactement la même chose que n'importe quel achat, c'est à dire mêmes conditions de ventes, échanges, logiciels, packaging etc.

On paie 100 pour un an c'est cela? On ne doit pas payer 100 toutes les années? On paie une fois et puis basta, le contrat se termine après un an je suppose, sauf renouvellement.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

bonjour,
je veux acheter un macbook (non pro) et bénéficier des 20% grâce à l'ADC student.
sinon, est-ce que vous savez s'ils vérifient vraiment le statut d'etudiant car je ne le suis plus depuis 1an et demi!
a la limite, une fausse carte ca peut passer d'après vous??
si ya moyen d'eviter de payer la cotisation de 99dollars donnez moi vos combines
MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

précision, je n'ai pas d'amis etudiant qui pourrait m'aider!


----------



## iShin (22 Février 2007)

Non inscrit a dit:


> bonjour,
> je veux acheter un macbook (non pro) et bénéficier des 20% grâce à l'ADC student.
> sinon, est-ce que vous savez s'ils vérifient vraiment le statut d'etudiant car je ne le suis plus depuis 1an et demi!
> a la limite, une fausse carte ca peut passer d'après vous??
> ...



Et tu veux pas en plus 2Go de Ram offert gracieusement par Apple ?!

C bien de vouloir trouver des réduc mais n'oublis pas que tout a un prix ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

bon ok ok,
mais si vous pensez que c'est possible d'en profiter sans etre étudiant dites le moi!
quels sont d'apres vous leur moyens de verification???


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Février 2007)

La CIA vérifie tout ensuite c'est le FBI qui vérifie et ensuite Jacques Chirac. Seulement après ils ouvrent ton compte.

Si tu cherches aussi des MacBook Pro gratos , tu vas dans n'importe quel magasin , tu en prends un et tu cours  .


Pour être plus sérieux , il n'est absolument pas possible de ne pas payer les 99 dollars ( environ 78 ), et grace à ça tu as 20% de réduction , plus le nouvel OS Léopard tout les mois (enfin une fois le nouveau et ensuite sa MAJ). Et puis si t'as l'argent pour t'acheter un MacBook Pro c'est qu'à mon avis tu dois avoir assez pour rajouter 78  , on est pas un site de Mac(bidouille)   , donc c'est soit 99 $ ou rien.

Pour ta carte Étudiante , il ne vérifie pas tout le temps mais si ils vérifient t'es mal , très mal , c'ets comme la SNCF ( bande de chacals  ).

Une autre question ? Avoir Steve Jobs qui te le livre ? :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (22 Février 2007)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre la solution refurb... le prix est souvent inf&#233;rieur &#224; l'offre &#233;ducation...


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Février 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas prendre la solution refurb... le prix est souvent inférieur à l'offre éducation...



Inférieur au 20% en plus du neuf ??


----------



## NightWalker (22 Février 2007)

Pardon... je veux dire supérieur... 

Thanx...


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Février 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pardon... je veux dire supérieur...
> 
> Thanx...



Mais je pense pas que cette réduction refurbienne  , soit plus intéressant que l'ADC Student...


----------



## NightWalker (22 Février 2007)

Bah... je n'ai presque plus d'exemple..







Il y a quand m&#234;me 30&#37; de remise, m&#234;me si ce n'est qu'un core duo...

Ce matin il y avait un MBP 2GHz core duo qui est propos&#233; &#224; 1200&#8364; (-40%)

Ces derniers temps on commence &#224; voir passer des machines core 2 duo avec environ 20%-25% de remise.


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2007)

O_O    , je pensais pas que c'était si important les réduc  , dis donc c'est très intéressant :love:


----------



## NightWalker (23 Février 2007)

En plus tu peux tomber sur ce genre de surprise


----------



## HImac in touch (23 Février 2007)

Ooooh le bol, comment &#231;a se fait qu'il ait eu un full options ?? En plus il parle du 13 &#231;a fait quoi ? ( il est superstitieux ?  )

4 jours pour l'avoir O_O


----------



## vertigoox (2 Avril 2007)

Hello!

Je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu... C'est quoi exactement cette offre de 20&#37;?
Il faut commander aux Etats-Unis? C'est valable depuis la France aussi? Parce que c'&#233;tait pr&#233;vu que je commande  mon macbook demain, mais peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a remet mes plans en cause... 

EDIT : LAISSEZ TOMBER J'AI VU EN QUOI CA CONSISTE


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Salut a tous,
Je suis super interessé par un macbook pro 2,33Ghz il beneficie de l'ADC et tombe de 20%. Ma question est la suivante : lorsque les gammes sont renouvellées l'ADC reste a 20% en général ou pas ?
Ce que je veux dire c'est si le macbook pro est remplacé d'ici un mois, son remplaçant bénéficiera aussi des 20% ou va tomber a 10% ?

J'ai posé la question a l'applestore qui n'a pas pu me répondre, en général sur les nouvelles gammes ça se passe comment avec l'ADC ?


----------



## Nicky Larson (3 Avril 2007)

R&#233;fl&#233;chis 2 secondes &#224; ta question et tu auras la r&#233;ponse ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Désolé nicky si ma question te parrait stupide, pour moi elle ne l'est pas, en effet les 20% sont en théorie sur toutes les gammes pro avec l'ADC student. Sur les futures versions idem ?


----------



## CUT HERE (17 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

je vais bientot switcher pour un macbookpro (enfin bientot, dans l'ann&#233;e &#231;a c'est sur ^^).

&#201;tant encore &#233;tudiant jusqu'a  fin juin 2007, je pensais prendre l'adc student, qui me laissera donc un an pour faire mon achat (j'attend de voir les nouveaux mod&#232;les si nouveaux mod&#232;les il y a).

Tout d'abord, je trouve dommage de devoir payer 99 euros (&#233;ternel d&#233;bat mais chez apple, 1$ = 1 euro : mais bien sur...). enfin bref.

Ma question du moment, pensez vous que je dois attendre encore jusqu'a juin d&#233;but juin pour faire mon achat de l'adc student ? (ce soir, j'&#233;tais pret &#224; commander et j'ai arr&#233;t&#233; car je me pose des questions)

Je vous explique ma *th&#233;orie fumeuse *: je pensais prendre l'adc student en juin et dans l'id&#233;al qu'elle soit activ&#233;e mi/fin juin (la date de d&#233;but de validit&#233; commence &#224; l'achat ou une fois activ&#233; ?)
Comme on esp&#232;re tous une sortie de nouveaux macbookpro d'ici octobre 2007, que cette r&#233;vision A risque de comporter qqes d&#233;fauts de jeunesse, je pourrais esp&#232;rer une r&#233;vision B en mai 2007 et switcher dans la foul&#233;e. Ok c'est tr&#232;s tordu comme plan, si la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'un achat de portable se fait de plus en plus pr&#233;sente, &#224; ce prix l&#224;, je trouve dommage de d&#233;bourser 2500 euros pour qu'apple sort un mod&#232;le 3,4 mois plus tard...


----------



## Slowhand_god (30 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous !
je suis nouveau ici, poussé par windows on va dire ^^
j'ai eu mac autrefois et j'en ai toujours gardé une impression géniale ... mais me voila sous pc , un peu par obligation.

Je suis étudiant et donc je veux changer d'ordi et revenir sous Mac.
Je suis intéressé par l'offre ADC , mais j'ai d'abord une  question : 

On signe un "contrat " avec Apple il me semble , est ce qu'on doit faire quelque chose en retour ? Je veux dire par la que si je souscrit l'adc students , je vais pouvoir commander mon mac avec la réduction et recevoir les CDs tout les mois , c'est tout ? Parce que la programmation ca peut etre sympathique mais je n'ai pas envi dans me lancer dans ca à fond ... 
On va dire que je suis plus interessé par la réduction qu'autre chose  .

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Non tu n'es pas obligé de participer dans le dev...


----------



## blafoot (31 Mai 2007)

tiensptite question comme ca ...

on paye 99 par an tout le temps ou juste 1 fois et apres on arrete de payer ..

[ en gros : est ce que ca peut servir comme astuce pour payer son mac moins cher ? ]


----------



## Slowhand_god (31 Mai 2007)

Oui ca peut servir a ca !
C'est ce que je vais faire incessement sous peu!

Tu prends l'adc student (99$) tu recois ton pack avec les msj logicielles etc , et tu as 20% sur la serie pro ... et 10% sur le reste!


----------



## blafoot (31 Mai 2007)

je vais prendre ma calculette et voir ce que ca donne ...

ca me ferait un MBP 15 " a 1700  ... 

interessant ... cette offre est valable en belgique ? ou seulement en france ? et c'est sur que il n'y a pas des conditions spéciales comme quoi on a pas droit a la garantie ou a l'assistance ou truc du genre ?? 

Sinon c'est clair que je fonce ... a ce prix la je peux meme me permettre le modèle au-dessus ^^


----------



## Slowhand_god (31 Mai 2007)

Je vais faire la meme chose  que toi ! a la base je voulais le black book mais avec cette offre je vais prendre le MBP 15 

L'offre est valable en belgique , j'ai croisé l'info quelque part sur le site apple.
Visiblement il n'y a pas de restriction ... ou du moins j'en ai vu nul part !


----------



## jodido (1 Juin 2007)

Tiens étant développeur pc ça m'intéresse de voir ce que ça donne le dev mac et en plus 20%?  
Ca fait le mbp 17" à 2400 la classe


----------



## blafoot (1 Juin 2007)

j'ai comme l'impression que ca a l'air trop facile pour que personne n'y ai pensé avant ...

Y a t il des gens sur le forum qui ont pris cette solution déja ?


----------



## jodido (1 Juin 2007)

Be oui c'est aussi simple que ça, c'est pareil pour les offres étudiants. Il n'y a que ceux qui se précipite qui payent cher


----------



## blafoot (1 Juin 2007)

mais pour bénéficier de l'adc student il faut pas etre reconnu comme développeur ou alors développé un certain nombre de trucs par an ? 

il n'y a aucun contrôle de la part d'apple ?


----------



## jodido (1 Juin 2007)

difficile d'etre reconnu comme d&#233;veloppeur &#233;tant donn&#233; l'intitul&#233; du truc (student = &#233;tudiant). Aucune obligation seulement de payer 99&#8364;.
Tu sais Apple marge fortement sur ces produits donc je te rassure tu vas pas faire couler la boite


----------



## blafoot (1 Juin 2007)

c'est pas de ca que j'ai peur 

c'est de me faire couler moi


----------



## arcank (1 Juin 2007)

Ben faut &#234;tre &#233;tudiant, et &#231;a ils v&#233;rifient !

Sinon, vu qu'on re&#231;oit les versions boites qui sortent:

Par exemple, je m'inscris maintenant.
Est-ce que je re&#231;ois Tiger 10.4.6 (la derni&#232;re je crois) ?

Et ensuite, je re&#231;ois Leopard &#224; sa sortie. Mais est-ce que la license pour Tiger reste valide ? (pour l'installer sur un autre Mac)


----------



## blafoot (2 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Ben faut &#234;tre &#233;tudiant, et &#231;a ils v&#233;rifient !
> 
> Sinon, vu qu'on re&#231;oit les versions boites qui sortent:
> 
> ...


 

C'est certain ca qu'on recoit les boites des OS qui sortent ?? ...

Si c'est vrai c'est super rentable cette ann&#233;e alors  

( sinon tiger c'est 10.4.9 l'actuelle version ( et 10.4.10 en cours de d&#233;veloppement ) )


( j'ai lu ca aussi en regardant la charte d'utilisateur ADC ) 


7. Apple has a no-return policy on product purchases. You may contact your Regional Support Center
to request a return, and, at Apple&#8217;s sole discretion, you may be allowed to return the products subject
to a fifteen percent (15&#37 restocking fee. Returns will not be accepted without prior authorization.

===

Ca veut dire que si on a des probl&#232;me avec le mat&#233;riel on doit payer 15% du cout de la r&#233;paration ???
( si qqun de plus dou&#233; que moi en anglais peut m'expliquer ca serait sympa​


----------



## arcank (2 Juin 2007)

Ok pour Tiger 10.4.9, mais il n'est disponible qu'en mise-&#224;-jour via Internet, pas en version bo&#238;te (croirais-je).

Pour le retour des produits, je pourrais pas te dire, mais tu fais bine de soulever la question, je pense.


----------



## Bass Man 94 (3 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien lu tout le topic mais il me reste un petit doute.

Je veux m'acheter un macpro mais je ne suis plus étudiant.

Par contre ma belle-soeur l'est elle !!!

Donc j'ai cru comprendre qu'elle pouvait me faire "cadeau" de son adc student c'est bien exact ?

Donc j'ai plusieurs possibilités :

1- Elle peut réellement me donner son avanage adc student et je commande le macpro moi meme a mon nom et a mon adresse réglé avec ma CB.

2- Je commande le macpro au nom de ma belle-soeur (qui porte le meme nom que moi vu qu'elle est mariée avec mon frère) je lui donne le l'argent et elle commande tout a son nom et adresse (galere pour moi car tout arriver toujours chez elle et on frere.

3- Je commande en son nom mais en disant à l'AS que c'est moi qui paye avec ma CB vu que c'est un cadeau que je veux lui faire et donc de tout livrer chez moi.

Qu'elle solution risque de mieux passer selon vous ?

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## arcank (3 Juin 2007)

Une possibilit&#233; aussi: la facturation &#224; son adresse, et la livraison chez toi


----------



## lulu74 (3 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> Ca veut dire que si on a des problème avec le matériel on doit payer 15% du cout de la réparation ???
> ( si qqun de plus doué que moi en anglais peut m'expliquer ca serait sympa​


 
Salut, moi aussi je suis en train de reflechir, pr un switch macbook pro. Je suis aussi tombé sur la charte d'ADC et me suis posé la même question. Je ne pense pas que ces 15% soit pr une éventuelle réparation mais plus pour un retour après achat si tu n'es pas satisfait ou tu paierais 15% du prix du produit. 

Enfin j'attend desespérement la maj des macbook pro depuis 2 mois mais si c'est le cas mardi ou pour la WWDC, j'appelle direct l'apple store pour plus de renseignement au sujet de l'adc. A moins que d'ici la, la peur de mac me pousse a acheter un pécé!


----------



## blafoot (3 Juin 2007)

lulu74 a dit:


> Salut, moi aussi je suis en train de reflechir, pr un switch macbook pro. Je suis aussi tombé sur la charte d'ADC et me suis posé la même question. Je ne pense pas que ces 15% soit pr une éventuelle réparation mais plus pour un retour après achat si tu n'es pas satisfait ou tu paierais 15% du prix du produit.
> 
> Enfin j'attend desespérement la maj des macbook pro depuis 2 mois mais si c'est le cas mardi ou pour la WWDC, j'appelle direct l'apple store pour plus de renseignement au sujet de l'adc. A moins que d'ici la, la peur de mac me pousse a acheter un pécé!



Exactement comme toi pour ce qui est d'attendre l'upgrade des MBP .. sauf que je n'acheterais surement pas de PC ^^ 


bon en gros et pour simplifier je me pose la question : 


" QUELLE EST LA GARANTIE QU'ON A EN PRENANT L'ADC STUDENT "


----------



## lulu74 (3 Juin 2007)

Bon je vais essayer de d&#233;cortiquer la charte visible ici page 7:




> Apple will replace products returned due to damage in transit or that are lost in transit.


 
D&#233;ja s'il y a un pb pendant le transport du pc (mac), pas de diff&#233;rence avec store normal.




> All products are accompanied by Apple&#8217;s standard limited hardware warranty for those products.


 
Donc garanti&#233;e limit&#233;e mac standard de 1 an pour tous les produits comme pour sans l'ADC


Je crois que tu as les premi&#232;res r&#233;ponses au sujet de ta garantie. Pour les 15&#37; du haut, je ne pense pas que ca soit en rapport avec les garanties, frais de r&#233;paration etc... Je pense que ca se pr&#233;sente bien?!


----------



## blafoot (3 Juin 2007)

mmmmh 

Tout  a fait ce que je voulais entendre ^^ 

je crois que je vais pas tarder a souscrire a l'ADC student ^^


----------



## MaCinTof (3 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je suis prêt a acheter l'ADC pour 99$ seulement je n'ai pas de carte Etudiant mais un certif de scolarité provenant du CNED ( Cours par correspondance ) attestant mon statut de BTS. Pensez vous que cela fera l'affaire svp ?
si cela ne passe pas, les 99$ sont remboursés ??

Pour un iMac 20 pouces, c'est 20% ou 10% ? considéré comme gamme pro ou non ?

Thanks !


----------



## elub88 (3 Juin 2007)

pour un imac c'est 10%, la gamme pro c'est comme le port salut c'est écrit dessus. MacPro et Macbook Pro


----------



## MaCinTof (4 Juin 2007)

Ouais donc  leur offre est sensiblement la meme que l'offre EDUCATION étant donné qu'on a déjà 10% avec l'OFUP en étant étudiant....... mise a part CD et Léopard bien sûr......

merci


----------



## blafoot (4 Juin 2007)

leur offre est la meme si tu prend du matériel " grand public " 

sur le materiel " pro " c'est -20% de réduction et la ca devient interessant


----------



## Bass Man 94 (5 Juin 2007)

Petit topo sur L'ADC !!!

J'ai appel&#233; le store hier soir &#224; 21H et je suis tomb&#233; sur un gars assez sympa au fort accent canadien (lol).

Je lui ai demand&#233; si je pouvais acheter l'ACD Student au nom de ma belle soeur &#233;tudiante mais r&#232;gler la facture avec ma CB et &#234;tre livr&#233; &#224; mon adresse et sa r&#233;ponse f&#251;t : "pas de probl&#232;mes monsieur ca fait 99&#8364;" .

99&#8364; lui dis-je ??? vous &#232;tes s&#251;r que ce n'est pas 99 DOLLARS ?

R&#233;ponse : "Je verifie.... non monsieur. C'est bien 99 EUROS".

Pas grave, je paie en ligne avec ma CB car je suis de toute facon gagnant sur l'achat de mon MacPro.

Le mec me dit ensuite que je vais recevoir une boite (j'imagine que c'est le mot canadien pour Colis) d'ici 4 &#224; 9 jours et que les documents d'nscription &#224; l'ADC seront &#224; l'interieur. Il me suffira de m'inscrir en ligne pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la r&#233;duction sur l'Appel Store.

Affaire &#224; suivre...


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Juin 2007)

99&#8364; maintenant ????? Ils sont pas chier ceux l&#224; xD , depuis quand 1$=1&#8364; T_T  les grosses entreprises ont tendance &#224; oublier de regarder le taux de change.

Je veux bien qu'on me dise ouais mais y'a le transport, la TVA , taxe blablalbalbla mais y'a une limite quand m&#234;me...

L'offre ADC marchera m&#234;me avec les nouveaux portables MAC BOOK PRO ? ^^


----------



## arcank (5 Juin 2007)

Gamme Pro, donc pas de probl&#232;me.


----------



## Skeud (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

une question me vient :

je veux acheter un MBP (les tout new tout jolis); je veux le 15" avec 2,4 Ghz (le plus puissant quoi). Et en plus je veux prendre la garantie de 3 ans,
donc sachant tout cela, quel est le MEILLEUR prix que je peux avoir et avec quelle offre??

merci d'avance


----------



## arcank (5 Juin 2007)

MIPE ne doit pas &#234;tre d&#233;j&#224; &#224; jour, je pense.
Mais de toute fa&#231;on, le mieux, dans la gamme pro, c'est vraiment l'ADC Student: 20 &#37;, ya pas ailleurs.


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Juin 2007)

Ouais ^^, dommage qu'on doive rajouter 100  '-_- ...moi ca serait celui à 1899 ^^ il a trop la classe, c'est pour ça que je vends mon super iMac ^^


----------



## blafoot (5 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'appeller l'apple store pour souscrire a l'ADC student 

alors étapes à réaliser : 

1°/ Se creer un compte ADC sur le site d'apple  C'est LA QUE CA SE PASSE 

[ DUREE : 5 min a creer MAIS 24h pour que ca soit creer dans les fichiers d'apple donc attendre 24h avant d'appeller le store ]


2°/ appeller l'apple store et acheter le ADC student ( 99 ) 


3°/ ( To be continued : moi je suis au stade : Attendre 24H )


----------



## Rykian (6 Juin 2007)

On peut souscrire à l'ADC Student dans une boutique certifiée Apple ?
(Histoire que je me prenne le nouveau MBP dès le week end prochain >_<)


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Fort possible, je pense.

Autre petite question: la remise ADC, si on la prend pas la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e, on peut quand m&#234;me en profiter si on se r&#233;abonne ou c'est l'ann&#233;e de la premi&#232;re inscription ?

J'ai beaucoup de questions, mais demain j'appelerais le store pour &#234;tre fix&#233; sur tous ces points, et l'acheter, tr&#232;s probablement 

Je viendrais vous donner les r&#233;ponses que j'aurais alors


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2007)

Il me semble que l'ADC est valable un an une seule fois... et puis c'est tout. Donc tu ne peux pas te réabonner à l'ADC ^^ désolé ^^


C'est vrai on peut prendre une offre ADC sur un Apple Center sur Paris si on veut pour l'avoir dès que l'on y va ?    Ca serait génial :love: :love: :love:


----------



## elub88 (6 Juin 2007)

ce qui est valable qu'une seule fois c'est la réduction pour l'achat d'un ordinateur mac, mais il me semble qu'on peux reprendre l'adc student tant qu'on est étudiant pour avoir les cd des os mis a jour ou lors d'une nouvelle version (comme léopard).


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Il me semble que l'ADC est valable un an une seule fois... et puis c'est tout. Donc tu ne peux pas te réabonner à l'ADC ^^ désolé ^^
> 
> 
> C'est vrai on peut prendre une offre ADC sur un Apple Center sur Paris si on veut pour l'avoir dès que l'on y va ?    Ca serait génial :love: :love: :love:


Tu m'as vraiment mis le doute 

Mais je pense que elub88 a raison.
La r&#233;duc, &#231;a je savais que l'on avait le droit une seule fois.
Mais l'abonnement, comme c'est principalement un support pour le d&#233;veloppement par les &#233;tudiants (tutos, mails, service "technique" de d&#233;veloppement).
Et &#231;a, on doit pouvoir l'avoir tout le temps (je veux dire pas r&#233;duit &#224; un an seulement).

C'est vrai que la plupart des gens (dont moi ) voient en l'ADC Student la r&#233;duc et les OS envoy&#233;s gratuitement, mais ce sont des avantages cens&#233;s &#234;tre secondaires, apr&#232;s le service d'aide au d&#233;veloppement, je pense.

En tout cas, je vais appleler (j'ai laiss&#233; la coquille de frappe, elle est si significative ) et vous dire tout &#231;a pr&#233;cis&#233;ment.


----------



## Rykian (6 Juin 2007)

Vous savez s'il existe un service sur Internet permettant de faxer des documents ?
Parce qu'a mon université on m'a dit de me démerder donc je sais pas comment faire =P
(sinon, ça se fait à La Poste ou dans un autre établissement public ?)


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Tu m'as vraiment mis le doute
> 
> Mais je pense que elub88 a raison.
> La réduc, ça je savais que l'on avait le droit une seule fois.
> ...




 oki , tiens nous au courant, et sinon pour l'Apple Center c'est vrai ? On peut souscrire l' bas et repartir l'iMac qu'on veut avec la réduc ou c'est exclu Internet ? :love: :love:  



Rykian a dit:


> Vous savez s'il existe un service sur Internet permettant de faxer des documents ?
> Parce qu'a mon université on m'a dit de me démerder donc je sais pas comment faire =P
> (sinon, ça se fait à La Poste ou dans un autre établissement public ?)



A moins que tu scannes le document le fase passer en bluetooth pour le mettre sur ton ordi et qu'il y ait un logiciel qui simule un faxage... Je ne sais pas du tout.

EDIT : J'ai regardé vite fait y'a une société qui s'appelle eFax mais je ne pense pas que ça soit payant mais assez fastidieux.Lien eFax


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Il y a un service chez Free, gratuit pour les abonn&#233;s.
Je ne m'y suis pas mis, donc si c'est urgent, je peux pas t'aider 
Surtout, il faut avant tout scanner tes documents.
En pdf.
---

Bon, &#231;a y est j'ai un logiciel qui fait le fax, avec Free. Si tu as des pdf !
Par contre, faut-il qu'ils te r&#233;pondent ?


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juin 2007)

elub88 a dit:


> ce qui est valable qu'une seule fois c'est la réduction pour l'achat d'un ordinateur mac, mais il me semble qu'on peux reprendre l'adc student tant qu'on est étudiant pour avoir les cd des os mis a jour ou lors d'une nouvelle version (comme léopard).



Exact...


----------



## Luke58 (6 Juin 2007)

Si vous parlez du fax à envoyer à Apple pour demander l'activation d'un compte ADC Student, vous pouvez le faire aussi par e-mail à eurodev@apple.com.
Je crois que c'est pas dit sur le site d'Apple, peut-être qu'ils préfèrent les fax mais ça marche, c'est plus simple et on peut recevoir des réponses de confirmations.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2007)

Cool , on a qu'à se réabonner à ADC pour avoir la nouvelle version de Léopard si on prend pas un Mac 


Je réitère ma question :rose: :rose: , peux t on l'offre ADC Student à partir d'un Apple Service Center sur Paris ? et repartir avec son mac avec la réduction ?


Merci ^^


----------



## dmo95 (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si ADC Student existe sur le site apple.fr car je n'ai rien toruvé à ce sujet  ? De plus je souhaiterais connaître les avantages suplémentaires ? (hors réception des nouveaux OS et bénéficier de -20% une fois dans ca vie)

Etant donné que je viens de commander un MB, je pense que ca reviendrai moins cher de souscrire à l'ADC Student et de bénéficier des avantages (que je ne connais pas ?) que d'acheter l'OS à part plein tarif. Est-ce une bonne solution ?

Merci, dmo


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

J'ai eu toute l'aprem, pour appeler... Ben non, faut que je m'y prenne &#224; 18H45 pour appeler Apple France (parce que le store ne peut pas me renseigner ...)

Va finir dans les d&#233;conseils du jour celui-l&#224; ... 

Edit pour dmo95 (et pas GMA950  si tu nous lis MamaCass )
Je pense que pour un &#233;tudiant, ce sera plus cher par l'ADC Student si c'est que pour l'OS (il devrait &#234;tre &#224; 89&#8364; si c'est comme Tiger).
Seulement, pour mon cas, je ne veux pas la remise.

O&#249; est le probl&#232;me dans ce que je viens de dire ??
C'est que j'aimerais une version bo&#238;te de Tiger en plus. Pour un eMac en Panther pour l'instant.
Et comme on peut pas installer le Tiger fourni avec le MacBook sur l'eMac, ben moi ca m'avantagerait.


----------



## blafoot (6 Juin 2007)

Je réitere encore une fois la question posée plus haut ( pcq ca m'interesse pour demain ^^ )


PEUT ON AVOIR L ADC STUDENT DANS UN APPLE PREMIUM RESELLER ?????


merci


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2007)

Peut pas savoir avant demain  

Ben si tu y vas demain, tu sauras


----------



## blafoot (6 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Peut pas savoir avant demain
> 
> Ben si tu y vas demain, tu sauras



Ca m'aurait évité de marché pour rien 

mais c'est vrai que si y a pas de réponse d'ici demain ... ben j'aurais la réponse pour les suivants ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2007)

Ouais blafoot tiens nous au courant, ca  m'int&#233;resse ausi car comme &#231;a je pourrais aller &#224; Paris dans un Apple Center pour avoir mon iMac en un jour :love: :love: :love: , et donc pas d'attente :rose: :love:


89&#8364; MAC OS X Leopoard O_O  t'es sur t'as pas oubli&#233; un chiffre ? Ca me parait si peu cher face au prix monstrueux de Windaube Vista O_O


----------



## blafoot (6 Juin 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Ouais blafoot tiens nous au courant, ca m'intéresse ausi car comme ça je pourrais aller à Paris dans un Apple Center pour avoir mon iMac en un jour :love: :love: :love: , et donc pas d'attente :rose: :love:




Moi ca sera en belgique hein  

Mais bon a mon avis si c'est possible en belgique ca le sera en france et l'inverse aussi


----------



## Bass Man 94 (7 Juin 2007)

Impatience quand tu nous tiends !!!

J'ai command&#233; l'ADC lundi 4 au soir (99&#8364,

J'ai envoy&#233; la carte d'&#233;tudiant et la carte d'identit&#233; le mardi 5 au soir par mail &#224; *eurodev@apple.com*,

Nous sommes jeudi et je n'ai aucunes news d'apple (a part de ma banque pour me dire que les 99&#8364; ont bien &#233;t&#233; d&#233;bit&#233; de mon compte).

Ca &#224; mis combien de temps pour vous ???

J'aimerais bien commander mon MacPro mardi 14 apr&#232;s l'annonce de la WWDC (en esp&#233;rant qu'il boost encore plus les MacPro...).

EDIT :

Je viens de regard&#233; &#224; nouveau &#224; l'instant et je suis pass&#233; en statut "PENDING" ca veux dire que je suis valid&#233; &#231;a non ???


----------



## Luke58 (7 Juin 2007)

Pour répondre à diverses questions.

En théorie on peut bénéficier de la réduc uniquement en appelant l'Apple Store par téléphone. Ni sur le site d'Apple, ni en magasin. Mais bon, tu peux toujours demander dans ton magasin.

Ce qu'on reçoit en tant qu'inscrit : un DVD chaque mois avec du contenu pour développeurs (SDK, documentation, sources, applications...), et le premier mois : un DVD de la dernière version d'OS X et un t-shirt ADC.

Si je ne m'abuse, l'abonnement à l'ADC est de 99$ et pas de 99 non ? Ca fait une petite différence quand même (à laquelle je m'attendais pas au début, donc bonne surprise).

Après avoir envoyé un e-mail à eurodev, en trois jours mon compte était activé, et oui, je crois que c'est le "Pending" (ie. "En attente d'utilisation de cet avantage").

Et pour le prix de Léopard, j'éspère bien qu'il sera de 88-89 sur l'Apple Store Etudaint vu que c'est le prix de Tiger en ce moment.
Vous savez si Tiger était plus cher à sa sortie ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Juin 2007)

Tiger coutait 120 &#8364; a sa sortie ( prix normal , pas &#233;tudiant ) . 

Et l'abandonnement ADC co&#251;te 99 &#8364;&#160;.


----------



## Luke58 (7 Juin 2007)

Pour Tiger c'est le même prix de base que maintenant. Donc la réduction devrait être la même pour les étudiants.


----------



## blafoot (7 Juin 2007)

j'ai été dans un apple premium reseller ....

Impossible de souscrire a l'ADC .. il faut passer par le site apple


----------



## Bass Man 94 (7 Juin 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, l'abonnement à l'ADC est de 99$ et pas de 99 non ? Ca fait une petite différence quand même (à laquelle je m'attendais pas au début, donc bonne surprise).
> 
> Moi c'est bien 99 EUROS qui ont été débité hier sur mon compte. Donc pas 99 $ domage...


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Juin 2007)

Bien oui , tu croyais quoi ?


----------



## Bass Man 94 (7 Juin 2007)

Moi je croyais rien puisque le vendeur m'a annoncer la couleur au telephone.

Juste que c'&#233;tait different de ce qui &#233;tait annonc&#233; sur macg&#233;.

Pour 20&#8364; c'est pas grave car je fais 520&#8364; d&#233;conomie sur le macpro + un leopard gratos quand il sortira donc je me pleinds vraiment pas...


----------



## arcank (7 Juin 2007)

Ay&#233; j'ai appel&#233; Apple, pour des infos.
(C'est bien 99&#8364;, au passage, hein !)


Elle m'a dit qu'elle ne savait pas si Leopard serait envoy&#233; aux abonn&#233;s comme &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; le cas avec Tiger :afraid:
Moi qui voulait Tiger pour mon eMac et Leopard pour mon MacBook ... Ben c'est pas s&#251;r.

On peut renouveler tout le temps de ses &#233;tudes, profiter de la remise n'importe quelle ann&#233;e (m&#234;me si la plupart en profite la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e ).
La license qui est envoy&#233;e est sous license Developer&Testing, mais apparemment pas de diff&#233;rence avec la commerciale, au niveau de ce qui est fourni.

Bref, comme j'ai pas encore besoin des 20&#37;, je me t&#226;te. Si Leopard est pas envoy&#233;, &#231;a me sert vraiment &#224; rien.


----------



## blafoot (7 Juin 2007)

voila j'ai payé les 99  j'attand qu'on me dise quoi faire pour etre activé ^^ 

donc je résume 

je dois envoyer un mail à eurodev@apple .com

Et que doit-il avoir dans cet e-mail ???


----------



## blafoot (7 Juin 2007)

ah autre question ... une fois que c'est payé .. on recoit un mail d'apple avec les consignes pour envoyer la carte étudiant et tout ou on doit se débrouiller tout seul directement ????

Et on le recoit quand le code d'activation ? une fois que c'est payé ou une fois que le fait qu'on soit étudiant est vérifié ?


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2007)

Oh oh que de réponses, je le présentais que l'ADC pourrait pas être utilisable dans un Apple Center (ou Reseller chai pas koi  ).

Pour Léopard c'est chauuuuuuuuud, c'est la deuxième raison pour laquelle je suis intéressé par l'ADC après la réduction, il faut tirer ça au clair .

99 ?? c'est abusé avant c'était 99$ 


Ton attente va être longue blafoot  , c'est le plus dur et en même temps le plus excitant :love:  

Moi qui suis à la limite plus attirer par un iMac (donc familiale donc 10 % seulement est ce que ça vaut le coup de prendre l'ADC si en plus Leopard n'est pas offert , je me tate aussi...)


----------



## flypig (7 Juin 2007)

Est ce que avec ADC etudiant, on beneficie aussi 20pourcent de reduction sur apple care plan si je l'achete en meme temps que Macbookpro?


----------



## Skeud (7 Juin 2007)

je me pose la meme question que flybig!!!

possible de prendre MBP + applecare 3 ans, le tout à -20%???????


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2007)

Il me semble que la réponse se trouve dans ces 24 pages  .

Je ne suis pas sur, mais ils me semblent que non .

Ils me semblent que Ordi Pro -20%, Ordi Familial, accessoire et iPod -10%.


A confirmer


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Juin 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Il me semble que la réponse se trouve dans ces 24 pages  .
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur, mais ils me semblent que non .
> 
> ...




Tout a fait raison


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2007)

Confirmation effectu&#233;e  , c'est vraiment dommage que les ordi familiaux ( dit public aussi n'est que 10&#37; , y'a plein d'organisme avec qui on peut b&#233;n&#233;ficier des 10% et ceux en payant peu ch&#232;re , voir pas. Le seul truc int&#233;ressant alors est le fait d'obtenir Leopard gratuitement mais si m&#234;me &#231;a on nous le retire , elle perd de son int&#233;r&#234;t.

D&#233;j&#224; l&#224; pour un &#233;tudiant l'offre public avec les  -10% n'est pas r&#233;ellement int&#233;ressante car on peut plus cher j'ai l'impression le nouvel OS que lorsqu'il va sortir ( 99 (ADC Student au lieu de 89 (prix de L&#233;opard d'apr&#232;s les r&#233;ponses ci-dessus) ?? Bien sur, je parle pour un &#233;tudiant apr&#232;s un particulier simple devra payer 129 &#8364; l'OS (prix relev&#233; sur les fnac pour MAC OS X Tiger).

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ma th&#233;orie est-elle juste ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Juin 2007)

Est ce moi qui suis fatigue ou alors je ne sais pas lire ? Je n'ai pas compris ta th&#233;orie


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

Elle est formul&#233;e, dirons-nous, bizaremment


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juin 2007)

J'avoue même moi j'arrive pas à me relire 

Il est trop tard pour corriger , je dis juste que si on prend un mac public on a droit qu'à 10% (réduction disponible autres parts sur le net). Donc le deuxieme avantage est Léopard gratuit. Mais la dame de l'apple store savait pas si allait continuer ou pas.

Tiger est à 129 pour tout le monde et 89 pour les étudiant sis j'ai bien compris. Or l'ADC Student coute 99 donc si on prend l'adc que pour avoir Leopard gratuit on le payera finalement plus cher que si on l'achetait à part (à 89  donc pour les étudiants si j'ai bien compris.

Donc pour mioi l'offre ADC Student n'est pas intéressante pour les ordinateurs publics.


C'est mieux là ? 


Bonne nuit ^^


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'avoue même moi j'arrive pas à me relire
> 
> Il est trop tard pour corriger , je dis juste que si on prend un mac public on a droit qu'à 10% (réduction disponible autres parts sur le net). Donc le deuxieme avantage est Léopard gratuit. Mais la dame de l'apple store savait pas si allait continuer ou pas.
> 
> ...


Voil&#224; !

Moi aussi la r&#233;duc mat&#233;riel ne m'int&#233;resse pas (encore). En fait je voulais avoir Tiger ET Leopard. Donc avantageux sur Leopard &#233;tudiant, si m&#234;me prix que Tiger (89&#8364.

 Vivement qu'on sache


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

Bon je repose ma question aux personnes qui ont déja souscrit a l'ADC student ...

En gros une fois qu'on a payé : CA SE PASSE COMMENT ?


----------



## flypig (8 Juin 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> J'avoue m&#234;me moi j'arrive pas &#224; me relire
> 
> Il est trop tard pour corriger , je dis juste que si on prend un mac public on a droit qu'&#224; 10&#37; (r&#233;duction disponible autres parts sur le net). Donc le deuxieme avantage est L&#233;opard gratuit. Mais la dame de l'apple store savait pas si allait continuer ou pas.
> 
> ...


 
Tu parles tjs de 10%, mais pour les pro c'est 20% de reduction non? Tu peux me confirmer stp?
Est ce qu'on recois vraiment gratuitement le LEOPARD, apres la MAJ de nouveau macbookpro?
Merci....


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

flypig a dit:


> Tu parles tjs de 10%, mais pour les pro c'est 20% de reduction non? Tu peux me confirmer stp?
> Est ce qu'on recois vraiment gratuitement le LEOPARD, apres la MAJ de nouveau macbookpro?
> Merci....





Oui ca ! 20 % pour les machines dites professionnelles


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

Ben la dame d'Apple France m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait pas confirmer que Leopard serait envoy&#233; comme l'a &#233;t&#233; Tiger &#224; sa sortie


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Normal la dame ne sait rien a l'avance  . C'est comme les annonces mat&#233;rielles , ils ne le savent que 5 minutes avant nous , c'est tout  . Apr&#232;s pour les responsables , ils le savent 2/3 jours avant


----------



## scarab714 (8 Juin 2007)

Salut tout le monde !!!
Je vient juste de découvrir le ACD Student.
J'ai encore pas tout comprit.
Par contre pour pouvoir ma renseigner, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner le numéro de téléphone à appeler pour se renseigner ?
Je compterais m'acheter le nouveau macbook pro qui vaut 1399.
C'est pour sa que si je pourrait avoir 20 % de réduc, je serais très intéressé.
Si sa dérange pas à quelqu'un de me re expliquer comment marche ce système et si je peut l'utiliser ?

Je vous remercie


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

Ben il y a 480 messages avant le tien, tu y trouveras des r&#233;ponses, d&#233;j&#224; ! 

MacBook Pro: 20&#37; de r&#233;duc, y compris sur les options, &#233;crans pris en m&#234;me temps, etc il me semble. (sauf iPod, AppleTV, accessoires etc)


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

scarab714 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !!!
> Je vient juste de découvrir le ACD Student.
> J'ai encore pas tout comprit.
> Par contre pour pouvoir ma renseigner, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner le numéro de téléphone à appeler pour se renseigner ?
> ...



le macbook pro a 1399 moi j'ai pas vu ....

1899 c'est le prix de l'entrée de game et sinon comme dis plus haut c'est 20% de réduction sur la gamme pro




====================

Question de moi : 

Quand j'ai ca comme statut : 

ADC student Membership ( pending ) 


Ca veut dire que je suis en attente d'etre validé ? 

ca change en quoi une fois que je suis validé comme étudiant ?


----------



## scarab714 (8 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> le macbook pro a 1399 moi j'ai pas vu ....
> 
> 1899 c'est le prix de l'entrée de game et sinon comme dis plus haut c'est 20% de réduction sur la gamme pro



Ha oui, pardon, j'ai confondus le 1 avec le 2.
Celui que je parle est à 2399 

Par contre svp, pouvez vous juste me passer le numéro à appelé concernant ce système.
J'ai essayé d'appelé l'apple store, mais je tombe jamais sur quelqu'un au bout du fils.
Je vous remercie


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

bah pourtant c'est au numéro de l'apple store que tu dois te renseigner


----------



## scarab714 (8 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> bah pourtant c'est au numéro de l'apple store que tu dois te renseigner



Oui c'est bon, j'ai réussi.
Je vous remercies et je suis désolé pour mes question stupide.
Je ne peut pas car je suis pas encore étudiant à l'université.
Domage, ce sera pour plus tard.


----------



## Luke58 (8 Juin 2007)

Et pour la confirmation du statut d'étudiant à envoyer à Apple, c'est à soi de faire la démarche, ils te demandent rien.

Un e-mail à eurodev@apple.com avec un petit mot expliquant qu'on veut faire activer son compte. On précise son nom et son numéro d'inscrit ADC.
En pièce jointe : photocopie d'un certificat de scolarité et éventuellement carte d'identité.


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

ok ^^ je l'ai fait déja se matin ^^ 

il faut combien de temps en général pour que ca soit activé ?


----------



## asap (8 Juin 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je fais mes premiers pas sur ce forum... Je souhaite acheter un macbook mais mon budget est encore limité et je cherche toutes les astuces possibles pour obtenir une réduc. Un vendeur sur ebay propose une "astuce" pour bénéficier d'une réduc de 15% (soit le macbook à partir de 890...
Quelqu'un connaît cette manip?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/15-REDUC-APPLE-S...3435776QQihZ011QQcategoryZ69560QQcmdZViewItem

Merci d'avance


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

Le refurb ?


----------



## scarab714 (8 Juin 2007)

asap a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!
> 
> Je fais mes premiers pas sur ce forum... Je souhaite acheter un macbook mais mon budget est encore limit&#233; et je cherche toutes les astuces possibles pour obtenir une r&#233;duc. Un vendeur sur ebay propose une "astuce" pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'une r&#233;duc de 15&#37; (soit le macbook &#224; partir de 890&#8364;...
> Quelqu'un conna&#238;t cette manip?
> ...



Oui je connais.
C'est en fait une manip pas tr&#232;s honn&#234;tes mais qui marche.
En fait sa provient d'une grande &#233;cole qui est un peut partout dans le monde.
Et cette &#233;cole a en fait un apple store sp&#233;cialement con&#231;u pour ses &#233;tudiants. Tout ce qui est prit dans ce apple store a 15% en moins.
J'ai moi m&#234;me test&#233;, mais j'ai rien achetais.
Par exemple le macbook pro qui vaux 2399 &#8364; est &#224; 2040 &#8364; avec les 15% en moin.
Si on passe commande sur ce store, c'est comme si on pass&#233; commande sur le apple store &#233;tudiant.
On commande et on paye et on recois l'objet.
A priori, apple ne demanderait pas de preuve ou quoi que ce soi.
Sa marche exactement comme le apple store &#233;tudiant.
En fait tout simplement c'est un apple store &#233;tudiant sp&#233;cialement con&#231;u pour les &#233;l&#232;ve de cet institue. Dailleur dans le store, on aper&#231;ois le logos de l'&#233;cole.

Sur ebay, le truc vendu et un fichier word qui donne le lien vert le site de cette institut et dans ce lien ce trouve tout les apple store de cette &#233;cole dans les diff&#233;rent pays.

Voila.


----------



## asap (8 Juin 2007)

Je te remercie scarab pour ton info
disposerais tu par hasard de ce lien?


----------



## scarab714 (8 Juin 2007)

asap a dit:


> Je te remercie scarab pour ton info
> disposerais tu par hasard de ce lien?


Non, on m'en a juste parl&#233;.


----------



## asap (8 Juin 2007)

tant pis, merci kan même


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> ok ^^ je l'ai fait déja se matin ^^
> 
> il faut combien de temps en général pour que ca soit activé ?



je réitere vu qu'om me répond pas :mouais:


----------



## arcank (8 Juin 2007)

Si on r&#233;pond pas c'est qu'on sait pas :mouais:

C'est pas une hotline, c'est un forum communautaire


----------



## super_bretzel (8 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> je r&#233;itere vu qu'om me r&#233;pond pas :mouais:



salut,
j'ai envoy&#233; les documents le mercredi
,le jeudi il m'ont dit que le fax etait mal pass&#233;
, le vendredi je scanne et j'envoi par mail ,
, le lundi : 
J&#8217;ai le plaisir de confirmer que votre document d'escolarit&#233; a et&#233; accept&#233; et votre compte est maintenant actif et pr&#234;t &#224; utiliser.

Maintenant c'&#233;tait il y &#224; 2 semaines , &#224; l'epoque o&#249; tout le monde ne se jetait pas sur l'ADC  pour avoir les nouveaux MBP &#224; 20&#37; .....

perso j'ai eu le MBP de base + DD 160G &#224; 1580&#8364; 

Commande obligatoire par t&#233;lephone pour l'ADC.

Sinon je suis dispo pour tout autre question ! 
d'ailleurs j'en ai une :
 le monthly mail est un courrier r&#233;el (la poste) ou un simple e-mail ? qu'est-ce que c'est exactement?
 parce qu'il parait que je vais avoir un beau T-SHIRT ....


----------



## blafoot (8 Juin 2007)

normalement c'est un vrai courier avec des vrais CD et le premier tu recois normalement un T shirt apparement ^^ 


Merci pour ta réponse on ne peut plus claire


----------



## super_bretzel (8 Juin 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> normalement c'est un vrai courier avec des vrais CD et le premier tu recois normalement un T shirt apparement ^^
> 
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse on ne peut plus claire



Elle est pas belle la vie ....


----------



## Luke58 (9 Juin 2007)

Ouais dans ce genre.
Actuellement je reçois un DVD par mois, par courrier.

Et le mois suivant ton abonnement, le premier mois en fait, tu reçois un gros package avec un DVD de Tiger, un DVD de développeurs et un T-shirt.

Enfin c'était le cas y'a un an.


----------



## arcank (9 Juin 2007)

Et donc, vous pensez que Leopard sera envoy&#233; aux abonn&#233;s ADC Student ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Juin 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Et donc, vous pensez que Leopard sera envoyé aux abonnés ADC Student ?



Oui


----------



## spermo (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Je pars au nouveau mexique dans quelques jours jusqu'a debut juillet. Je voulais donc savoir si je pouvais m'inscrire au ADC student en france avec ma carte d'etudiant francaise puis, une fois aux USA, acheter un macbook pro avec la remise de 20%?
Et comment ca ce passe la bas au niveau des taxes?
Merci d'avance


----------



## super_bretzel (9 Juin 2007)

spermo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pars au nouveau mexique dans quelques jours jusqu'a debut juillet. Je voulais donc savoir si je pouvais m'inscrire au ADC student en france avec ma carte d'etudiant francaise puis, une fois aux USA, acheter un macbook pro avec la remise de 20%?
> Et comment ca ce passe la bas au niveau des taxes?
> Merci d'avance



salut, je pense que oui. 
pour être sur demande à  eurodev@apple.com. Ils repondent très rapidement.

@+


----------



## spermo (10 Juin 2007)

Merci, je leur ai envoyé un mail.
Si d'autres penvent temoigner qu'ils le fassent 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## spermo (11 Juin 2007)

Euh... en fait, je leur ai ecris en francais. Ais je eu tort?


----------



## arcank (11 Juin 2007)

Probablement : )

Mais on sait jamais


----------



## spermo (11 Juin 2007)

J'ai appelé apple france, le gars m'a demandé de lui envoyer mon adresse postal par mail avant de discuter. Il m'a dit que c'etait (l'ADC) reservé aux programmeurs (Hors, *pour l'instant* j'ai une carte d'etudiant en medecine). Et biensur il voulait deja me vendre un macbook francais.
Ils ont des com sur les ventes ou quoi?


----------



## super_bretzel (12 Juin 2007)

spermo a dit:


> Ils ont des com sur les ventes ou quoi?



Oui !


----------



## flypig (12 Juin 2007)

Luke58 a dit:


> Et pour la confirmation du statut d'étudiant à envoyer à Apple, c'est à soi de faire la démarche, ils te demandent rien.
> 
> Un e-mail à eurodev@apple.com avec un petit mot expliquant qu'on veut faire activer son compte. On précise son nom et son numéro d'inscrit ADC.
> En pièce jointe : photocopie d'un certificat de scolarité et éventuellement carte d'identité.


 
Je l'ai fait il y a 2 jours, je n'ai tjs pas de réponse de leur part.. Quelqu'un sait combien de jours il fo attendre pour l'activer? C'est vraiment tres dur d'attendre!!j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir commander mon macbook pro tt de suite! Merci


----------



## Ligeard (12 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,
Juste pour être sur avant de m'abonner et de tenter mon grand switch: 
 - On souscrit à cette offre http://developer.apple.com/fr/membership/
 Je me demande par là si c'est bien l'ADC student ou si il existe différentes versions de l'ADC, je cherche celle pour les étudiants.
 - J'envoie ensuite par mail, eurodev@apple.com, la photocopie de ma carte d'identité et d'un certificat de scolarité ( + la carte d'étudiant?), j'attends l'activation de mon compte et je peux passer commande par téléphone et découvrir la pomme?
 Merci d'avance.


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Juin 2007)

C'est en tout cas ce que j'ai fait, l'ADC version de base co&#251;te 99$, alors que les autres sont vraiment beaucoup plus chers, ensuite ta d&#233;marche est celle que j'ai aussi eue. J'ai aussi envoy&#233; la photocopie de ma carte d'&#233;tudiant au cas o&#249;, par contre le d&#233;lais d'activation n'a pas &#233;t&#233; bien long, suffit juste ensuite de commander par t&#233;l&#233;phone, j'&#233;tais tomb&#233; sur un monsieur bien sympathique !


----------



## Ligeard (12 Juin 2007)

merci pour ta réponse, mais si je peux me permettre, qu'as-tu commandé? As-tu obtenu une petite remise? J'espérait en fait que pour l'achat d'un MBP à 1500, il ferait un geste!?


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

Ben -20&#37; ...


----------



## blafoot (12 Juin 2007)

voila mon compte ADC vient d'etre activé récapitulatif : 

Je paye jeudi soir , j'envoye un mail avec photocopie carte identité + carte étudiant vendredi matin à eurodev@apple.com ( en francais ) 

Mardi matin tjs rien ... je réenvois un mail ( en anglais cette fois ) 

2 h plus tard compte activé ..

Hasard ou alors il faut vraiment envoyer en anglais ??? ...

Mystere ^^


----------



## Ligeard (12 Juin 2007)

Non mais je parle d'une offre sur une sacoche, ou autre cadeau....


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2007)

Peut &#234;tre Leopard &#224; sa sortie

Un Tee-Shirt



Les 20 &#37; suffisent pas ??


----------



## spermo (12 Juin 2007)

J'ai ouvert un compte ADC free avant d'acheter mon compte ADC student, ca n'est pas grave?
Parce que nul part ils me demandent de leur envoyer ma carte d'etudiant... (mais je l'ai fait quand meme)

Autre probleme: mon nom avec lequel j'ai prix l'adc et celui de ma carte etudiant ne sont pas les memes..... C'est grave docteur?


----------



## MaCinTof (18 Juin 2007)

Je viens de commander l'ADC Student. Ils ne m'ont pas demandé d'envoyer une carte ou quoi que ce soit mais par mesure de précaution c envoyé  Carte identité + confirmation inscription au CNED....

En attente ....


----------



## HImac in touch (18 Juin 2007)

Tiens nous au courant dans les mois à venir si jamais ils t'envoient un DVD de Leopard


----------



## MaCinTof (18 Juin 2007)

sans probleme


----------



## Ligeard (18 Juin 2007)

Ca y est j'ai décidé de me lançer et de switcher! 
Seulement je suis en train de m'inscrire à l'ADC, j'ai coché la case "Student box" afin de souscrire à l'ADC student, mais il me demande le " Sutdent Number", que veulent-ils?
 Le numéro NIP, INE??


----------



## MaCinTof (18 Juin 2007)

le CNED étant un établissement a part, j'ai donné mon numéro d'identifiant au CNED. Pour les étudiants en voie normale, je pense que le numéro INE est acceptable


----------



## Ligeard (18 Juin 2007)

Merci Macintof, j'ai entré le numéro INE.
La je viens de recevoir le mail comme quoi j'ai bien cré un compte.
maintenant je clique sur " ADC products" et je choisis ADC student??


----------



## MaCinTof (18 Juin 2007)

ouais l'ADC Student a 99 EUR


----------



## MaCinTof (18 Juin 2007)

Par contre j'ai commandé, mais j'ai toujours rien dans "Assets" quand je me connecte sur connect.apple.com ....... normal svp ?


----------



## Ligeard (18 Juin 2007)

OK merci, c'est ce que je viens de faire.
Par contre maintenant comment je fais pour voir mon staut, je sais que je n'ai pas envoyé mes papiers, je vais le faire dans la soirée, mais je voudrais vérifier si j'ai bien fait comme il fait.
Je cherche les infos concernant l'activation du compte?
PS: C'est le numéro Member Number que l'on envoie avec les papiers?


----------



## MaCinTof (18 Juin 2007)

va sur connect.apple.com, tu rentres ton apple ID + pass ... mais moi je ne vois toujours rien, alors que les documents ont été envoyés. Je pensais au moins voir "Pending..." mais rien, a suivre donc

si quelqu'un pouvait me confirmer que j'ai bien tout fait, merci !


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

ma commande est pass&#233;e en "Termin&#233;e", mais toujours rien sur http://connect.apple.com et eurodev@apple.com ne r&#233;pondent pas, que ce soit en anglais ou Francais .......

Ils parlent d'un code d'Activation qu'on recoit par email, normal que je n'ai toujours rien recu depuis ma commande ?


----------



## blafoot (19 Juin 2007)

vérifie ta boite mail ... tu va recevoir un code d'activation 

Une fois que tu l'a tu va sur connect.apple.com ... tu l'active ... tu passe en ( pending ) 

Tu envois les preuves que tu es étudiant : ( carte d'étudiant ou certificat de cours + carte d'identitée )  à eurodev@apple.com

Tu attends 2 - 3 jours ( des fois ca va plus vite  ) et hop ton statut passe de (pending ) a ADC Student member


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

je check ma boite email toutes les 8 minutes (automatiquement)... toujours rien depuis hier, j'ai command&#233; en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s midi hier......

Pour les preuves, c'est un probleme si je les ai d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; ? En fait je n'ai pas attendu davoir un code d'activation, j'ai envoy&#233; dans la foul&#233;e de ma commande .........

pour le moment, rien de chez rien cot&#233; code, seulement un mail r&#233;capitulatif de ma commande et qui me dit que je recevrai des informations d&#233;taill&#233;es sur mon code d'activation dans un mail s&#233;par&#233;.


----------



## arcank (19 Juin 2007)

Mais tu as bien eu les 20 &#37; ?!? 
Il me semble qu'il faille passer par l'Apple Store au t&#233;l&#233;phone pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier des 20%, non ?


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

il faut d'abord qu'ils activent mon compte, ce qui n'est pas fait donc je peux pas les appeler pour passer commande.... j'attends impérativement l'activation mais bon, j'aurai bien aimé passer commande aujourd'hui, chose qui ne va pas etre possible je sens .....


----------



## arcank (19 Juin 2007)

Ok, excuse moi je n'avais pas compris ton post pr&#233;c&#233;dent.
Tu disais avoir command&#233;. Tu parlais de l'abonnement ADC Student, et pas de l'ordinateur.

C'est toujours comme &#231;a, l'attente pour commander 
Patience, patience !


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

Si certains l'ayant commandé pouvaient me dire quand a peu près ils ont recu leur code activation via email ?

J'ai des soucis des fois sur le serveur mail mais bon, toujours rien de la part d'Apple.... aurais je dû recevoir déjà le code ? Au quel cas... j'ai encore eu un probleme de mail :s

thx


----------



## lulu74 (19 Juin 2007)

Destresse coco, tu es un grand garcon tu peux attendre un jour ou deux avant de crier qu'ils t'ont oubli&#233;!

Alors j'ai command&#233; l'adc student dimanche vers 14-15h sur apple.ch. J'ai recu le mail hier &#224; 19h30 avec mon code d'activation. Moi aussi c'etait marqu&#233; commande termin&#233;e avant que j'ai mon code.

Sinon ce n'est pas malin d'avoir envoy&#233; tes justificatifs avant d'avoir ton compte en pending. Parce que pour le moment pour les gars d'ADC, tu n'as pas encore un compte student.
a++


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

Asset Name Quantity Expires on Transfer  ADC Student Membership (Pending)  1 19 Jun 2008
Ca y est je suis en PENDING.......... je les recontacte pour leur redonner les infos.


----------



## lulu74 (19 Juin 2007)

Tu vois, il ne fallait pas s'inquieter. Alors avant que tu stresses pour l'activation de ton compte, moi j'ai envoy&#233; hier soir et toujours pas de r&#233;ponse. Normal quoi. Tu ne r&#233;ussiras pas &#224; commander ton mac today!


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

oui, je stressais surtout car vu le nombre de mails qui passe a la trappe sur cette foutue boîte...... je m'inquiétais un peu. Enfin tant pis, vais prendre mon mal en patience


----------



## Ligeard (19 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai reçu mon code d'activation aujourd'hui.
Je viens d'activer mon compte, mon statut est donc passé en "pending".
Je viens de leur envoyer le mail avec les documents, j'attends désormais.
En fait c'est du rapide, c'est juste que nous sommes, trop, impatients!


----------



## MaCinTof (19 Juin 2007)

Apparemment ca demande un peu de temps quand meme pour les documents, mais bon, on va prendre notre mal en patience


----------



## blafoot (19 Juin 2007)

pour les documents il faut compter 2-3 jours .... enfin moi c'est ce que j'ai du attendre


----------



## lulu74 (20 Juin 2007)

Je ne vais pas créer un post pour une question alors je la met ici :

peut on payer en plusieurs fois sans frais en appelant l'apple store? Juste parce que le plafond de ma carte va etre atteint si je fais en une fois...

Merci.


----------



## MaCinTof (20 Juin 2007)

C'est bon mon compte ADC Student est ACTIF ! Reste a commander mais faut d'abord appeler la banque pour cela, et c'est fermé


----------



## guiguilap (21 Juin 2007)

Tu vas acheter quoi MaCinTof ?


----------



## MaCinTof (21 Juin 2007)

Un MBP 15 pouces et un iMAC 20 pouces (dans un ou deux mois). pour le MBP 15.4 je ne peux pas en voir un devant mes yeux car pas de magasins FNAC... c'est un peu chiant car la polémique sur les écrans jaunes me fait un peu peur :/


----------



## Vincent de La Vega (21 Juin 2007)

J'aimerais savoir si c'est vrai que les ADC student membership recevront gratuitement Léopard dès sa sortie ou il y a des conditions?


Merci


----------



## jodido (22 Juin 2007)

Vincent de La Vega a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si c'est vrai que les ADC student membership recevront gratuitement Léopard dès sa sortie ou il y a des conditions?
> 
> 
> Merci


oui et c'est indiqué sur le site de l'offre


----------



## guiguilap (22 Juin 2007)

N'aie pas peur, ce n'est qu'une rumeur bête véhiculée par MacBidouille :rateau: 
Moi aussi j'attends la prochaine mise à jour du iMac 20", pour faire un copain a mon Macbook


----------



## MaCinTof (22 Juin 2007)

je sais pas quoi faire moi, certains des nouveaux design ne me plaisent pas du tout, par contre l'actuel design j'adore ............

si ce n'est qu'une simple mise a jour matériel jvais avoir les boules.... et s'ils changent le design et que j'aime pas, j'aurai les boules aussi. Cruel dilemme


----------



## MaCinTof (22 Juin 2007)

sinon mon compte ADC est activé mais on recoit quand le package chez soi ? Aucune indication sur ma commande.... a part "Terminée"


----------



## Ligeard (23 Juin 2007)

Me revoilà aprés quelques problémes suite à un changement de FAI, j'ai commandé mon MBP aujourd'hui, le vendeur m'a finalement convaincu pour l'écran brillant, j'espére ne pas le regretter!!
 Sinon le délai de livraison est de 2 semaines!
C'est long, mais j'espére pas être déçu, je ne connais pas Mac, et par l'écran brillant.


----------



## MaCinTof (23 Juin 2007)

bravo pour ton achat.

sinon quand c'est marqué "Terminée" sur l'ADC Student, pourquoi on peut pas suivre le colis ? Y a pas un numéro, n'importe quel transporteur ? C'est un peu chiant on sait pas où ca en est ....


----------



## jodido (23 Juin 2007)

MaCinTof a dit:


> bravo pour ton achat.
> 
> sinon quand c'est marqué "Terminée" sur l'ADC Student, pourquoi on peut pas suivre le colis ? Y a pas un numéro, n'importe quel transporteur ? C'est un peu chiant on sait pas où ca en est ....


Si ta commande n'a pas été expédié il va falloir attendre pour avoir plus d'infos


----------



## MaCinTof (23 Juin 2007)

ah ouais, Terminée ca signifie pas Expedié ? Ptain ils sont long pour une boite.........


----------



## Emmitt (25 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous, 

Voilà j'aurai besoin d'un avis.
J'ai vu qu'il ya des offre super interessantes sur l'adc student. un MB noir a 1418 &#8364; avec l'APP et MAc office inclus et un MBP 15" à 1829 &#8364;. Le seul hic est que je ne suis pas etudiant. Mais j'ai un pote qui l'est encore. je voulais savoir si je pouvais feinter le coup. Et j'ai aussi lu que c'etait un contrat d'un an!!! C'est à dire?


----------



## MaCinTof (25 Juin 2007)

1829 EUR ? avec l'ADC student tu as droit a -20% sur la gamme pro, soit le premier MBP a 1519.20 EUr au lieu de 1899.

Tu peux tenter, ils demandent une photocopie de la carte d'identité et un certif de scolarité ou une carte etudiant, au choix.

Tu souscris au programme pour un AN durant lequel tu recois tous les mois ton kit de developpeur (CD....ect)

Tu ne peux profiter des 20% qu'une seule fois, et c'est pour la vie, tu ne peux plus ensuite.

Enfin, si tu comptes prendre un Macbook, et pas un macbookpro, je te conseillerai de passer par l'OFUP qui propose -10% (comme l'ADC Student sur la gamme public), et l'OFUP ne coûte rien, contrairement à ADC Student que tu payeras 99 EUR.


----------



## Emmitt (25 Juin 2007)

BAh pour les 1829 &#8364;, j'ai vu ca ici.
http://promo.euro.apple.com/edu/ind/mipe/fr/

OK je vais voir avec mon pote. Le truc est qu'il y aura mon nom sur a CB qui reglera l'achat et su rl'adresse de livraison.  Ca peut poser problème à ton avis?

Et j'ai pas bien compris la souscription au programme d'1 an et tous les mois je recois des trucs!!!!! SI demain je souscris un Adc, est-ce que je peux avoir mon Macbook par exemple avec tous les cd fournis (mac office etc). Et est-ce qu eje peux regler la somme totu de suite?


----------



## MaCinTof (25 Juin 2007)

c'est l'offre MIPE, autre chose qu'ADC encore ........ je connais pas bien MIPE

pour ADC : 

- tu souscris a ADC Student et tu regles 99 EUR
-tu attends qu'apple t'envoie un code de confirmation et de validation (quelques jours)
- tu envoies photocopie carte identité + certification scolarité/carte étudiant a eurodev@apple.Com

- tu passes commande par téléphone en spécifiant que tu as l'ADC pour les 20%.


----------



## Emmitt (25 Juin 2007)

Oki merci pour les infos. Je vais me renseigner sur l'Offre MIPE.


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

jodido a dit:


> oui et c'est indiqué sur le site de l'offre


C'est &#233;crit nul part. Tu re&#231;ois l'OS qui est commercialis&#233; &#224; la date de ton inscription. Rien ne dit qu'ils offriront Leopard si tu es abonn&#233; avant sa sortie. Cela dit, c'est ce qu'ils avaient fait pour Tiger. Mais rien ne dit qu'ils vont recommencer.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Salut!

J'ai quelques questions sur l'ADC.
J'ai cherché sur le site mais je n'ai pas trouvé où est indiqué qu'on a le droit à 20% de réduction sur le macbook pro, quelqu'un a t'il un lien ?
Ces 20% de réduction sont valable sur toute une commande ou juste sur le macbook ? Apple Care compris ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

http://developer.apple.com/students/sthardware.html


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

j'ai déjà été sur cette page mais je ne vois pas où c'est marqué ...


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

En plien milieu: "If you are purchasing peripherals (monitor, cable, etc.) you MUST order all items at the same time as your system purchase."

Et ainsi tu as la r&#233;duc sur les accessoires. Je pense que l'Apple Care fait partie du lot, mais il faudrait v&#233;rifier.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

ah ok... moi je cherchais le truc des 20 % c'est pour ça...


----------



## arcank (29 Juin 2007)

Ben 20% sur la gamme pro, 10% sur la gamme grand public.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

euh oui d'accord... mais où est ce que c'est dis explicitement sur le site!


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Juin 2007)

Cherche dans les 29 pages du topic c'est expliqué des milliards de fois ^^


----------



## lulu74 (30 Juin 2007)

studio08 a dit:


> euh oui d'accord... mais où est ce que c'est dis explicitement sur le site!


 
Je viens de commander mon mbp et j'ai bien eu 20% dessus. tu peux etre rassuré.
Pour l'apple car je l'ai eu a 481 CHF au lieu de 579. C'est le prix du store education et non pas 20%.

C'est bête je voulais demander au monsieur pour leopard et j'ai oublié. Il n'aurait sans doute pas su de toute facon

a++


----------



## laulau56 (24 Juillet 2007)

Ugh! C'est mon premier message sur ce forum ... donc voil&#224; je m'auto-souhaite la bienvenue (  ) ! J'ai une question assez cibl&#233;e mais je ne sais pas si on a r&#233;pondu &#224; cette question parmis les 29 pages de ce sujet et je vais &#234;tre tr&#232;s franc avec vous, j'ai pas beaucoup cherch&#233; (d&#233;sol&#233;!) mais mon temps est limit&#233;. Bref, je souhaiterais faire l'acquisition d'un Macbook Pro 15,4"&#224; 2,2 GHz et j'ai r&#233;cemment d&#233;couvert l'offre tr&#232;s avantageuse de l'ADC Student : je suis bien un &#233;tudiant (c'est m&#234;me ma deuxi&#232;me ann&#233;e) mais un probl&#232;me se pose &#224; moi (probl&#232;me r&#233;current d'ailleurs, dans la vie) : je voudrais savoir si cette offre s'adresse &#224; moi &#233;tant donn&#233; que je n'ai pas 18 ans, et si non, est-ce qu' un de mes parents peut se porter garant ?. De fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, j'aimerais aussi savoir si les r&#233;ductions de l'Apple Store Education s'adresse &#224; moi (ce serait pour commander des trucs apr&#232;s la dur&#233;e de l'ADC Student). 

En esp&#233;rant que vous pourrez donner suite &#224; mon message,

Merci d'avance.

Laurent.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2007)

Malheureusement il faut bien avoir 18 ans...

Extrait du site ADC d'Apple



> Start changing the world today with the ADC Student Membership. This affordable, one-year program makes it easy for students to connect with Apple and learn to develop on Mac OS X. *If you are 18 years of age or older* and enrolled in a college or university, the ADC Student Membership provides the tools and resources you need to take your development skills to the next level.


----------



## laulau56 (25 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup. C'est pas grave, j'utiliserais l'offre pour ma soeur...


----------



## pinpin73 (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous, me voici enfin faisant partis de votre communauté!!! Et oui j ai switcher pour un macbook pro 15 pouces, 2,2ghz!!!

Et en plus grace a vous (macgé et les macgénautes), j'ai pu beneficier de 20% sur mon macbook pro. Le reve!!!

Je vous explique, j ai acheter l ADC student hier soir a 19H. Reçu le code d activation ce matin vers 10 Heures. Dans la foulée, je faxe mes justificatifs (carte d etudiants + permis)... et ce soir, je jubile... compte validé...

Ni une, ni deux, je take my phone (malheureusement pas encore de "i" devant le phone) et j appelle l apple store.

10 minutes de conversation, 1500 euros en moins... et ça y est, j'ai switcher apres de longs mois d attente. Tout s est acceleré avec l offre ADC qui a porté le macbook pro a ma bourse.

Alors je n'ai qu'une chose a vous dire: UN GRAND MERCI POUR VOS INFOS.

Il ne me reste plus qu'a attendre patiement que le pere noel passe... mi aout!!!

Allez bonne continuation et j espere que mon temoignage encouragera d autre frileux comme je l etais.

A plus


----------



## arcank (31 Juillet 2007)

En guise de remerciements, envoie une petite s&#233;rie de photo du d&#233;ballage !!


----------



## laulau56 (31 Juillet 2007)

pinpin73 a dit:


> ... mi aout!!!



Mi-Ao&#251;t ! T'as de la chance, je l'ai command&#233; il y a 4 jours et il arrive que le 21/08 :hein:
Je suis s&#251;r que c'est &#224; cause de cette c******* d'iSkin ...


----------



## pinpin73 (1 Août 2007)

pas de probleme pour les photos, j ai vraiment hate. Normalement c'est pour le 13 aout. 

.

Bonne continuation...


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Août 2007)

Pour moi ça sera pour le 7 Aout , mais bon c'est pas la même chose


----------



## theoo (10 Août 2007)

Salut tlm,

Deux petites questions rapides :
- Je compte commander dans les jours qui viennent, ai-je une chance de recevoir mon mac(book) d'ici la fin du mois ?
- Si je paie par carte, à quel moment s'effectue le prélévement ? A la commande, à l'envoi ou à la réception ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pinpin73 (13 Août 2007)

Pour le macbook, je n ai auncune idée des delais. Pour le macbook pro il faut compter environ 3 semaines.

Quant au debit, il est dans la foulée de la commande.


----------



## guiguilap (13 Août 2007)

Oui theoo, les MacBooks arrivent rapidement


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais juste savoir si on peut acheter un kit maintenant avec une carte pour l'ann&#233;e 2006/2007.

Je voulais aussi savoir si ma soeur qui est &#233;tudiante et qui s'en fiche de sa r&#233;duction peut me passer sa carte d'identit&#233; et eutdiante et me laisser me servir et b&#233;n&#233;ficier du kit ADC, et ainsi commander avec un compte apple avec un prenom diff&#233;rent.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## lulu74 (3 Novembre 2007)

Hello,

Apr&#232;s avoir obtenu 20&#37; sur mon mbp en juin, je viens de recevoir leopard gratis  tout ca pour dire que l'adc c'est quand m&#234;me vachement cool et il ne faudrait pas que ca tombe dans les oubliettes du forum


----------



## captsubasa59 (4 Novembre 2007)

Ces derniers temps je me tate (  ) de plus en plus sur l'achat d'un Macbook(pro).
Je viens juste de d&#233;couvrir cette offre ADC et tout ceci est encore  un peu flou pour moi . M&#234;me si  je suis all&#233; faire un tour dans ces 30 dernieres pages, je reste un peu sceptique par rapport a certaines informations ( 2004...).

J'aimerais savoir :

Ou doit on s'inscrire &#224; cette offre ? (les &#233;tapes &#224; suivre ( je sais un peu les documents &#224; fournir etc.).
Cette offre s'applique t elle &#233;galement pour les Macbooks ?
Peut on acheter plusieurs mac en meme temps ( imac+macbook) ?
Cette offre s'applique sur quel store ( education , normal ) ?


----------



## lulu74 (4 Novembre 2007)

Tu as raison, ca commence a etre un peu le bazar sur ce topic alors je vais essayer de faire un petit résumé issu de mon expérience.

Tu vas sur cette page ou tu crées un compte gratuitement. Ensuite tu achetes le pack qui se trouve a cette page et qui se nomme adc student membership. Tu seras redirigé vers le store de ton pays et le prix varie donc avec apple de 99$ aux usa à 99 euros en france (et oui...). Tu devras ensuite confirmer ton status d'étudiant en envoyant un mail avec carte d'identité et carte détudiant (valide héhé). L'adresse est comme eurodev@apple.com mais jai la flemme de chercher l'adresse exacte... (edit, j'ai vérifié c'est bien ca)

Une fois ton statut active (instead of pending), tu as droit à UNE ristourne (pendant toute ta vie donc acheter le macpro a 10000 euros est bien plus interessant que d'acheterle mini :rateau: ) sur le materiel de ton choix sur le store normal. C'est à dire 20% sur la gamme pro (mbp, mcpro) et 10% sur le reste (imac, mb, mini). si tu achetes tes accessoires comme une housse en meme temps tu as 10% aussi dessus (jai eu ca). l'apple care est lui au prix du store étudiant meme si tu commande en meme temps.

Tu recois en plus tout les mois pendant un an un kit du parfait petit developeur qui ne te servira surement a rien, mais tu pourras te la peter avec. (tu recois un tshirt apple XXL aussi le premier mois qui te servira bcp en tant que pyjama ou pour faire la loque sur ton mac fraichement acheté.

Tu recois pour finir une version de mac osX en cours. Moi je crois que jai recu tiger au debut, je suis pas sur... et la je viens de recevoir le beau leopard que je vais installer demain!

Voila, ce post est le plus important des 30 dernières pages (autocongratulations)  

See you.


----------



## captsubasa59 (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## AlexZen (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je profite du sujet pour poser une petite question ... voire deux lol
J'ai dans la tete l'achat d'un macpro, qd je vois l'ADC et sa reduction de 20% il est difficile de ne pas se laisser tenter. Malheureusement je ne suis plus étudiant mais j'en côtoie encore énormément. Est ce que vous pensez que c'est possible de passer par une connaissance ? comment faire pour la garantie, achat avec la cb et livraison ?
Je cherche une solution ...
Merci pour vos réponses !

PS1 : j'ai lu que dans le cadre d'un achat le proprietaire ne peut revendre son mac avant la premiere année. Mais ensuite quid de l'applecare et autre ?
PS2 : je ne veux pas paraitre grossier en demandant ca mais bon sait on jamais


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Janvier 2008)

Est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir 20% sur le MacBook Air avec l'ADC??? (je me tâte :rose: )


----------



## HImac in touch (21 Janvier 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre plutôt un Ma&c Book PRo


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Janvier 2008)

Parce que j'hésite à faire le gros combo: MBA+MP
La légèreté et la puissance.


----------



## NightWalker (21 Janvier 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Parce que j'hésite à faire le gros combo: MBA+MP
> La légèreté et la puissance.



pfff... c'est pas un combo ça... c'est un air drive...  
Utiliser un MP comme lecteur DVD (BlueRay?) pour le MBA c'est pas mal comme idée


----------



## Genghis (21 Janvier 2008)

Hum c'est pratiquement tentant de prendre la réduction ADC sur un MacBook Pro ça permet d'avoir 

un mac book pro 15 pouces 2,2 ghz, avec 2 go de ram, et une Nvidia 8600 GT avec 128 mo, et surtout un disque dur de 160 Go pour 1821,192 euros (1583,192 d'ordi + 99 euros d'adhésion ADC + 139 euros de Office 2008).
On gagne donc 40 giga de disque dur pour 8 euros de moins.

Par contre avec l'offre Mipe on bénéficie d'une garantie pièce et main d'oeuvre de deux ans en sus. Et c'est cool d'avoir deux ans de garantie sur une telle bête...


J'ai une question tout de même, j'ai lu que l'Apple Care par l'ADC était au prix du store étudiant ( donc 364,78 euros au lieu de 439 euros), ma question sera donc de savoir si la réduc de 20 % ce fait aussi sur les 364,78 euros de l'Apple Care ?


----------



## arcank (21 Janvier 2008)

Je crois ne pas me tromper en te disant que : non. C'est d'ailleurs le sens de la phrase qui dit que l'Apple Care est au prix du Store Étudiant. En dehors de la réduc, l'ADC ne vend jamais rien d'autre (pas de Store spécial, etc)


----------



## benjiwildstyle (23 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,

J'avais l'intention de m'acheter un petit macbook noir avec l'offre étudiant ainsi que l'offre de financement à 1,55/36 mois, mais voilà j'ai entendu parler de l'offre ADC et donc la possibilité de toucher le macbook pro, mais même avec les 20% je pourrai jamais payé cash, donc je voulais savoir si certain d'entre vous avait payé à crédit ?

merci


----------



## arcank (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un ami qui a eu un prêt auprès d'une banque dans le cadre de MIPE, en achetant son MacBook sur le Store étudiant, et pas une des config MIPE.

Je pense que tu peux avoir ce prêt à 0% (moins d'une centaine d'euros d'assurance cependant), sans prendre par l'offre MIPE. A fortiori par l'ADC.

-- 
Louis


----------



## etudiante31 (23 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir,
je suis étudiante et je me renseigne pour swticher ) ) mon choix se porte sur un MB blanc 2.0.
j'ai essayer d'y voir plus clair parmi toute les infos de cette discussion mais j'ai un peu de mal  
Sachant que j'ai visiter un iconcept ou il m'ont annoncer du 5 % de reduc pour les étudiants, l apple store plus au moins 6% et qi j'ai bien pigé avec l'adhesion à l'adc student c'est 10% ? 

c'est bien ça ?


----------



## benjiwildstyle (23 Janvier 2008)

oui c'est 10% (lol je lisait ton autre file!) mais faut payer 100 d'inscription et ta le droit à une seule réduction dans ta vie, pour un macbook non pro je m'orienterais plutot vers l'offre MIPE (avec ou sans crédit) je suis un peu dans ton cas sauf qu'il me faudrait plutot un pro pour faire tourner des logiciel de CAO comme Catia


----------



## iShin (23 Janvier 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> je suis étudiante et je me renseigne pour swticher ) ) mon choix se porte sur un MB blanc 2.0.
> j'ai essayer d'y voir plus clair parmi toute les infos de cette discussion mais j'ai un peu de mal
> Sachant que j'ai visiter un iconcept ou il m'ont annoncer du 5 % de reduc pour les étudiants, l apple store plus au moins 6% et qi j'ai bien pigé avec l'adhesion à l'adc student c'est 10% ?
> ...



L'adc student n'est pas une offre intéressante pour le MacBook.
Autant passer par l'Ofup qui propose une réduction de 8%


----------



## etudiante31 (24 Janvier 2008)

SUPER !!!

je viens de regarder les offre MIPE à 1129 comprenant le MB ilife msoffice et apple care de 2 ans et un parefeu 
Cela me semble plus qu' interressant  
je vais plancher sur la question 
Merci à tous !! ( hihi je vais bientot switcher !! )


----------



## arcank (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour 

Parefeu, yen a un dans tout Mac OS X... Tu veux dire Intego Virus Barrier... Ça sert à rien sur un Mac, à part pomper de la RAM. (c'est mon avis, partagé par pas mal de monde, je crois ^^)

Ya Office, c'est vrai. Moi je suis tombé amoureux de iWork.
iLife, dans tous nouveau Mac.

Ce qui est intéressant donc avec MIPE, c'est la pseudo Apple Care (deux ans au lieu de 3), le prix un peu moindre, et Office si tu utilises.

À l'inverse, il n'y a pas toutes les configs avec MIPE : celui dont tu parles n'a pas de graveur DVD par exemple. 

À toi juste de voir ce qui te convient le mieux et le moins cher 

(ADC par contre pour une telle machine, c'est pas avantageux)


----------



## etudiante31 (24 Janvier 2008)

Re, 
 

en effet j'avais pas fait la distinction entre parefeu et  intego dsl,  comme tu le fais observer il manque le graveur de dvd mais ça ne me gène pas 

par contre la question que je me pose c'est de savoir si les logiciels iwork et ms office sont en version de demonstration ds les petites lignes de l'offre c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre c'est bien cela ou ce n'est que iwork en démo ?


----------



## arcank (24 Janvier 2008)

Dans l'offre MIPE : MS Office en version complète, iWOrk en version démo.

Sur le Store : les deux en versions démo (ou alors il n'y a même pas de démo de MS Office).


----------



## etudiante31 (24 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
 concernant l'offre MIPE elle est dispo chez  les distributeurs ou seulement en ligne ? 
merci


----------



## Vincent de La Vega (24 Janvier 2008)

Il me semble qu'elle n'est disponible que sur le store, je n'ai jamais vu d'offre chez un revendeur ou un reseller, je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est dans un Apple store physique.

Il faudrait voir chez un reseller?


:mouais:​


----------



## etudiante31 (24 Janvier 2008)

je vais aller au iconcept demain pour voir mais j'ai un doute le cvendeur m'en aurai parler je pense ...
peut etre a la fnac ...


----------



## Bones (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
j'ai commandé l'ADC student il y a quelques jours, j'ai réglé la somme convenue sur le Store (mais n'est toujours pas été débité bizarrement  ) et je vient de recevoir aujourd'hui même la facture sous forme de courrier ' lettre urgente'.
Puis je bénéficier des 20 % ? Ou dois je encore attendre ?
Je n'ai pas encore envoyé de photocopie de ma carte étudiant et d'identité à eurodev@apple.com.
Dois je encore le faire ? Ou suis je déjà inscris à l'ADC ?
J'aimerai le savoir pour pouvoir passer commande de mon ordinateur sur l'Apple Store.

MErci par avance.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Février 2008)

Ben connecte toi sur l'ADC pour savoir.


----------



## arcank (25 Février 2008)

Et puis de toute façon, il faut obligatoirement passer commande par téléphone il me semble, pour avoir la réduc.


----------



## Bones (25 Février 2008)

Ben je peux me connecter à l'ADC . Y a pas de problème.

Pour avoir les 20 % , je dois simplement donner mon N° de membre ?!
C'est bien ça ? 
Non, ça à l'air tellement simple que je préfère poser la question... Dans les 30 pages du topic, il y en a qui parle d'envoyer des photocopies de leur carte étudiant et carte identité et certificat de scolarité... Que j'ai à ma disposition bien évidemment, mais que je n'ai pas encore envoyé pour l'instant.
Merci à ceux qui ont pris la peine de me répondre... Et à ceux qui me répondront.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Février 2008)

Ben oui faut donner ton numéro, et c'est tout. Des fois, il demande une confirmation, et des fois, pas.


----------



## Bones (26 Février 2008)

Cool, merci... Alors comme vous dîtes y a plus qu'à faire péter la carte bleue...

Instant fugace de bonheur, je vais (enfin) avoir mon jouet...


----------



## Philippe09B (26 Février 2008)

Salut à tous,

ca y est, je vais franchir le pas. Je switche et je passe direct par la case macbook pro, vu que le nouveau vient de sortir ^^.
Comme je suis étudiant l'ADC m'intéresse vraiment.

D'après ce que j'ai compris voici ce que je dois faire :
- m'inscrire gratuitement à l'adc online
- acheter le pack adc étudiant
- envoyer les pièces
- commander.

Mais j'ai déjà un premier problème (le premier d'une longue série me direz vous ?) :
lors de l'inscription à ADC Online, je dois impérativement remplir le champ Company/Organization.
Etant étudiant je ne sais que mettre, j'ai vu quelque part qu'il fallait mettre le nom de l'école mais j'aurai besoin d'une confirmation.
De plus en cochant la case "you are currently enrolled in a college or university" on me demande un n° d'étudiant, hors je n'en ai pas sur ma carte d'étudiant... Que faire ?

Merci

EDIT : finalement j'ai mis le n° INE pour pour mon n° étudiant et j'ai mis mon école pour la company.
J'ai aussi acheté l'ADC Student, y a plus qu'a attendre le code d'activation, surement pour demain.

Wait & See


----------



## machiga (27 Février 2008)

Hello tout le monde, 
*Bones*,
As-tu reussi à passer ta commande sans envoyer  une copie de ta carte d'identité et de ta  carte d'étudiant ?

*Philippe09B*,
Je vais surement m'acheter un macbook pro d'ici une semaine en faisant la même procédure que la tienne. Pourrais-tu nous tenir au courant de ton aventure via cette discussion ?

Merci beaucoup et bonne journée 

++
machiga


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Bien sur, voici déjà un petit récap :

26/02
18h : inscription ADC Free online
tout de suite après, achat ADC Student Membership sur l'Apple store

27/02
9h30 : réception du code d'activation de l'ADC Student, activation du compte dans la foulée. Statut du compte : Pending
10h : envoi des pièces d'identité par mail et par fax

Et maintenant attente que mon compte ne soit plus "Pending", si j'ai de la chance ca sera fait aujourd'hui, sinon demain.
Je n'aurai plus qu'à appeler l'Apple store et à commander le mbp


----------



## Bones (27 Février 2008)

Oui, c'est exactement ça.
J'ai vu "pending" moi aussi, mais je sais plus à quelle page c'est... Je crois qu'en fait mon compte est pas vraiment activé.
C'est où qu'il y a marqué "pending" , Phillippe? Peux tu me rappeler la page ?


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Connecte toi sur https://connect.apple.com
Puis clique sur "Assets" dans My Account.

Sous  								ADC Student Membership tu verras (ou pas) Pending


----------



## choca (27 Février 2008)

je suis entrain de faire exactement comme vous,

-inscrit sur l'ADC apple
- achat de l'ADC student

et là j'attend confirmation


C'est aussi pour un macbook pro , le premier de la gamme


----------



## choca (27 Février 2008)

ils vont demander de leur mailer et faxer les pieces d'identité et carte d'étudiant ?


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Ca dépend, apparemment certains ont recu un mail leur demandant d'autres pas.
Dans tous les cas, puisqu'il faut l'envoyer, autant le faire tout de suite après l'activation de l'ADC Student


----------



## Bones (27 Février 2008)

Oui, merci Phillip. 
Il y a bien inscrit 'Pending' .
Donc là que dois je faire exactement ? ( Pardon, je suis un peu boulet).


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Bones a dit:


> ( Pardon, je suis un peu boulet).



Oserai-je confirmer ? 

Maintenant tu dois envoyer, soit par mail ( eurodev@apple.com ), soit par fax ( 00441314586988 ) une photocopie de ta carte d'étudiant et d'une pièce d'identité, accompagné d'un petit mot avec ton nom, prénom et n°ADC en précisant que ton compte est "Pending" et que tu souhaites l'activer.

EDIT : faudrait vraiment faire un tuto complet, parce que la c'est vrai que c'est pas très clair et si il faut se taper les 32 pages du topic pour trouver une info... J'essaierai d'en faire un une fois ma petite aventure terminée


----------



## choca (27 Février 2008)

merci pour ces indications


----------



## Bones (27 Février 2008)

Merci, beaucoup.
C'est vrai que faire le tri dans plus de trente pages, c'est pas évident.
Merci encore Philippe Je vais envoyer mes document et , si vous le souhaitez , je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## choca (27 Février 2008)

j'attend mon code d'activation perso


----------



## benjiwildstyle (27 Février 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> EDIT : faudrait vraiment faire un tuto complet, parce que la c'est vrai que c'est pas très clair et si il faut se taper les 32 pages du topic pour trouver une info... J'essaierai d'en faire un une fois ma petite aventure terminée



ce serait super cool de ta part même si il y a quelques temps je me suis taper les 32 pages, et ce serait bien qu'un modo le mette en post it une fois fait.

Sinon personne ne va cumuler avec un crédit ? car j'ai pas franchement les moyens de payer cash,
Bon plus qu'à attendre une petite semaine pour les retour sur la bête et je l'achète,macbookpro entrée de gamme (m'en fous des intel Montevina)


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Et voila un petit tuto vite fait bien fait.
J'essaierai de le compléter au fur et à mesure et je mettrai une petite FAQ.
Version PDF à télécharger pour ceux qui préfèrent : Ici
​*Tuto : Comment bénéficier de la réduction ADC ?
 Attention ! Réservé aux étudiants !


*​    ADC (Apple Developer Connection) est un programme normalement réservé aux développeurs leur permettant ainsi de disposer d'une aide spécialisée, d'outils de développement (Xcode) et de remises sur le matériel.

Un de ces programmes, l'ADC Student, permet aux étudiants de bénéficier de ces avantages.
Il coute 99 , mais permet une réduction importante sur le matériel:
  10 % sur la gamme "Non-Pro" tels les Macbook, iMac, etc.
20 % sur la gamme "Pro", comme les Macbook Pro et les Mac Pro.

  Attention : cette remise n'est valable qu'une seule fois en une vie ! Réfléchissez donc bien avant de l'utiliser. Par exemple il existe d'autres remises à hauteur de 10 % sur le matériel pour les étudiants (MIPE, ISIC, etc.). Il est donc préférable d'appliquer cette remise pour un macbook pro ou un mac pro.

  Bon à savoir : les 20 % de réduction s'applique à l'ENSEMBLE de la commande que vous passerez, profitez en donc pour commander ipod, périphériques, housse, etc
Attention toutefois, la commande ne pourra contenir qu'un UC (mac pro, macbook pro). Pas de commande donc avec 2 macbook pro, 2 mac pro, ou un macbook pro et un mac pro.

  Ce qu'il faut :  - avoir plus de 18 ans
                        - être étudiant (carte d'étudiant nécessaire)
                        - ne pas avoir déjà profité de cette remise

*1ère étape : inscription à l'ADC Online

* - Allez à l'adresse suivante : http://connect.apple.com
vous pouvez observer ceci :






- Cliquez sur *Join Now*.

- Remplissez tous les champs obligatoires.
précision : *First name* = prénom, *Last name* = nom de famille
le champ *Company* est requis, étant étudiant, vous pouvez mettre le nom de votre école

- Cochez également la case ci-dessous et remplissez les champs





Si vous n'avez aucun n°étudiant, le n°INE ou n°national (celui du bac) suffira.

Une fois tous les champs remplis et le formulaire envoyé, vous recevrez un mail de la part d'Apple





 Vous pouvez maintenant passer à la 2ème étape.



*2ème étape : achat de l'ADC Student Membership*

- Rendez-vous sur cette page : http://developer.apple.com/products/

- Cliquez sur *Add to cart* de l'ADC Student Membership





- Choisissez l'Apple Store de votre pays.

_Pour les pays européens vous noterez que 99$ devient 99, c'est la loi 1 = 1$ d'Apple et on ne peut y échapper

_
  - Passez commande (de l'ADC, pas du matériel). Vous recevez un mail de confirmation de la commande.





  Vous ne recevrez pas la belle boite noire que vous voyez la, vous ne faites qu'acheter une adhésion et rien ne vous sera livré.

*3ème étape : Activation du compte

*   Le plus souvent 24h plus tard vous recevrez un mail de cette forme :





- Cliquez sur le lien qui apparaitra sous "Activation code".

Voila, votre compte est maintenant passé ADC Student Membership.

 En vous connectant sur http://connect.apple.com puis en regardant votre profil vous pouvez voir ceci





Que veux dire ce "Pending" ? "En attente" tout simplement parce qu'il n'a pas été vérifié que vous êtes bien un étudiant (en effet cette offre est exclusivement réservée aux étudiants). Ce qui nous amène à la 4ème étape.

*4ème étape : Vérification du compte

*- Pour vérifier votre compte et faire disparaitre ce fameux "Pending" il va falloir envoyer une photocopie de votre carte d'étudiant ainsi qu'une photocopie d'une pièce d'identité. _(Même si Apple ne vous a rien demandé)

_   Pour se faire vous pouvez procéder par mail : 
envoyer un mail à eurodev@apple.com
avec en pièces jointes les 2 documents demandés

  Ou par fax :
envoyer un fax au 00441314586988 (depuis la France) 
comportant les 2 documents demandés

  Dans les 2 cas accompagnez le d'un petit message (en anglais si possible) donnant votre nom, prénom, numéro ADC et expliquant que votre compte est "Pending", que vous souhaitez le faire vérifier et qu'en pièce jointe se trouve les documents demandés.

  Dans la plupart des cas, 24h après le "Pending" aura disparu, votre compte est vérifié !

  Vous pouvez maintenant passer à la 5ème étape : la commande !

*5ème étape : Commande

*   - Appelez l'Apple Store (0 800 046 046)

_Pour bénéficier de la réduction il faut impérativement appeler, la commande ne peut se faire en ligne.
Cependant vous pouvez déjà préparer le panier et le sauvegarder pour ensuite indiquer sa référence lors de l'appel

_   - Précisez que vous êtes membre ADC donc que vous bénéficiez d'une remise et donnez votre n°ADC

Et voila ! C'est un peu compliqué, mais ca en vaut la peine


----------



## poiro (27 Février 2008)

vraiment sympa d avoir fait ce tuto, ca va en aider plus d'un.


----------



## machiga (27 Février 2008)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses et le suivi de votre aventure concernant l'ADC Student.
C'est interessant 

++
Machiga


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Confirmation de vérification aujourd'hui à 19h pile, j'appelle l'apple store dans la foulée.

Je tombe sur une gentille demoiselle, qui ne connait rien à l'ADC . Quelques explications plus tard, -20 % sur toute ma commande.

C'est y pas joli ca.

Merci encore à tout le monde, sans MacGe j'aurai payé le prix fort 


Une petite estimation du temps nécessaire pour ceux que ca interesseraient :

26/02
18h : inscription ADC Free online
tout de suite après, achat ADC Student Membership sur l'Apple store

27/02
9h30 : réception du code d'activation de l'ADC Student, activation du compte dans la foulée. Statut du compte : Pending
10h : envoi des pièces d'identité par mail et par fax
19h : compte validé, le Pending a disparu
20h : appel à Apple Store, macbook pro commandé


----------



## Bones (27 Février 2008)

Merci, Philip.
J'espère que tu seras satisfait par ton MBP.
Je suis stupéfait par la vitesse à laquelle ton 'pending' à disparu.
Comme tu le dis si bien, ça vaut le coup...
Je suis quand même surpris que la fille ne connaisse pas l'ADC, mais bon. Si ça marche au final, c'est l'essentiel. 

Note: ça fait 5h que j'ai envoyé un mail  et ... Rien.
Je dois sans doute être trop impatient.


----------



## Philippe09B (27 Février 2008)

Je comprends ton impatience, j'ai été pareil pendant toute la journée, ca sera surement pour demain matin en ce qui te concerne.

Et ne sois pas surpris par son "ignorance" sur l'ADC.

C'est complètement américain comme système, c'est pas du tout Apple France qui le gère.
Quand tu appelles l'Apple Store ils mettent ton numéro et regardent la remise, point barre, ils se posent pas plus de questions.

Mais comme c'est gratuit j'ai pris le temps de lui expliquer. Pour elle ça tombait bien, plein de clients lui posaient la question, elle saura répondre maintenant ^^

Allez, pour moi c'est la LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONGUE attente qui commence 
(commandé aujourd'hui 27 Février, date de livraison estimée 13 Mars... )


----------



## Bones (28 Février 2008)

Mon statu est toujours 'pending' :mouais:


J'aime pas ça... J'ai un mauvais pressentiment... Pourtant j'ai envoyé un fax en plus ce matin avec lettre en anglais comme dans mon mail...
Comprends pas pourquoi c'est aussi long .


----------



## Philippe09B (28 Février 2008)

C'est mieux le fax d'après mon expérience perso.

Fax et mail envoyé à la même heure hier.
Validation du compte hier soir, je reçois un mail de confirmation.
Ce matin je reçois un mail en réponse au mail envoyé la veille me disant que mon compte est maintenant validé.

Conclusion : ils sont plus rapides par fax que par mail


----------



## Bones (28 Février 2008)

Je crois que tu as raison...
J'ai demandé à mon père ce matin de faxer ce que j'ai envoyer par mail hier après-midi à 17h30...
Et mon ADC est valide depuis aujourd'hui... 15h22.

Finalement je me suis fait du mourron pour rien... Tout est Ok, pour l'instant y a plus qu'à commander.

Je vais me contenter d'un 'petit'  MP standard.

Quelqu'un sait si les délais de livraison par téléphone sont les même que si on commande sur le store ?


----------



## Philippe09B (28 Février 2008)

Exactement les mêmes délais normalement, y a pas de raison.

Bonne commande


----------



## Bones (28 Février 2008)

Je suis un peu HS mais j'ai entendu parler de retard avec la 8800GT, donc j'hésite à la prendre si c'est pour attendre 5 semaines... 
Car d'ici là les promos sur certains softs seront passés. Mais si c'est que 5 jours c'est bon.


----------



## choca (28 Février 2008)

je viens d'envoyer par mail mes infos, maintenant wait and see comme disent the american !

Par contre vos délais me paraissent long, sur le site c'est marqué 3 jours pour un macbook pro. ( l'expedition biensur)


----------



## Philippe09B (28 Février 2008)

choca a dit:


> Par contre vos délais me paraissent long, sur le site c'est marqué 3 jours pour un macbook pro. ( l'expedition biensur)



C'est que j'ai dit à la dame quand j'ai passé ma commande, elle m'a répondu oui mais il vient de sortir, y a le week end, blablabla...

Mais bon ca reste encore raisonnable, commandé le 27 au soir (équivalent au 28) et expédié le 4 sachant que y a le week end au milieu, ca va encore, surtout que j'ai pas pris la configuration de base et que j'ai ajouté des accessoires (dont le délai d'expédition etait de 24h)


----------



## eldorado (29 Février 2008)

choca a dit:


> je viens d'envoyer par mail mes infos, maintenant wait and see comme disent the american !
> 
> Par contre vos délais me paraissent long, sur le site c'est marqué 3 jours pour un macbook pro. ( l'expedition biensur)



Alors c'en est ou??


----------



## choca (29 Février 2008)

ils m'ont confirmé mon compte étudiant, that's good ! 
- de 24heures, envoyé par mail les pieces


----------



## choca (29 Février 2008)

petite question , il n'est pas possible de commander un macbook et un macbook pro ?


----------



## choca (29 Février 2008)

bon apparement non !


----------



## machiga (29 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai une question sur les 20% de reduction de la gamme pro.
C'est 20% sur le prix Hors Taxe ou Toute Taxe Comprise ?
Par exemple le 1er macbook pro est à 1504.18 Euros (HT) et 1799.00 Euros (TTC). 
Sur lequel des 2 prix je dois appliqué les 20% de reduction ?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée 

++
machiga


----------



## eldorado (29 Février 2008)

Bon c'est cool tout ça.
Le tuto de Philippe09B est vraiment pratique (merci!), mais il y a une phrase qui est en contradiction avec d'autres posts de ce thread : 
"Bon à savoir : les 20 % de réduction s'applique à l'ENSEMBLE de la commande que vous passerez, profitez en donc pour commander ipod, périphériques, housse, etc"

Plus haut, de Lulu74, on peut lire : 
"C'est à dire 20% sur la gamme pro (mbp, mcpro) et 10% sur le reste (imac, mb, mini). si tu achètes tes accessoires comme une housse en même temps tu as 10% aussi dessus (jai eu ca). l'apple care est lui au prix du store étudiant même si tu commande en même temps."

Alors? qui a raison?


----------



## Bones (29 Février 2008)

MacPro commandé cet après-midi, livré entre le 4 et le 6 

Bien content de pas avoir pris la 8800Gt, sinon je sais pas dans combien de temps je l'aurai...


----------



## Philippe09B (29 Février 2008)

machiga a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai une question sur les 20% de reduction de la gamme pro.
> C'est 20% sur le prix Hors Taxe ou Toute Taxe Comprise ?
> Par exemple le 1er macbook pro est à 1504.18 Euros (HT) et 1799.00 Euros (TTC).
> ...



Ca ne change rien , prenons un prix quelconque x hors taxe.
x*0.8*1.196 ou x*1.196*0.8 c'est pareil 





eldorado a dit:


> mais il y a une phrase qui est en contradiction avec d'autres posts de ce thread :
> "Bon à savoir : les 20 % de réduction s'applique à l'ENSEMBLE de la commande que vous passerez, profitez en donc pour commander ipod, périphériques, housse, etc"
> 
> Plus haut, de Lulu74, on peut lire :
> ...



En effet je me suis peut être avancé un peu trop vite, j'ai pas vérifié.
Mais on va prendre l'exemple de ma commande :
- 1 macbook pro 2,5ghz 15'', configuration de  base + dd 200go 7200trs
- 1 housse incase neoprene
- 1 ipod classic 80go

Sans aucune remise ça aurait donné (prix HT) :
- Macbook pro : 1876.25 
- Housse : 29.22 
- Ipod : 201.56 
- Copie privée ipod 15 

Soit un total de 2122.03  HT (copie privée incluse) sans remise.

Avec la remise ça a donné (prix HT) :
- Macbook pro : 1501 
- Housse : 29.22 
- Ipod : 181 
- Copie privée 15 

Soit un total de 1726.22  HT (copie privée incluse) avec remise

Donc :
- la remise ne s'effectue pas sur l'ensemble de la commande mais bien article par article
- la remise sur le macbook pro est bien de 20% 
- pas de remise sur la housse, pourtant accessoire :mouais:
- remise sur l'ipod de 10,20 %, la remise s'effectuant sur le prix ht excluant la copie privée

Faudrait des témoignages sur les accessoires, pour voir si il n'y a effectivement aucune remise dessus.


----------



## eldorado (29 Février 2008)

Ok merci!
Bon alors maintenant heu... J'attends quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## poiro (29 Février 2008)

que la remise s'applique sur le prix HT ou TTC reviens au même.
je ne vais pas faire un cours de maths, mais le prix final sera le même...
par contre pour les accessoires je ne sais pas s'il y a une remise


----------



## lulu74 (29 Février 2008)

J'ai utilisé l'adc l'an dernier sur mon mbp, 20% sur ce dernier mais 10% sur ma housse tucano. L'APP est quant à lui au prix du store education comme marqué dans mon message, je n'aurais jamais osé raconter des blagues


----------



## Philippe09B (29 Février 2008)

lulu74 a dit:


> J'ai utilisé l'adc l'an dernier sur mon mbp, 20% sur ce dernier mais 10% sur ma housse tucano. L'APP est quant à lui au prix du store education comme marqué dans mon message, je n'aurais jamais osé raconter des blagues



arf, je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai pas eu de remise sur la mienne alors .
Enfin bon, pas grave, je suis pas a 3  près mais tout de même.


----------



## fl0rent (1 Mars 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> arf, je comprends pas pourquoi j'ai pas eu de remise sur la mienne alors .
> Enfin bon, pas grave, je suis pas a 3  près mais tout de même.



Bonjour, est ce que quelqu'un  a commandé avec son mac microsoft office, histoire de savoir si un pourcentage s'applique? et si oui combien: 10% , 20% ?


----------



## choca (1 Mars 2008)

ayai commandé macbookpro uh uh !


----------



## Philippe09B (1 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> ayai commandé macbookpro uh uh !



t'as une date de livraison estimée ? pour comparer


----------



## choca (1 Mars 2008)

Apple m'a dit de compter une semaine 10 jours, toi combien ?


----------



## choca (1 Mars 2008)

Pour etre précis,

Date d'expédition estimée: *06 Mar, 2008*. 
Délai estimé de livraison:* 11 Mar, 2008 - 12 Mar, 2008*.


----------



## Philippe09B (1 Mars 2008)

Mwarf, incompréhensible...
En ce qui me concerne, sachant que j'ai commandé le 27 :

						 							Délai estimé d'expédition: 04 Mar, 2008 						 						 							 								
Délai estimé de livraison: 12 Mar, 2008 - 13 Mar, 2008.


T'as pris quel modèle ? Configuration de base ? Accessoires ?


----------



## choca (1 Mars 2008)

mais généralement, toutes mes commandes chez Apple sont arrivé bien avant la date indiqué sur le site.


----------



## choca (1 Mars 2008)

j'ai pris le macbook pro 15" 2.4ghz configuration de base + la télécommande, c'est tout.

Je ne sais pas quoi te dire :mouais:


----------



## Philippe09B (1 Mars 2008)

Ok ok, je trouvais ça bizarre c'est tout .

Je pense je suis surtout dégouté que ça prenne autant de temps


----------



## choca (1 Mars 2008)

comme je te disais, y'a moyen de recevoir ta commande avant la date indiqué


----------



## Bones (3 Mars 2008)

Je vous rappelle que les 20% de réduction sont sur le matériel pro uniquement et une seule fois dans votre vie d'étudiant...
Je ne crois pas que l'Ipod soit considéré comme du métériel pro...


----------



## choca (3 Mars 2008)

c'est 10 % je crois l'ipod


----------



## ibao (3 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, Apple doit l'envoyer le 4 et je dois le recevoir vers le 7-10... 
mais j'attend le mail de leur part...


----------



## Choan (3 Mars 2008)

Salut,
et sur time capsuile c'est aussi 20% ?
Je suis étudiant et je ne connaissais pas l'ADC ! 
Ma premiere commande sur le store est passé par le store étudiant , la remise était déja sympas, mais là c'est a peine croyable ! En plus avec la baisse du MBp :rateau:.
Je me prendais bien une time capsule en sus du coup. 


Merci.


----------



## choca (3 Mars 2008)

je dirais 10 % pas plus.

20 % c'est que pour les machines pro.


----------



## poiro (3 Mars 2008)

question conne:
est ce que le Macbook Air est considéré comme du matos pro?


----------



## choca (3 Mars 2008)

non je ne crois pas


----------



## ibao (3 Mars 2008)

j'ai recu le mail me disant que mon MBP a été expédié
j'ai payé en tout 1538,79 (adc student inclus)


----------



## NightWalker (3 Mars 2008)

choca a dit:


> non je ne crois pas



ha bon ? pourquoi ?


----------



## Philippe09B (3 Mars 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> ha bon ? pourquoi ?



Il me semble que la réduction de 20 % pour le matériel Pro s'applique uniquement au matériel ayant la dénomination Pro, donc le Mac Pro et le MacBook Pro.

Faudrait demander à l'ADC, mais ils veulent jamais répondre avec des chiffres précis.
La seule solution est donc d'essayer, mais qui irait s'inscrire à l'ADC sans savoir la réduction ?


----------



## NightWalker (4 Mars 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> Il me semble que la réduction de 20 % pour le matériel Pro s'applique uniquement au matériel ayant la dénomination Pro, donc le Mac Pro et le MacBook Pro.



Excellente observation...


----------



## eldorado (4 Mars 2008)

Youhou mon compte ADC Student est '"pending", j'envoie les pièces tout à l'heure!

Au fait, comment ça se passe pour le paiement quand on commande par téléphone?


----------



## choca (4 Mars 2008)

Tu donnes ton numero de CB par téléphone et hop c'est partie !


----------



## Bones (4 Mars 2008)

Oui...
L'attente est longue...
Quelqu'un sait vers quelle heure ils livrent ?
Parce que moi ça fait 2 jours que j'attends mon MP et je sors plus de chez moi par crainte de rater la livraison:mouais:


----------



## choca (4 Mars 2008)

no idea !

la premiere fois , TNT était passé en fin de matiné


----------



## Bones (5 Mars 2008)

Ma commande est arrivée.
Petite question : on vous a aussi fait signer sur un bidule électronique ?


----------



## Philippe09B (5 Mars 2008)

J'ai pas encore reçu la mienne mais je me souviens avoir signé sur leur machine (ca marchait pas très bien d'ailleurs ) lors de ma dernière commande.

Je crois même que tu peux voir ta signature dans le suivi maintenant !


----------



## choca (5 Mars 2008)

Bones a dit:


> Ma commande est arrivée.
> Petite question : on vous a aussi fait signer sur un bidule électronique ?



ouép !


----------



## Bones (5 Mars 2008)

Bon, ça va alors.
J'ai eu un peu peur que le livreur fasse un faux de ma signature pour des projets que seul lui connait.
Des projets de domination du monde ou autre...
(Je suis de nature assez méfiante).


----------



## Choan (5 Mars 2008)

Salut les copains.
Pour s'inscrire a l'adc.
Sommes nous obligé de choisir le store francais et de payer en ??

Puisqu'on commande rien et on recoit par mail, si on choisi le store US et qu'on en $$ ou serait le probleme ?
Le numéro de notre inscription serait quand meme valide non ?

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## choca (5 Mars 2008)

il y a une adresse de facturation et adresse de livraison meme si on recoit le code de validation par mail.

tu recois par courrier ta facture.

Apres faut tester...je sais aps trop perso


----------



## Philippe09B (5 Mars 2008)

Je confirme ce que dis choca, il vaut mieux passer par l'apple store français, ou du moins passer par l'apple store à partir duquel on passera la future commande.

Déjà qu'on a 20 % de réduc on va pas non plus essayer d'économiser quelques euros (33  je crois) 

PS : choca je t'ai envoyé un mp mais tu m'as pas répondu, tu l'as reçu ?


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

je me pose tout de meme la question de commander sur l'apple store US et ensuite appeler Apple FR au téléphone pour faire une commande avec le compte ADC , est ce que le conseiller au téléphone peut dire quelquechose


----------



## Philippe09B (6 Mars 2008)

A mon avis il peut même y a avoir un problème avant. Ne serait ce qu'à la vérification des pièces d'identités, qui seront françaises.

L'idéal serait de tester, mais bon... Qui est volontaire ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi vouloir commander aux Etats Unis ?


----------



## Philippe09B (6 Mars 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir commander aux Etats Unis ?



Sur l'apple store US l'ADC Student vaut 99$ (soit 65 ) alors que sur l'apple store FR il vaut 99


----------



## Bones (6 Mars 2008)

C'est un peu idiot car au moment de commander, il faudra passer par l'Apple Store français...


----------



## machiga (6 Mars 2008)

Philippe09B a dit:


> Ca ne change rien , prenons un prix quelconque x hors taxe.
> x*0.8*1.196 ou x*1.196*0.8 c'est pareil




Ah oui c'est vrai tiens... merci pour la precision 

J'ai une autre question :
L'apple store par telephone est ouvert le Samedi ?  J'ai pas trouvé l'info sur le site d'apple.

Merci d'avance.
Bonne journée.

++
Machiga


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

machiga a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai tiens... merci pour la precision
> 
> J'ai une autre question :
> L'apple store par telephone est ouvert le Samedi ?  J'ai pas trouvé l'info sur le site d'apple.
> ...


Yep ouvert le samedi , j'ai fait ma commande un samedi matin


----------



## choca (6 Mars 2008)

Bones a dit:


> C'est un peu idiot car au moment de commander, il faudra passer par l'Apple Store français...


C'est ca qu'on se posait comme question.

Imaginons que tu es un pote domicilié au Etats unis, s'il prend pour toi l'ADC et tu récupere le numero et tu le valide sur ton compte.

Une fois au tel avec un conseiller francais, comment ca se passe ?


----------



## eldorado (6 Mars 2008)

Ben en tout cas en ce moment, ça se passe pas, parce que le réseau reliant les vendeurs à l'ADC est tombé... snirfl


----------



## Choan (6 Mars 2008)

eldorado a dit:


> Ben en tout cas en ce moment, ça se passe pas, parce que le réseau reliant les vendeurs à l'ADC est tombé... snirfl



QUOI ?
attends explique parce que je vais passé commande et j'aimerai bénéficier de l'ADC !! 



> Déjà qu'on a 20 % de réduc on va pas non plus essayer d'économiser quelques euros (33  je crois)



Je pense que tu as raison ! et je vais pas tenter le diable pour une économie minime...

Par contre cet été je reviendrai des US avec le nouveau MBP juin revolution :love:


----------



## eldorado (6 Mars 2008)

Choan a dit:


> QUOI ?
> attends explique parce que je vais passé commande et j'aimerai bénéficier de l'ADC !!



T'inquiète c'est juste que quelqu'un a débranché la prise du serveur principal d'ADC et ils mettent du temps à rebrancher la chose.
Mon vendeur doit me rappeler dès que c'est revenu... "Les techniciens travaillent dessus et nos team leaders sont à cran", m'a-t-il dit ^^


----------



## machiga (7 Mars 2008)

*Choca : *Merci . Et le samedi apres midi tu penses que c'est ouvert ?

*eldorado : *Je vais surement commander mon macbook pro ce week-end, tu penses que l'ADC sera remis en état d'ici là ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée.

Machiga


----------



## eldorado (7 Mars 2008)

Ben il ne m'a pas rappelé donc j'en doute...


----------



## Choan (7 Mars 2008)

En fait c'est quoi le probleme ?
On peut quand meme passer commande et envoyé nos justificatif pour bénéficier des 20 %?


----------



## eldorado (7 Mars 2008)

Tu peux t'inscrire à ADC et envoyer les justificatifs mais tu pourras pas commander le mac parce que les vendeurs peuvent pas récupérer tes infos ADC...


----------



## machiga (7 Mars 2008)

Ah zut !
Moi qui voulait les appeler demain...
Peut-être que la personne que tu as eu au telephone ne travaille pas aujourd'hui ? Donc n'a pas pu te rappeler. Je sais qu'en general, chez Apple les choses vont vite quand il y a un problème de ce type.

Bonne soirée.
++
Machiga


----------



## machiga (8 Mars 2008)

Hello,
J'ai passé une commande aujourd'hui et j'ai bien eu les 20% de reduction, vous pouvez donc y aller 

++
machiga


----------



## eldorado (9 Mars 2008)

Je suis vert...


----------



## .Steff (9 Mars 2008)

machiga a dit:


> Hello,
> J'ai passé une commande aujourd'hui et j'ai bien eu les 20% de reduction, vous pouvez donc y aller
> 
> ++
> machiga


Tu as eu 20 % sur toute ta commande ou bien juste sur la machine ?
Peut-être que tu n'as commandé qu'une machine d'ailleurs et pas d'accessoires.
Moi je me pose la question car j'ai un ADC student et je vais commander dans la semaine.
Si je commande un MBP plus un housse etc etc ... J'ai 20 % sur tout ?
J'ai un copain qui a fait ca il y a un an, et il a eu que 10 % sur tout le reste.


----------



## Philippe09B (9 Mars 2008)

.Steff a dit:


> Tu as eu 20 % sur toute ta commande ou bien juste sur la machine ?
> Peut-être que tu n'as commandé qu'une machine d'ailleurs et pas d'accessoires.
> Moi je me pose la question car j'ai un ADC student et je vais commander dans la semaine.
> Si je commande un MBP plus un housse etc etc ... J'ai 20 % sur tout ?
> J'ai un copain qui a fait ca il y a un an, et il a eu que 10 % sur tout le reste.



Personnellement j'ai eu 0% sur ma housse commandée avec mon MBP


----------



## .Steff (9 Mars 2008)

Non serieux ??


----------



## Philippe09B (9 Mars 2008)

Ouais... je m'en suis rendu compte qu'après la commande sinon je n'aurai pas manqué de le faire remarquer ! D'un autre coté à l'Apple Store ils appliquent la réduction (c'est fait automatiquement) et t'annoncent le prix total, ils contrôlent rien


----------



## machiga (9 Mars 2008)

> Tu as eu 20 % sur toute ta commande ou bien juste sur la machine ?
> Peut-être que tu n'as commandé qu'une machine d'ailleurs et pas d'accessoires.



Bonsoir,
J'ai eu les 20% sur le macbook pro (je n'ai rien commandé d'autre avec).
Voila voila

Bonne soirée.

Machiga


----------



## eldorado (10 Mars 2008)

Commande effectuée!

Pour vous donner une idée :

MacBook Pro 2,4 Ghz + 200Go 7200 rpm + apple remote
iPod Touch
Chaussettes pour iPod

= 1814 


----------



## Choan (10 Mars 2008)

Tu comptes les 100de cotise pour l'adc ?

Sinon moi je vais faire la meme commande que toi d'ici peu, mais sans ipod ni chaussette
Les 20% s'applique aussi sur le DD 7200 tr ?

Allez gogo je suis en train de payer les 99.


----------



## Choan (10 Mars 2008)

Ca c'est fait, ya plus qu'a attendre le mail :love:.

Pour le dd a 72200tr, y a une référence à rajouter lors de la commande par telephone ?


----------



## eldorado (10 Mars 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Tu comptes les 100de cotise pour l'adc ?
> 
> Sinon moi je vais faire la meme commande que toi d'ici peu, mais sans ipod ni chaussette
> Les 20% s'applique aussi sur le DD 7200 tr ?
> ...



Rah j'avais oublié les 100 ^^

Les 20% s'applique à tout le portable


----------



## machiga (10 Mars 2008)

Choan a dit:


> Ca c'est fait, ya plus qu'a attendre le mail :love:.
> 
> Pour le dd a 72200tr, y a une référence à rajouter lors de la commande par telephone ?



Pour moi la personne m'a demandé ce que jvoulais acheter, et pendant l'achat il m'a proposé si jvoulais un 5400 tours ou 7200 tours.  Voila


----------



## eldorado (10 Mars 2008)

Si tu veux faire une commande avec plus de produits, tu peux préparer le panier sur l'apple store en ligne, ils peuvent la retrouver...


----------



## .Steff (10 Mars 2008)

eldorado a dit:


> Si tu veux faire une commande avec plus de produits, tu peux préparer le panier sur l'apple store en ligne, ils peuvent la retrouver...


Donc ca t'as fait une réduction sur tout, ou bien juste sur le MBP ?


----------



## eldorado (10 Mars 2008)

20 % sur le MBP, et 10% sur l'iPod...


----------



## Choan (11 Mars 2008)

OH SAINTE VIERGE !
Quelle rapidité!

Je viens de recevoir le mail me confirmant que j'étais membre .

Piting la pression !!!!!
Je compose le numéro de l'apple store et m'en vais passer ma commande :love:.

J'ai déja commandé une airport extreme pour aller avec mon futur MBP :love::love:


----------



## Choan (11 Mars 2008)

YESSSS 
C'est fait !!!!!!! :love::love:

Petit coup de pression avec ma CB qui voulais pas payer lol, c'est nul ya un plafond à 1000 qui l'eu cru !
Heureusement mon père était dans les parages


----------



## benjiwildstyle (12 Mars 2008)

toujours personne n'a pris de crédit en plus de l'ADC pour payer la bète ?


----------



## .Steff (12 Mars 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai commandé mon MacBook Pro!!!!
Expédié vendredi prochain, je recois normalement le 26 !!!!

Mon Ibook commence déjà a claqué des dents !!!!


----------



## Choan (12 Mars 2008)

A ce qui sont membre depuis longtemps 

Quel sont les autres avantages d'etre membre de l'ADC ?

J'avais entendu qu'on avait droit à un os (ou un nonoss) et quelque logiciel... vrai?


----------



## Leoparde (12 Mars 2008)

Un mail tous les mois avec des téléchargements etc...
Le cd de Mac Os X avec des utilitaires pour XCode
L'accés au site avec tous les téléchargement (du genre safari pour windows en béta avant qu'elle sorte en public et plein de bonne chose pour les développeurs )

Enfin c'est avant tous pour les programmeurs hein, à part la réductio, c'est pas interessant pour les autres (puis faut avoir des connaissances en anglais  )


----------



## jdiogon (13 Mars 2008)

Apparemment ça ne vaut pas le coup dans tous les cas :

Si je prends un iMac qui me plairait bien (2,8GHz, 1Go, 500Go, souris sans fil), avec AppleCare, je tombe à *2307.99 &#8364;* TTC sur l'Apple Store normal.

Si je le prends sur le store éducation simple, je tombe à *2146.82 &#8364;*.

Si maintenant je suppose passer par l'ADC Student, avec une remise de 10% sur l'iMac comme ça semble être le cas : on tombe à 2077.19 &#8364;
et avec les 99 de l'ADC : *2176.19 &#8364;*

donc plus cher que juste l'apple store education.


Le truc serait intéressant avec 20% sur l'iMac mais pour l'instant je n'ai vu aucun témoignage d'acheteur d'iMac par ce biais pour nous dire le pourcentage obtenu.


----------



## machiga (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir, y'a t'il toujours cette histoire où on reçoit un T-Shirt noir quand on est membre ADC ?  (rien reçu pour le moment =o)

Merci
++
Machiga


----------



## .Steff (13 Mars 2008)

normalement oui.
Moi non plus, je n'ai toujours rien recu, mais ca ne fait pas encore un mois.
Ca va venir je pense !!!


----------



## eldorado (13 Mars 2008)

jdiogon a dit:


> Le truc serait intéressant avec 20% sur l'iMac mais pour l'instant je n'ai vu aucun témoignage d'acheteur d'iMac par ce biais pour nous dire le pourcentage obtenu.



Les 20%, c'est pour les matériels pro...


----------



## jdiogon (13 Mars 2008)

eldorado a dit:


> Les 20%, c'est pour les matériels pro...


Arf ok.
Le mac pro est pas vraiment dans mon budget :rateau:


----------



## Bones (15 Mars 2008)

machiga a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voulais savoir, y'a t'il toujours cette histoire où on reçoit un T-Shirt noir quand on est membre ADC ?  (rien reçu pour le moment =o)
> 
> Merci
> ...




Oui, je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui même.


----------



## .Steff (16 Mars 2008)

Bones a dit:


> Oui, je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui même.


Moi aussi je l'ai recu hier !!!
Bon c'est un peu du XL, et je mais du L d'habitude mais, comble de la geekerie, il y a marqué, I [petit pomme apple] code !!!!!


----------



## Genghis (25 Mars 2008)

Le ADC membership student est maintenant à 79 euros, merci le taux de parité euro dollar enfin pris en compte 


Je viens de l'acheter, demain ça sera validé et hop je commande le Macbook Pro 2,4 avec le 7200 trs... Et puis une petite batterie supplémentaire et un Ipod Nano 8 go.


----------



## Genghis (27 Mars 2008)

Au fait question bête mais est-ce que la réduc ADC permet de gagner 10% sur Office 2008, bon comme c'est un prix étudiant déjà ça m'étonnerais mais qui sait ? :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Mars 2008)

Je confirme , tu rêves


----------



## arcank (27 Mars 2008)

Ce serait bien de pouvoir profiter de la même offre que les pcusers : http://www.officepourlesetudiants.fr/home.asp

Mais ça...


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Ce serait bien de pouvoir profiter de la même offre que les pcusers : http://www.officepourlesetudiants.fr/home.asp
> 
> Mais ça...



Office pour etudiants/famille est à 139 euros pour 3 licences. Ca fait 47 euros par poste. A vie ...


Sinon quelqu'un d'abonné peut regarder les réductions que donnent l'ADC Select sur le matos Pro ?


----------



## arcank (4 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Office pour etudiants/famille est à 139 euros pour 3 licences. Ca fait 47 euros par poste. A vie ...
> 
> 
> Sinon quelqu'un d'abonné peut regarder les réductions que donnent l'ADC Select sur le matos Pro ?


Ah oui, je savais pas !

Dans ce cas-là, est-ce qu'une résidence universitaire c'est considéré comme un foyer ?


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Ah oui, je savais pas !
> 
> Dans ce cas-là, est-ce qu'une résidence universitaire c'est considéré comme un foyer ?



Là c'est toi qui voit. Je te dis juste ce qu'il y a dans la boite. Office 2008 avec trois numéros de licence. Après je suis comme Ponce Pilate, je n'entend plus rien et je vais vite me laver les mains ... 


P.S. : je crois qu'avec les étudiants on peut-être un peu relax sur cette notion de foyer, pas que pour Office, mais pas de tolérance pour les particuliers et les pros !!!


----------



## arcank (4 Avril 2008)

Oui, effectivement.

Enfin, bon, pour l'instant, je reste sur iWork


----------



## .Steff (4 Avril 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Oui, effectivement.
> 
> Enfin, bon, pour l'instant, je reste sur iWork


Parfait Iwork ! Pourquoi vouloir office ??


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sinon quelqu'un d'abonné peut regarder les réductions que donnent l'ADC Select sur le matos Pro ?



Personne ne sait ?


----------



## arcank (4 Avril 2008)

N'étant pas Select (seulement Student), je n'ai pas accès à ces infos


----------



## nuklearz (19 Avril 2008)

Petite question: chez ADC, ils travaillent aussi le samedi?
J'ai envoyé le mail+fax hier, et j'espérais ne plus avoir ce 'Pending' dés aujourd'hui pour commander :d


----------



## dreamer95 (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous, Mon premier post sur MacGé! Comme beaucoup d'entre vous futur switcher (pour pleins de raisons que je ne vais pas rappeler !).

Je me renseigne actuellement sur l'ADC Student mais je n'arrive pas à avoir accès aux tarifs précis du matériel disponible ... J'ai vu la mention "environ 20%" mais j'aimerais être sur que je pourrai bénéficier de cette offre avant de débourser $99 pour devenir membre . 

La seule page de réduction que j'ai pu voir, c'est la réduction étudiante de l'apple store (environ 80 pour le modèle intermédiaire que je souhaite adopter).

Merci d'avance pour vos précisions et heureux de vous rejoindre! 

Thomas


----------



## arcank (4 Mai 2008)

C'est 79&#8364; pour l'ADC Student.  C'est 10% sur la gamme Grand Public, et 20% sur la gamme Pro. Attention, la réduc est valable une seule fois dans ta vie.


----------



## dreamer95 (4 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse. La gamme pro regroupe-t-elle tous les ordinateurs portables ou justement uniquement la gamme pro (MacBook pro ...)?


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

Quand je suis allée à un apple store le vendeur m'a dit qu'en tant qu'étudiante je pouvais avoir 4% de réduc sur le macbook et 6% sur les macbook pro, il ne m'a pas parlé d'autre chose... Cet ADC ne se fait que sur l'apple store online ??
J'ai même pas vu quoi que ce soit sur le site français, si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer... Moi qui veut un 17", ce serait vraiment une bonne occasion...
Euh, je pense rêver, mais si on achète sur le refurb on a pas le droit à une remise supplémentaire ?


----------



## .Steff (4 Mai 2008)

Si l'adc est online.
Il suffit d'aller sur la page adc d'apple et d'acheter un ADC student.
http://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite

Ensuite, une fois les justificatifs d'étudiant envoyés, et bien on a le droit à 20% sur la gamme pro !
La gamme pro prend le macbook pro dans les portables, pas le macbook simple. Je crois que c'est 10% sur la gamme grand public.


Et je pense que tu rêves pour un reduc sur le refurb


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

oui ben je préfère attendre une bonne occaz refurb, 20% ça fait toujours 2000&#8364; pour le 17", c'est une bonne réduc c'est sûr mais c'est pas encore dans mes moyens^^


----------



## dreamer95 (4 Mai 2008)

Donc en fait 10% sur le MacBook simple ça fait environ 120 de réduction, en enlevant la cotisation de 80 pour devenir membre, ça me revient moins cher de le prendre sur l'apple store étudiants (environ 80 de réduction). J'aurais bien craqué sur un MacBook Pro en profitant des 20% mais comme Azaly même avec cette grosse réduction ça fait assez cher pour mon budget.

Je vais commander rapidement! J'ai hâte


----------



## .Steff (4 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu bête de prendre l'ADC student pour ne pas taper dans la gamme pro des portables...

Bon achat en tout cas


----------



## Azaly (4 Mai 2008)

Là par ex sur le refurb il y a un macbook pro 17" à 1999&#8364; et un macbook pro 15" à 1349... donc c'est plus intéressant qu'avec l'offre étudiante!

Mais bon 1999&#8364; ça reste encore pas donné pour mon budget (c'est une bonne occaz sinon, mais le compte en banque est ce qu'il est^^), j'ai déjà vu un 17" à 1600, j'ai été bête de ne pas le prendre, j'attends donc une meilleure offre! Je suis pas non plus pressée, c'est un gros achat, mieux vaut ne pas se précipiter, surtout qu'en attendant j'ai un PC quasi neuf qui marche bien!


----------



## Liyad (12 Mai 2008)

L'iMac 24" 2,8 est compris dans la gamme pro ?


----------



## Rykian (12 Mai 2008)

Pas du tout.
La gamme pro contient le mot "pro" dans le nom de ses produits c'est aussi simple que ça


----------



## Liyad (12 Mai 2008)

C'est bête quand on sais que beaucoup de pro adopte un iMac 24"...


----------



## Rykian (12 Mai 2008)

Beaucoup de pro adoptent aussi un MacBook simple.


----------



## .Steff (12 Mai 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> C'est bête quand on sais que beaucoup de pro adopte un iMac 24"...


Oui c'est vrai que quelque part c'est un peu bête et tout à fait juste !


----------



## Liyad (13 Mai 2008)

Par contre, par "Students" ils entendent quoi ?

Je suis lycée, j'ai une carte de lycée, dans ce cas là, sa marche ? (Se serait pour un MacBook Pro)


----------



## Azaly (14 Mai 2008)

apparemment non...


----------



## arcank (14 Mai 2008)

Student, c'est dans l'enseignement supérieur.


----------



## ImMe (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'apprendre sur le site que lorsqu'un étudiant achetera un portable à la rentré prochaine (si la même offre qui sera proposé au Etats-Unis, le sera aussi en France) pourra avoir un iPod Touch "gratuitement, par un remboursement différé notamment.

Je pense acquérir un Macbook pro l'été prochain pour la rentré scolaire... en usant de la réduction permise par l'ADC Student (20% ça ne peut se refuser !). Ma question est donc la suivante : 

Est ce que je puis bénéficier de l'ADC student, autrement dit bénéficier des 20 % de réduction sur la gamme pro, et en même temps avoir avoir un iPod Touch gratuitement, puisqu'il s'agit dans les 2 cas d'être étudiant dans l'enseignement supérieur ?

Merci de vos réponse !


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2008)

Si c'est comme l'année dernière et l'année d'avant et l'année d'avant ainsi que l'année d'avant   :

Non  , mais je ne suis plus l'affaire ADC Student depuis longtemps maintenant , peut-être ils ont changé d'avis.


----------



## ybummy (4 Juin 2008)

je suis exactement dans le même cas de figure que toi "ImMe".
j'ai demandé sur le tchat de l'apple store et la personne m'a dit d'aller voir sur le site de l'ADC mais je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse.
Il ne savait pas non plus quelles seraient les nouvelles promotions de l'apple store français...
à part le fait que si tu achète un macbook Pro et un ipod touch la réduction de - 20 % se fait uniquement sur le macbook pro.
après faut demander chez apple si l'ont peut cumuler les 2 offres

mais pour le moment l'offre n'est sortie qu'au USA ? elle ne viendra pas en france avant aout.
 c'est vrai que si on pouvait avoir - 20 % et un Ipod touch gratuit, ca serait cool


----------



## -=(ben)=- (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour je suis intéressé par cette offre!
Sa serait pour un MacBookPro 15,4" 2,4Ghz à 1799 ( c'est -20% par rapport au prix grand public? donc 1440 environ pour un MBP de base...?)

Mais y à pas la version française pour l'inscription??


----------



## arcank (6 Juin 2008)

http://developer.apple.com/fr/


----------



## Slowhand_god (12 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous !
alors voila ma petite histoire , je suis etudiant a la fac a bordeaux et donc je voulais un petit ADC.
Voila ce que j'ai fait : 
    - je suis devenu membre "online"
    - j'ai payé mes 79 et j'ai atteint le statut "pending" 
    - j'ai faxé mes papiers ( carte d'identité , d'etudiant et certificat de scolarité )

et depuis rien , aucune nouvelle , ca fait maintenant  8 jours et ca me parait bizar qd meme , j'ai appelé le store france , ils savent rien . J'ai envoyé une question par le faq et je n'ai eu aucune reponse ...

Que pensez vous que je dois faire ? parce que selon les temoignages ca prend 24h la comfirmation ....
Savez vous ou je peux avoir de vraies infos ?? 

Merci de vos reponse 
@+ slowhand


----------



## arcank (12 Juin 2008)

Essaie peut-être de ce côté-là : http://developer.apple.com/contact/index.html

Si c'est pas bon, demande leur de te rediriger vers le service compétent.


----------



## lulu74 (13 Juin 2008)

Envoie plutot un mail plutot qu'un fax, tu trouvera l'adresse dans les messages précédents.


----------



## parky (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une petite question sur l'ADC Student : lorsqu'ils disent que l'on recevra "the current version of Mac OS X", ça veut dire qu'ils nous envoient une version complète de OS X ? (dans ce cas rien que pour ça c'est intéressant de souscrire si on a une version antérieure) 
Et est-ce que si une nouvelle version sort pendant la souscription, ils nous l'envoient aussi (par exemple si je souscris dans 2 mois, est-ce qu'ils m'enverront Snow Leopard gratos dans 1 an ou est-ce que je rève ?)


----------



## arcank (15 Juin 2008)

Normalement oui !

C'est ce qui c'est passé pour Tiger.


----------



## JoMac (24 Juin 2008)

Y aurait-il des soucis en ce moment avec l'ADC Student. J'ai reçu mon activation hier matin et j'ai envoyé de suite les papiers par mail, j'ai reçu une réponse automatique et depuis rien... "Pending".

J'ai demandé à un proche de faxer mes pièces, on sait jamais ?


----------



## JoMac (26 Juin 2008)

Toujours rien : HELP, pièces postées lundi matin, l'argent s'endort sur mon compte 

Edit: A croire qu'envoyer des bouteilles à la mer sur ce forum fait avancer les choses, je viens de recevoir ma confirmation ! J'ai trop envie de commander mais faut que j'attende la pause déjeuner : ))


----------



## JoMac (26 Juin 2008)

Macbook Pro 2,4 Ghz avec 7200 t/m à 1510 euros : merci ADC !

Quelques infos à ajouter à ce topic :

- Disques Durs en option => 20 %
- Mighty Mousse => 10 % malheureusement


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Question : 

Si j'achète l'ADC aujourd'hui.
Et que je vais au canada en aout : est ce que je peux avoir 20% sur un ordi acheté là bas ? 

Parce qu'au cours du $$ ça fait du 50% :love::love:


----------



## drfell (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Question :
> 
> Si j'achète l'ADC aujourd'hui.
> Et que je vais au canada en aout : est ce que je peux avoir 20% sur un ordi acheté là bas ?
> ...


au canada tu n'as pas 1£ = 1... regarde les prix sur l'Apple Store canadien (et je ne sais pas même pas si les taxes sont comprises... en général, tous les prix sont affichés HT au Canada)


----------



## flott (7 Juillet 2008)

Je vais acheter mon premier mac d'ici qq jours, et evidement j'ai qq questions qui vont avec !
Je viens de lire ce post consacré à l'ADC
apparement j'y ai droit: je suis etudiant
J'ai téléphoné à l'apple store pour en savoir plus et il faut apparement egalement etre developpeur.... or je ne suis pas developpeur
personne ne semble en parler ici, vous etes tous developpeur ou .....
?

à bientot
(j'ai hate d'avoir mon nouvel engin !!)


----------



## NightWalker (7 Juillet 2008)

flott a dit:


> Je vais acheter mon premier mac d'ici qq jours, et evidement j'ai qq questions qui vont avec !
> Je viens de lire ce post consacré à l'ADC
> apparement j'y ai droit: je suis etudiant
> J'ai téléphoné à l'apple store pour en savoir plus et il faut apparement egalement etre developpeur.... or je ne suis pas developpeur
> ...



tu es sur d'avoir lu tous les postes ? parce que si c'était le cas tu aurais trouvé ta réponse...


----------



## lainbebop (7 Juillet 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> tu es sur d'avoir lu tous les postes ? parce que si c'était le cas tu aurais trouvé ta réponse...



et bien ça m'interesse aussi, je vous explique :

je suis étudiant, et je voudrais macheter un macbook..

Donc si je récapitule :

j'achete un ADC à 79 ( délais ??)
j'achete un macbook à 1200 que je vais en fait payer -20%, donc 960 à l'apple store (comment vérifient-ils ? on reçoit une carte ?)
donc j'aurai payé en tous 960 + 80 = 1040 soit *160 de reduc*

Alors qu'avec le store education ya 6%, donc 1128 soit *72 de reduc*

c'est bien ça ??
donc prendre un ADC c'est tout benef non ???


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui sauf que les 20% sont uniquement sur les machines pro


----------



## flott (7 Juillet 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> tu es sur d'avoir lu tous les postes ? parce que si c'était le cas tu aurais trouvé ta réponse...


bon ok j'ai parcouru le post, mais ai eu la flemme de lire les trente et quelques pages !
tu peux m'eclaircir ?


----------



## lainbebop (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui sauf que les 20% sont uniquement sur les machines pro



Donc en gros ça fait 40  de reduc pour un macbook, donc c'est plus avantageux de prendre le store education...

c'est vmt interessant que pour les macbook pro alors ?
180 de reduc avec l'adc pour un macbook pro contre 100 de reduc avec l'education store...

_hey moi aussi je suis en pharma ^^_


----------



## NightWalker (7 Juillet 2008)

flott a dit:


> bon ok j'ai parcouru le post, mais ai eu la flemme de lire les trente et quelques pages !
> tu peux m'eclaircir ?



Le fait d'être ou non développeur n'a aucune importance.


----------



## lainbebop (8 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un peut confirmer que cette offre n'est donc avantageuse que pour les macbook pro ? Et encore ça me parait bcp de galeres pour 80&#8364;


----------



## scarab714 (10 Août 2008)

Je confirme, uniquement macbook pro et mac pro !!!

Sinon, je compte profiter de cette offre l'année prochaine pour renouveler mon macbook pro.
Est ce que les membres qui ont déjà utilisé l'adc student pourrais me donner toute les démarches à suivre avec liens est explications.

La commande peut se faire par internet sur l'apple store ou obligatoirement par téléphone ?
Quel sont à peut près les délais ?
L'apple care à t'elle aussi 20% de réduction si on la prend (pour un macbook pro) ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## JoMac (11 Août 2008)

L'Apple Care est autour de 10%
Commande uniquement par téléphone, avec ADC Student Membership verifié (confirmed).

Une fois la commande sur l'AS passée, les délais sont les délais normaux de commande sur l'AS en ligne... Ce qui est un peu plus long (sur plusieurs jours, c'est le processus d'inscription... largement détaillé sur ce forum ou ailleurs -sur google "adc student + inscription"-).


----------



## scarab714 (11 Août 2008)

Merci de ta répones JoMac,
Quand tu me dit uniquement par telephone, c'est pour avoir l'adc student ou la commande en entier ?
Car sa se fait en 2 étapes, on prend l'adc student, qui se fait par téléphone.
Et ensuite on passe commande sur l'apple store (web ou par téléphone ?)
C'est sa ?

Sinon, on pourrais m'indiquer la page, ou un lien pour me dire ou avoir la procédure en détail ?
Je tombe sur plein de site anglais quand je cherche.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## JoMac (11 Août 2008)

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/franzouz/adc.pdf


----------



## scarab714 (11 Août 2008)

Merci beaucoup!!!
Ce pdf dit tout !!!


----------



## Genghis (16 Octobre 2008)

Bon je me suis fait voler mon MBP penryn il y a deux mois, je l'avais acheté avec la réduction ADC. Je pense donc racheter un mac dans quelques jours, est-ce que vous pensez que Apple peut faire un geste et recréditer un pauvre petit étudiant de sa réduc de 20 % ? Si je joue le déprésif qui n'a pas les moyens de se racheter un MBP sans la réduc...


----------



## lamire42 (21 Octobre 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Bon je me suis fait voler mon MBP penryn il y a deux mois, je l'avais acheté avec la réduction ADC. Je pense donc racheter un mac dans quelques jours, est-ce que vous pensez que Apple peut faire un geste et recréditer un pauvre petit étudiant de sa réduc de 20 % ? Si je joue le déprésif qui n'a pas les moyens de se racheter un MBP sans la réduc...



Bonsoir, alors ça marche le côté sentimentaliste avec apple ?


----------



## mcChicken (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais également une petite question sur le sujet, que je n'ai pas vu apparaitre. Est-ce que l'offre étudiant Mac+Ipod est possible si l'on prend l'ADC ? C'est à dire cumuler les 2.

Merci de vos réponses
A+


----------



## §mat§ (22 Octobre 2008)

Le cumul de l'ADC et de l'offre Mac+iPod est impossible...
Peut-être qu'en adoptant un ton larmoyant au téléphone tu pourras tout de même l'obtenir. Pour ma part je n'ai pas réussi; seulement le rabais sur l'imprimante.


----------



## mcChicken (22 Octobre 2008)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse §mat§, mais je crois que Apple est insensible au ton larmoyant d'un pauvre étudiant!

Bonne journée à tous.
A+


----------



## lamire42 (22 Octobre 2008)

Cobra7000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aurais également une petite question sur le sujet, que je n'ai pas vu apparaitre. Est-ce que l'offre étudiant Mac+Ipod est possible si l'on prend l'ADC ? C'est à dire cumuler les 2.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir
La remise ADC avec le pack ADC Student Membership à 79 est intéressant pour avoir une seule fois dans sa vie 20% sur la gamme PRO.
L'offre étudiant Mac+Ipod ne s'adresse qu'au ordinateur standard et non pro ...


----------



## jujusous3 (27 Octobre 2008)

quelqu'un a déjà tenté d'avoir du cashback pour l'achat de son macbook pro? du genre avec les sites comme ceriseclub (2,5% de cashback), ça fait tout de même presque 40 euros de réduc. En fait je voudrais surtout savoir si c'est cumulable avec l'adc student. Merci


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

Merci à tous ceux qui ont laissé des conseils et procédures pour l'inscription à l'ADC Student Membership 

Pour ma part j'ai fait l'achat du pack ADC jeudi soir, reçu mon code d'activation vendredi matin et envoyé le mail avec les pièces dans la foulée. Puis à nouveau envoyé les pièces par fax lundi soir pour finalement être validé mardi matin. 

Maintenant il ne reste plus que l'attente de l'arrivée du remboursement de mon PC acheté il y a 1 an chez Dell et des dommages et intérêts pour pouvoir commander mon premier Mac (MBP) et ainsi rejoindre la communauté mac que j'aurais du rejoindre l'année dernière si j'avais été moins con, enfin non, un an de galère pour avoir le MBP alu c'est pas plus mal


----------



## jujusous3 (14 Novembre 2008)

une petite question, avec l'adc on reçoit juste l'OS actuel le premier mois?(donc Leopard) Ou on reçoit aussi les nouvelles versions(Snow Leopard à sa sortie)?

Merci!


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> une petite question, avec l'adc on reçoit juste l'OS actuel le premier mois?(donc Leopard) Ou on reçoit aussi les nouvelles versions(Snow Leopard à sa sortie)?
> 
> Merci!



Oui tu le reçois aussi si il sort durant la validité de l'ADC


----------



## jujusous3 (15 Novembre 2008)

ok, et en exagérant, on reçoit qu'une version de leopard, ou on reçoit toutes les nouvelles versions de leopard?

Etn encore merci pour tes réponses!


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> ok, et en exagérant, on reçoit qu'une version de leopard, ou on reçoit toutes les nouvelles versions de leopard?
> 
> Etn encore merci pour tes réponses!



De rien.

Tu reçois la dernier version de Mac os X en date ( C'est la 10.5 actuellement) et Xtools, et tu recevras la 10.6 (Snow leopard qui doit sortir entre juin et octobre 2009) si ton ADC est encore valable au moment de la sortie.

Tu reçois aussi chaque mois toutes mise à jour des documents techniques, outils développements et mise jour de l'OS. Et là tu as le choix entre DVD physique ou lien de téléchargement sur la page ADC (Tu choisis le mode dans le profil sur la page ADC)


----------



## jujusous3 (15 Novembre 2008)

donc là je vais recevoir la 10.5.5 , et si la 10.6.6 je peux choisir de la recevoir sur dvd aussi? C'est juste un dvd de mise à jour ou le dvd d'installation complet de la 10.6.6 ?

On croirait que ya que toi sur ce forum, merci encore pour ta rapidité!


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> donc là je vais recevoir la 10.5.5 , et si la 10.6.6 je peux choisir de la recevoir sur dvd aussi? C'est juste un dvd de mise à jour ou le dvd d'installation complet de la 10.6.6 ?
> 
> On croirait que ya que toi sur ce forum, merci encore pour ta rapidité!




Normalement tu recevras la 10.5.4 ou la 10.5.5 (voir même 10.5.6 qui sort d'ici la fin du mois) (ça dépend s'il font la mise à jour sur le DVD ou pas )

Pour Snow leopard ça sera la 10.6.1 (Pas la 10.6.6) et ce n'est pas qu'une mise à jour mais c'est une autre version de Mac Os X et par la suite il y aura des mise à jour de cette version qui seront numéroté 10.6.2 --> 10.6.3 --> 10.6.4 ainsi de suite


----------



## jujusous3 (15 Novembre 2008)

en fait je vais être plus clair : Si je reçoit mon MBP avec la version 10.5.6 et qu'avec l'adc j'ai eu la 10.5.5 , pourrais revendre cette dernière , donc je voulais être sur qu'à chaque qu'il y aura une mise à jour sur une version de l'OS(ex : Leopard), je recevrais une version complète que je pourrais revendre par la suite. Voila, je sais que ça fait un peut bidouillage mais ça me permetra d'avoir le MBP moins cher...


----------



## romaing34 (15 Novembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les licences ADC soient revendables, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas vraiment de version "retail".

A vérifier avec la licence ADC, mais à ta place je ne compterais pas sur la revente de OS X ADC Student...

Sinon ce topic est très utile, j'ai failli passer par l'ADC pour mon nouveau Macbook pro. Finalement je garde l'option sous le coude pour ma prochaine machine, ça tombera pile sur la fin de mes études et bénéficie de l'offre Imagine R qui est aussi intéressante pour les étudiants franciliens (macbook pro à 1620 euros)


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> en fait je vais être plus clair : Si je reçoit mon MBP avec la version 10.5.6 et qu'avec l'adc j'ai eu la 10.5.5 , pourrais revendre cette dernière , donc je voulais être sur qu'à chaque qu'il y aura une mise à jour sur une version de l'OS(ex : Leopard), je recevrais une version complète que je pourrais revendre par la suite. Voila, je sais que ça fait un peut bidouillage mais ça me permetra d'avoir le MBP moins cher...



Non c'est pas vendable les DVD ADC ( Il faut faut lire la charte de l'ADC)

Les mise à jour de l'OS ne sont pas envoyées par la suite mais tu peut les télécharger directement à partir du mac.

Pour être plus clair Si par exemple tu a Leopard 10.5.2 tu peut le mettre à jour depuis le menu pomme


----------



## §mat§ (15 Novembre 2008)

Je me suis inscrit à l'ADC début septembre mais n'ai jamais rien reçu (OS X, outils de dév etc).

Est-ce normal? Comment faire pour les contacter et prouver que je n'ai effectivement rien reçu?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iRCO (15 Novembre 2008)

§mat§ a dit:


> Je me suis inscrit à l'ADC début septembre mais n'ai jamais rien reçu (OS X, outils de dév etc).
> 
> Est-ce normal? Comment faire pour les contacter et prouver que je n'ai effectivement rien reçu?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



C'était activé quand?

Dans mon cas, de mémoire: ADC active fin juillet, boite ADC reçue fin aout ( 1 mois après)

Pour le numéro je ne l'ai plus sous les mains. Mais pour l'avoir appelle le numéro vert de l'Apple Store et ils te le donneront


----------



## §mat§ (15 Novembre 2008)

Tout a été activé dans la foulée (en quelques jours) début septembre.

Je pense qu'il y a donc eu un problème, il va falloir que je les appelle.  (Remarque, je ne suis pas développeur, donc ça ne m'embête pas outre-mesure mais j'aimerais recevoir SL quand il sortira...)


----------



## Pahcixam (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum, étudiant en 2ème année de géologie (Fac de sciences) et je suis intéressé par l'achat du macbook alu à 2GHz. Si j'ai bien compris, si je prend l'offre étudiante normale j'en aurais pour:

1200 - (1200 * 6 / 100) = 1128 

Et si je prend l'offre ADC Student j'en aurais pour:

1200 - (1200 * 20 /100) + 79 = 1039  mais je ne pourrais plus profiter de l'offre ensuite (j'entends par là les 20% de réduction).

Par contre, il est indiqué que je recevrait Max OS X. Si l'abonnement est valable 1 ans, recevrais-je Snow Léopard l'été prochain (en version complète).

Enfin dernière question , pensez-vous que je soit éligible à ce programme ? (fac de géologie).

Voila, en vous remerciant.


----------



## Agrippa II (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, tu as aussi l'Apple On Campus qui te fait faire de grosses économies. Mais pour cela il faut que ton école ou université soit éligible. Le mieux est de contacter le store éducation par téléphone.
Pour un infos j'ai eu, via l'AOC mon Imac (deuxième modèle) avec une réduction d'environ 150 euros.
Nicolas


----------



## iRCO (16 Novembre 2008)

Pahcixam a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum, étudiant en 2ème année de géologie (Fac de sciences) et je suis intéressé par l'achat du macbook alu à 2GHz. Si j'ai bien compris, si je prend l'offre étudiante normale j'en aurais pour:
> 
> 1200 - (1200 * 6 / 100) = 1128 &#8364;
> 
> ...




- Sur le store éducation MB 2GHz :1.126,63 &#8364; (Tu es éligible ) soit 6 % de réduction

- Si tu es éligible AOC (Apple On Campus) tu auras jusqu'à 12 % de réduction. Lien pour vérifier ton éligibilité http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/

- Pour l'ADC qui coute 79&#8364;. Tu auras 10% de réduction sur produit grand public ( Macbook 2 GHz en fait parti ) et 20% sur les produit pro. Et tu recois Snow Leopard en version ADC ( càd tu ne peut pas le vendre ) si ton  ADC est valable au moment de la sortie.


----------



## Agrippa II (16 Novembre 2008)

Sauf  que certaines écoles ou universités ne sont pas forcément répertoriés sur le site. D'où le fait qu'il est souhaitable de contacter le store éducation par téléphone


----------



## Pahcixam (16 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci bien. Juste pour savoir, sinon j'appellerai l'apple store, mais est-ce que des personnes qui sont à l'Université Jean Monnet (Saint Etienne 42) ont déjà pu profiter de l'AOC ?

Sinon concernant Snow Léopard, il y a des chances qu'ils soit à 130  non ? J'ai cru comprendre que Apple ne pratique pas les tarifs de microsoft concernant ses OS (bien que certains disent qu'ils se rattrapent sur le matos). Personnellement, je pense que vu le travaille de design et d'intégration fournit, il ne sont qu'un poil cher.


----------



## jujusous3 (17 Novembre 2008)

Désolé d'insister, mais pourquoi ces versions ADC ne sont t'elles pas vendables(sans parler de la charte ADC), je veux dire est ce qu'au niveau contenu elles sont diffèrentes des versions commerciales? Parce que j'ai un pote qui est ok pour ma racheter la version de leopard que j'auras probablement sous peu, et que j'aurais en double avec celle que je recevrais avec mon MBP.

Merci


----------



## iRCO (17 Novembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Désolé d'insister, mais pourquoi ces versions ADC ne sont t'elles pas vendables(sans parler de la charte ADC), je veux dire est ce qu'au niveau contenu elles sont diffèrentes des versions commerciales? Parce que j'ai un pote qui est ok pour ma racheter la version de leopard que j'auras probablement sous peu, et que j'aurais en double avec celle que je recevrais avec mon MBP.
> 
> Merci



Non mais question de licence pas de contenu


----------



## romaing34 (17 Novembre 2008)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Désolé d'insister, mais pourquoi ces versions ADC ne sont t'elles pas vendables(sans parler de la charte ADC), je veux dire est ce qu'au niveau contenu elles sont diffèrentes des versions commerciales? Parce que j'ai un pote qui est ok pour ma racheter la version de leopard que j'auras probablement sous peu, et que j'aurais en double avec celle que je recevrais avec mon MBP.
> 
> Merci



Non elle n'est pas différente, mais le problème n'est pas là. C'est finalement comme si tu avais un dvd gravé : le contenu est le même, mais la licence n'est pas là : c'est illégal


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Novembre 2008)

Par contre ce qui est tout à fait possible c'est, à réception du Mac, appeler Apple pour renoncer à la licence livrée  pour vous faire rembourser celle-ci et utiliser celle que vous avez obtenu avec l'ADC. Il me semble que le remboursement doit être d'environ 50 .


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Novembre 2008)

Le contrat de licence indique aussi que l'on peut revendre la licence livrée avec le Mac. Je découvre ça à l'instant et pensait que s'était illégal. Enfin, ça l'est... avec Windows.


----------



## arcank (17 Novembre 2008)

Je ne savais pas. Par contre, il y a le AHT dessus, donc c'est pas forcément bien de le vendre.


----------



## Nanaky (11 Février 2009)

Je me permet de remonter ce topic car je pense que c'est le bon (enfin je crois )

Voila je suis actuellement à Liverpool pour un an d'étude (enfin plus que 4 mois), et en regardant l'apple store online anglais, plus précisement en allant dans le store education, j'ai remarqué que mon université était proposé, en fait quand je vais sur le store éducation et que j'entre le nom de mon université à liverpool (Hope Uni) j'ai marqué ça en haut de la page principale du store:*"_UK HE Agreement Liverpool Hope University College_"
Qu'est ce que c'est que cette réduction (ADC ?)
Et là surprise, les réductions sont super intéressantes, le macbook blanc à 618£, iLife à 34,90£. Même convertis en euro c'est très intéressant !!
Alors petite question ai je droit à cette réduction puisque je suis élève dans cette Université. Sur tous les produits ou juste pour un seul ? Ou pour une seul commande peut être ?
Et enfin pensé vous que cette réduction est valable aussi dans l'Apple Store du centre ville ?
Ai je besoin d'un accord de min université ou quelque chose de leur part ?

Merci pour vos éclaircissements !


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Février 2009)

ADC c'est autre chose, tu débourses 80  et ça te donnes accès à :

- une remise de 20 % sur un MacBook Pro ou Mac Pro, 10 % sur les autres modèles et écrans ;
- une licence de Leopard ;
- une licence de Snow Leopard quand il sortira, si il sort dans ton année de souscription ;
- un magnifique tee-shirt :love: ;
- l'accès à tout ce qui concerne le dév sur Mac avec des DVD de contenu et de documentation.


----------



## Nanaky (11 Février 2009)

Oué mais alors cette réduction qu'est ce que c'est ? Puis je en profiter ?


----------



## mamateremo (11 Février 2009)

Ben oui, bien sur, si ton université est inscrite, ça doit être l'équivalent anglais de l'Apple On Campus (AOC): 15% de réduction.


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Février 2009)

Il faut être étudiant (étude supérieures) et majeur. Ca n'a absolument rien à voir avec l'AOC, pas besoin que ton école ou université soit inscrite à quoi que ce soit, et c'est international (pas seulement anglais...).


----------



## Nanaky (11 Février 2009)

Pourtant je ne trouves pas de telle réduction sur le store Français


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Février 2009)

Ca se passe pas sur le store directement, la commande doit être faite après tout un processus et par téléphone. J'ai mis un lien vers un pdf expliquant la marche à suivre sur ce topic (6ème message) :

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/beta-snow-leopard-et-installation-253187.html


----------



## arcank (11 Février 2009)

Apple Developper Connection (ADC) : programme avec souscription personnelle -> -20% sur la gamme Pro une fois dans ta vie

Apple Store Education : disponible via l'Apple Store classique (lien sur la gauche). Il faut rentrer ou choisir ton université.

Apple on Campus : partenariat (au moins en France) entre Apple et un établissement, permettant jusqu'à -15% sur les ordis, mais sur une 'Commande groupée'* par année.

* Commande groupée : un ordi+les accessoires dans la même commande. Si on prend que des accessoires, ce n'est pas limité (~ prix Apple Store Education).


----------



## Aliasse (7 Avril 2009)

Je tenais à remercier toutes les personnes de ce topic parce que tout sa et très intéressant ! Parce que quand comme moi vous voulez acheter votre mac mais que parce que vous êtes étudiant vous avez pas trop trop de sous.... ! ^^
Des petites réduc peuvent aider !
Je vais allé calculer toutes les solutions de réduc possibles (AOC, ADC, réduc étudiante...) pour voir ce qui m'avantage le plus !
En tout cas merci !


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Avril 2009)

Y'a pas de sushis Aliasse et puis j'adore ton avatar , tu me donnes faim xD.


----------



## ImMe (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me suis récemment inscrit à l'ADC, et j'ai acheté le pack étudiant qui permet d'avoir 20% de réduction sur la gamme pro. 

Mon statut étant en attente "pending", je dois envoyer les pièces justificatives au numéro de fax : +44 (0) 131 458 698, mais il semble que ce numéro ne soit plus dispo; en fait, la dame de la poste me dit que ça n'est même pas un numéro de fax !

Est-ce que vous savez s'il y a un autre numéro ? Avez vous rencontré cette même difficulté ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## full2012 (11 Juin 2009)

normal il te manque un 8 a la fin de ton numéro ^^ le bon numéro c'est * 00 44 131 458 69 88*

si ca peut t'aider : http://pagesperso-orange.fr/franzouz/adc.pdf


perso je l'ai envoyé par fax et mail, très rapide pour la confirmation.


----------



## ImMe (11 Juin 2009)

Oui pardon j'ai bien essayé avec  00 44 13 14 58 69 88 (j'avais mal recopié en postant le précédent message) et ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## full2012 (11 Juin 2009)

ah étrange..le mieux c'est déjà de l'envoyé par mail, et en cas, tu les appelles pour leur demander le numéro de fax ?


----------



## Alak (11 Juin 2009)

le numero est : +441317772565


http://developer.apple.com/support/mac/memberships/student.html#status


----------



## ImMe (11 Juin 2009)

Merci, je vais réessayer avec ce numéro là et je vous direz si cela fonctionne.

J'avais pris le numéro que j'ai utilisé sur ce site : http://developer.apple.com/fr/students/studentfaq.html mais apparemment celui ci à l'ai plus ancien que celui que vous m'avez proposé !


----------



## ImMe (11 Juin 2009)

Le numéro fonctionne parfaitement, je dirai même que c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste ! Le fax a été envoyé ver 15h30. En regardant mon compte sur l'ADC, le "pending" avait déjà disparu !! Quelle efficacité !

Merci Alak pour ta précieuse aide, et aussi a full2012 pour avoir répondu a mon premier post !


----------



## full2012 (11 Juin 2009)

pas de quoi!


----------



## Azaly (14 Juin 2009)

Hello

Je comptais m'acheter un MB pro en bénéficiant de la remise étudiante de 6%, sur un 15" ancienne gamme (actuellement à 1449 ve qui me le revenait à 1362) et je viens de voir ce topic^^je ne suis pas pressée, en fait là je me précipitais car l'apple reseller n'a plus que 2 MP pro ancienne gamme en stock et je voulais donc profiter de ce joli tarif! En fait j'aurai besoin d'un portable en septembre/octobre normalement mais j'avais vraiment envie d'économiser

Bref à la base en plus je voulais un 17" en plus

Je me dis donc qu'avec l'ADC c'est mieux non ? un MBP 15" *nouvelle gamme* avec 20% -90 d'adhésion revient à 1370, soit le même prix à quelques euros près pour une machine plus performante (bon vu mon utilisation c'était pas le drame mais si je dois un jour la revendre tant qu'à faire) et surtout un lecteur SD et une meilleure batterie. Le prix du 17" se réduirait bien là aussi^^

L'année scolaire se terminant il n'y a donc pas de soucis ? j'appelle Apple Store et je leur explique ? je peux faire ça en magasin ? (avec justificatifs ?) car je n'ai pas de fax.
Et le mac ne sera pas payé avec ma CB (il le sera certainement en liquide ou avec une autre CB) ça change quelque chose ?

Je dois donner ma réponse au vendeur assez rapidement car il ne lui reste que 2 machines ancienne gamme et je m'en vais deux semaines donc si je suis ok il me la réserve mais là du coup je pense que ce serait bien d'utiliser l'ADC non ?


----------



## J3r3m (10 Juillet 2009)

J'ai commander mon premier mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai pris l'ADC Student (Pour confirmer pas besoin d'envoyer un fax, suffit d'envoyer un mail à eurodev@apple.com avec photocopie de carte d'identité et carte étudiant (la 2008/2009 fonctionne ^^))
Une fois le compte activé (2 ou 3 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ont appelle apple Store (0800 046 046) et ont commande avec le gars (Offre ADC cumulable avec les 80 remboursé pour l'imprimante) 

2.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 
4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRM-2X2GB 
500GB Serial ATA Drive@7200rpm 
SuperDrive 8X DL 
MBP 17 HiRs Glossy WS Display 
No iWork Preinstalled 
No Final Cut Express preinstd 
No Aperture Preinstalled 
No Logic Express Preinstalled 
No FileMaker Preinstalled 
No MSO preinstalled 
No DVI Adapter 
No VGA Adapter 
None 
Keyboard/Users Guide-FRA 
Country Kit-FRA 

HP PHOTOSMART C4480 ALL-IN-ONE-ZML 

Total:  1,643.21  
Remise (incl. dans Total) : -  384.24  
TVA @ 19.60%:  322.07  
Coût Total:  1,965.28 (à retirer 80) 

Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 3 jours ouvrables.  
Délai estimé de livraison: 23 Jul, 2009 - 24 Jul, 2009.  

Voilà, plus qu'a prendre son mal en patience (c'est le plus dure, je craque déjà ^^) 

A+


----------



## yvann.boucher (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir vous tous 

J'ai lu attentivement toutes les pages de ce topic fort intéressant, une question toutefois me reste sans réponse. ( pardonnez moi si, bien cachée, elle a été donnée )

Cela concerne l'achat de deux Macbook Pro, pour mon frère et moi qui sommes tous les deux toujours étudiants ( mon frère pour encore quelques semaines, moi pour 1 an )

Ma question est la suivante, pouvons nous bénéficier de l'ADC aux Etats-Unis, en étant à l'école en France ?  
Un de nos ami habite aux Etats-Unis, nous voudrions savoir s'il est possible de cumuler l'avantage de l'ADC avec le bénéfice du change $/&#8364;.

Je vous remercie d'avance  je pense bien passer de longs moments sur ce forum après réception de nos précieux.

Je ne sais pas trop si j'ai le droit de poster un lien d'un forum sur le même sujet, mais ma question vient suite à la vue de ce topic ci : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=115209&st=930
Sauf que son achat date de presque 1ans, donc plus forcément d'actualité.


----------



## Osteres (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

En théorie c'est possible.
Lors de l'achat de L'ADC Student tu dois choisir sur quel Apple Store tu souhaites l'acheter.

Autrement dit tu peux choisir l'acheter ton ADC sur l'Apple Store des USA.

Par contre, est ce que tu vas y gagner ? Je ne sais pas, les prix en euros ne sont t'ils pas déjà ajusté avec le taux de change $ ->  ?

Je te conseille cependant de contacter l'ADC par téléphone pour leur faire part de ton souhait.
N'est pas peur de leur expliquer le fond de ta pensée. Pour ma part ils n'ont pas réagit de manière particulière quand je leur est demandé si c'était possible d'utiliser ma remise ADC Student mais que ce soit mon patron qui paie la facture (pour au final avec une remise suplémentaire grâce à la TVA).

De toute façon, tant qu'ils vendent eux...


----------



## leauickque (18 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous !

Je m'apprête à switcher en profitant d'un voyage aux US. J'ai acheté l'ADC Student cette semaine et fax envoyé hier (toujours en "pending")... Je pars mardi pour 15j. 
Mes questions sont les suivantes :

-Peux t-on acheter du matériel (MBP 13") aux _US_ en utilisant son statut ADC STudent _français_ et ainsi profiter des 20% de rabais ?

-Peux t-on profiter de l'offre _remboursement_ iPod (sur Apple Store Education) en achetant avec l'ADC Student ?

En gros je compte acheter un MBP, l'Apple Care, des accessoires (câbles et sacoche) ainsi qu'un iPod Nano. 
Pour cela, je dois aller sur le Store grand public ou sur le store Education ?


Merci pour vos réponses !!!

A bientôt,

Leauickque 

PS : j'ai hâte de l'avoir ce MAC !!


----------



## J3r3m (18 Juillet 2009)

Pour commender avec l'ADC cela ce fait par téléphone uniquement, et l'option iPod n'est pas cumulative avec l'ADC (uniquement l'offre imprimante à -80&#8364.

Pour ce qui est des câbles suffit de dire à la personne au téléphone les option que tu veut avoir en plus lors de l'achat du Mac.

Et il me semble que l'ADC est international (On recoi des mail anglais ^^)


----------



## leauickque (18 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse !

J'ai plus qu'à réviser mon anglais et faire une belle commande par téléphone :style:


----------



## J3r3m (18 Juillet 2009)

Appelle l'apple store france, c'est des français ^^'


----------



## leauickque (18 Juillet 2009)

J3r3m a dit:


> Appelle l'apple store france, c'est des français ^^'



Oui mais je fait l'achat aux US...


----------



## J3r3m (18 Juillet 2009)

Autant pour moi, bonne chance alors, attention à bien prononcer les numéro de la carte bleue lol


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2009)

leauickque a dit:


> Oui mais je fait l'achat aux US...



J'espère que ce n'est pas pour une livraison en France...


----------



## leauickque (18 Juillet 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'espère que ce n'est pas pour une livraison en France...




Non non, je le fait livrer à mon adresse aux US


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2009)

leauickque a dit:


> Non non, je le fait livrer à mon adresse aux US



Tu n'auras donc aucun problème...


----------



## bounty1342 (19 Juillet 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu n'auras donc aucun problème...



Sinon les problèmes, c'est la douane ?
Y a moyen de ce faire livrer dans un apple store?

Une autre idée pour le recup vers NYC ?


----------



## iTaO (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

une question à propos de l' ADC Student, cette offre marche aussi avec des produits du Refurb ?


----------



## benjiwildstyle (12 Avril 2010)

je crois que la réduction de 20 % n'existe plus, est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer car je ne vais pas payer 99 $ si sa ne marche plus.

merci


----------



## xexial (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais également savoir si les réductions ADC students fonctionne encore car déjà je ne trouve plus le lien pour acheter le Pack ADC student mais à la place les programmes développeurs Mac OSX ou iPhone. Ensuite si les réductions fonctionnent, fonctionneront-elles quelque soit le programme de développeur ?!
Enfin, les réductions sont-elles toujours de 20% ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## havez (12 Avril 2010)

L'ADC ayant été changée côté catégorie, il n'en reste plus qu'une à 99$/79 (si j'ai bonne mémoire).

La réduction de 20% a donc disparue au profit d'une plus grande accessibilité à l'ADC


----------



## aerre (18 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont payé l'adc student avant la modification des règles du jeu(dans mon cas mai 2009), l'offre est toujours valable non ?


----------

